# Findet ihr es richtig, das ausschließlich in Raids das beste EQ droppt?



## Doofkatze (28. Juli 2010)

Gerade bin ich auf ein wunderbares Topic gestoßen, was mir mal wieder gezeigt hat, wie unser WoW tatsächlich funktioniert.

Man questet sich auf Lvl 80, so mancher macht auch noch den letzten Content fertig, aber danach sehnt man sich nach höheren Aufgaben. Man geht in Raids, droppt besseres EQ und ist irgendwann Königsmörder, während man alles, was in Nordend gedroppt ist, schon lange vergessen ist.

Genau an dieser Stelle möchte ich einen Denkanstoß bieten:

Ich würde es sehr gerne sehen, wenn jemand als Quester und Nichtraider ebenso starkes Equipment bekommt wie jemand, der schon lange in Raids unterwegs ist.

Das bedeutet natürlich nicht, das ich 245er Gegenstände besitze, wenn ich ganz Nordend durchgequestet habe, aber ich würde mich wahnsinnig über besondere Quests für Meister der Lehren freuen, die andere Aufgaben bekommen.

Wer wirklich alle bzw. fast alle Quests erledigt hat, sollte nochmal eine neue Questreihe bekommen, die den Spieler schließlich näher an Raids führt.

Ich finde es ungerecht, das sich ein Meister der Lehren nach allen Umständen, nach all der Arbeit schließlich doch von vorne anfangen muss und mit 200er EQ durch die Gegend läuft, was nach aktuellem Schnitt ja gerade so für heroische Instanzen reichen würde.

Ich wünsche mir für Cata einfach, das jemand, der wirklich lange questet und viel mehr Aufgaben abarbeitet, schlußendlich einfach ebenfalls Equipment bekommt, wovon viele Instanzengänger (also Fastraider) nur träumen würden. Soll also heißen, das wenn wir mit EQ mit einem Gegenstandslvl von 375 rechnen für die Topraider, wäre ein 325er Schnitt für Questler durchaus angemessen.

Vielleicht könnte man auch diese Items einfach anders bewerten. So bieten Raiditems immer noch den meisten Schaden, PVP Items die Abhärtung und diese neuen "Questitems" würden sich dann auf Selbstheilung statt Schaden beschränken, sodass einem Quester andere Möglichkeiten geboten werden. Dies würde das Verhältnis der Person, die alles durchgequestet hat und schließlich Sonderquestreihen abgearbeitet hat nicht ganz so aus der Balance laufen, wie als wenn man nach aktuellem Stand nach diesen Quests ICC 25 ready wäre.


----------



## Arosk (28. Juli 2010)

Klar, warum nicht beim Leveln schon das beste Equip bei Quests bekommen?


----------



## skyline930 (28. Juli 2010)

"Findet ihr es richtig, das ausschließlich in Raids das beste EQ droppt?"

Ja.


----------



## Vérwanord (28. Juli 2010)

Ich lese den Titel, sehe den Rechtschreibfehler und denke 'Komm sei leise und hör auf'. Ich denke es immernoch.


----------



## Dreidan (28. Juli 2010)

Kurz und bündig: JA!

Der Wert der Beute steht in direktem Zusammenhang mit der Herausforderung. Da Raids von Blizzard nunmal zum schwersten Content erklärt worden sind dropt dort also auch das beste Zeug, ganz einfach. WoW ist immerhin ein MMO und kein Singleplayer Spiel. Warum sollte Blizzard also für Solospieler die beste Ausrüstung erreichbar machen?


----------



## Schlaviner (28. Juli 2010)

jap...


----------



## -Mjoellnir- (28. Juli 2010)

so ein schwachsinn,für was willst du imba-euip,wenn du eh nicht raiden gehst???
so ein schwachsinn,kann den thread überhaupt nicht verstehen, wer nicht raidet brauch auch kein imba-euip, fertig aus.
wenn du lieber questest,dann queste eben,willst du gutes euip,dann geh raiden, oder mache einfach beides.
aber irgendjemand wo nicht raidet euip in arsch zu stecken ist total schwachsinnig.


----------



## Bombajy (28. Juli 2010)

Sorry aber wenn du nicht raiden willst mach PvP, da bekommste auch anständiges Equip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne jetz ernst, du wirst NIEMALS so viel Aufwand hinblättern müssen bei einem Raid, als bei einer Soloquest. Also warum sollte man gutes Equip bekommen für nichtvorhandene Leistung?
Ach ja, nur so nebenbei. Meister der Lehren ist keine Pflicht, das ist für jene die zu wenig zu tun haben...


----------



## kilerwakka (28. Juli 2010)

ich kenne da eien gutes wort was du da geschrieben hast mimi 	

wenn man gleich gutes eq bei quest bekommt wie in rais und inis dan würde da keiner mehr rein gehn dan braucht bliz de eh garnet mehr machen da alle nur quest ums beste eq zu bekommen also ganz stark dagegen


----------



## Klobbireturns (28. Juli 2010)

naja das beste Eq sollte nach wie vor in Raids droppen. Ist ja immerhin nicht als Posereq gedacht. Sinn und Zweck der Dropps einer Raid inze sind schlicht und ergreifend = deine Ausrüstung verbessern um:

-*NICHT *damit rumzuposen ,es zur schauzustellen oder "lowies" zu dissen
*
SONDERN* um dich auf die nächsten Herausforderungen vorzubereiten...

Um zu Questen reicht Blaues gammel Eq, wer alles Erquesten will schafft es auch, und braucht kein lila eq , Es sei denn er will Posen:> aber dafür gibts ja Titel ( die persönlich respektier, den einen mehr den Andern weniger) und Meister der LEhren is schon nich schlecht ;-)


Andererseits wäre ich für die wiedereinführung *EPISCHER KLASSENQUESTS*... :>

Natürlich mit Folgeq bei einem Content Patch, sonst wäre das erarbeitete Eq ja fürn A... beim ersten Patch...
Allerdings sollte die Quest langwierig sein, Abwechslung bieten , und vor allem nich an einem Tag zu machen sein.
 Als Belohnung ein Dickes Schild für den Tank, 2 h - Schwert für n Warri (off) Bogen fürn Jäger etc...halt klassenspezifisch. 
Zudem vlt noch ein Schicker Titel und es wäre für mich das Highlight des Addons


----------



## kilerwakka (28. Juli 2010)

wie kann man den threand schliesen?

ps wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten


----------



## Derulu (28. Juli 2010)

Ja, ich finde es richtig, dass ausschließlich in Raids das beste Equip droppt, denn immerhin ist WoW ein Massively Multiplayer Online Roleplaying Game, ein Spiel also, dessen höchstes Ziel es ist, gemeinsam mit anderen schwere Herausforderungen zu meistern und nicht durch "questen", also Solospiel das bestmögliche zu erreichen
Und außerdem: es wird jetzt schon rumgeheult, dass Leute nichts, aber auch gar nichts können müssen um gute Ausrüstung zu bekommen. Und wer viele oder alle Quests macht muss ja im Grunde auch nichts können, er braucht nur gutes Sitzfleisch, muss aber sonst seine Klasse nicht beherrschen (sonst würde es nicht Lvl 80 Charaktere geben, die Schaden machen wie er zu den guten alten Lvl 60 Zeiten üblich war, aber "durchgequestet" haben sie). 

Sowas wie du vorschlägst, kann ich mir nur auf eigens dafür gedachten Servern vorstellen, ähnlich den Rollenspielservern, dann kann jeder selber entscheiden ob er sowas wirklich will (am besten wäre überhaupt offline 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Azuran (28. Juli 2010)

nach nem langen raid is man halt durchgeschwitzt , blut geträngt , das müffelt doch auf zeit , selbst für untoten verhältnisse ist dieser geruch sehr streng , da kommts doch gerade recht neue relative frische robe , oder rüstung sich drüber zu ziehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denn ne waschmaschine gibbed ja in wow nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps : bei quests lässt man sich zeit , man ist in keiner muffigen höhle oder ähnliches , also da wird nicht geschwitzt ! wer was anderes behaubtet , glaubt wohl auch drann das menschen den mond eines tages betreten werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (28. Juli 2010)

Ja.


----------



## War-Rock (28. Juli 2010)

Was für naps hier wieder antworten unglaublich. Keiner will freeloot bei gammelquests wie es sie jetzt gibt.

Aber wenn ich zum beispiel an die Epische Questreihe der Priester denke. Der Stab war richtig gut und die quests waren sehr schwer. Oder auch wären allgemein Questreihen für besondere Trinkets denkbar, die langwierig sind und hohen Farmaufwand beeinhalten. So ein teil sollte man nicht mal eben nebenbei holen können.

Im Grunde sollte in Raids weiterhin der Hauptlieferant für gutes Equip sein, aber es schadet nicht auch für leute die gerne Questen ein alleinstellungsmerkmal, in Form von besonderen Waffen oder Trinkets, mit coolen Effekten zu designen. Vielleicht in Form von Klassenquests. Hier stehen nicht die Stats im Vordergrund sondern der Style.

Equip ist eben der Sinn des MMOs, man will seinen char verbessern ob man damit dann raiden geht oder nicht ist doch nebensächlich. Wenn man viele viel schwererer quests einbauen würde, dann würde man auch hier das equip nützlich verwenden können.


----------



## kilerwakka (28. Juli 2010)

Azuran schrieb:


> nach nem langen raid is man halt durchgeschwitzt , blut geträngt , das müffelt doch auf zeit , selbst für untoten verhältnisse ist dieser geruch sehr streng , da kommts doch gerade recht neue relative frische robe , oder rüstung sich drüber zu ziehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wir haben ja schon ne ander welt betreten die schwebt da wird der mond dann auch keien großes ding werden (damit ist scherbenwelt gemeint)


----------



## Latharíl (28. Juli 2010)

du meinst das ernst?




ich brauch alkohol-.- es sind schon wieder ferien >.<


----------



## kylezcouzin (28. Juli 2010)

Absolut...
Jemand der es sich antut ein Raid zusammenzustelln und für ein paar stunden sich vor den pc setzt  und dabei versucht sich dauerhaft zu konzentriern hat es auch verdient dementsprechendes equip zu bekommen


----------



## kilerwakka (28. Juli 2010)

wer meint was ernst?


----------



## Latharíl (28. Juli 2010)

kilerwakka schrieb:


> wer meint was ernst?



der TE


----------



## Shujo (28. Juli 2010)

Man bekommt bereits alles in den Arsch geschoben und muss nichts dafür tun, und du möchtest also wirklich GAR NICHTS mehr für dein Equip tun?


----------



## Königmarcus (28. Juli 2010)

ja!

man soll shcließlich was dafür tun, und damit mein ich nicht von 1-80/85 leveln, sondern eine wirkliche herausforderung bestreiten


----------



## Arthas1993 (28. Juli 2010)

Ok einmal gaaaaanz langsam :




> Ich würde es sehr gerne sehen, wenn jemand als Quester und Nichtraider ebenso starkes Equipment bekommt wie jemand, der schon lange in Raids unterwegs ist.



das ist komplett unsinnig den wenn du nur questest und nicht raidest für was brauchst du dann gutes equipt ? es ist schon gerecht das in raids die guten sachen fallen und es gibt, darfst auch nicht vergessen sachen wie den ramponierten schwertgriff ^^




> Ich finde es ungerecht, das sich ein Meister der Lehren nach allen Umständen, nach all der Arbeit schließlich doch von vorne anfangen muss und mit 200er EQ durch die Gegend läuft, was nach aktuellem Schnitt ja gerade so für heroische Instanzen reichen würde


Meister der lehre is ne freie sache und nix mit raidn und so zu tun. du könntest ja statt questen einfach raids gehn. Glaubst du etwa andre machen sich keine großen umstände um in raids mal gutes eq zu bekommen ?  
für meister der lehre bekommt man dochn guten wappenrock und titel, was willst das dazu noch ne 213 armschiene bekommst ? 


und noch was andres: 



> ja!
> 
> man soll shcließlich was dafür tun, und damit mein ich nicht von 1-80/85 leveln, sondern eine wirkliche herausforderung bestreiten



es gibt richtige herausforderungen in raids ^^


----------



## Derulu (28. Juli 2010)

War-Rock schrieb:


> Equip ist eben der Sinn des MMOs, man will seinen char verbessern ob man damit dann raiden geht oder nicht ist doch nebensächlich. Wenn man viele viel schwererer quests einbauen würde, dann würde man auch hier das equip nützlich verwenden können.



Nein...der Sinne des MMO ist, wie der Name eigentlich schon andeuten sollte, "zusammen" Herausforderungen zu meistern, das Equip ist nur "Belohnung" dafür und die Basis für noch größere (Gruppen-)Herausforderungen. Quests macht man zu 90% solo und so wie es der TE hier beschreiben hat, geht es ihm nicht um "epische Questreihen", sondern darum eigene Quest mit guter Ausrüstung zu bekommen für Leute die hauptsächlich questen und das machen sie eben alleine. Gegen epische Questreihen mit guter Belohnung hat hier sicher keiner was (ich selber habe auch zB. die Mountquests für Paladin und Hexenmeister gemacht, die sich zu dieser Zeit schon viele erspart haben).


----------



## Nahemis (28. Juli 2010)

@ Te

Soweit ich weiß konnte man früher zu Classic und BC Zeiten an gutes Equip ohne zu raiden kommen durch Quests oder Handwerk.

Seit Wotlk kommst du durch questen nicht mehr an gutes Equip aber du kannst dir sie noch herstellen lassen.

Ich spiele zur Zeit Aion und da kommt man noch durch eine Questreihe an ein episches Set.

mfg Nahemis


----------



## Acho (28. Juli 2010)

Ich finde mann sollte sich EQ verdienen und nich einfach durch Questen alles bekommen und in Raids verdient mann sich das EQ fertig!!

Da kannste noch so Meister der Lehren sein.


----------



## boonfish (28. Juli 2010)

- Quest-/Levelausrüstung reicht zum Questen auf Maxstufe vollkommen aus. Wieso brauchst du dann bessere Ausrüstung?
- Raidausrüstung braucht man ausschließlich zum Raiden -> man sollte es ausschließlich durch Raids bekommen.

Jeder bekommt das was er braucht, und wozu brauchst man Mega-Super-Ausrüstung zum Questen, wenn man auch mit der jetztigen Standart-Quest-ausrüstung bestens zurecht kommt. Wenn dann müsste man spezielle High-end-Quests für die Ausrüstung balancen und das ist ziemlich unmöglich. 

Deshalb freu dich über all die schönen Quests und Stories und darüber dass du dafür nicht extra Ausrüstung farmen muss. 
In einem klassichen Singleplayer Rollenspiel bist du in diesem Falle besser aufgehoben.


----------



## GERGrillkohle (28. Juli 2010)

in der tehorie find ich es schon schade das die Klassen quest wie der stab für priester oder rokdelar für hunter oder das schwert aus düsterbruch für wooris fallgelassen worden sind naja fänd es mal schön wenn man sowas einbauen könnnte für cata ABER (bewusst grosses ABER) ihr vergesst einfach das die spiele amcher gled machen wollen wäre ja schön blöd die nicht in Raids rennen zu lassen,wo man einfach nen grösseren zeit aufwand hat um ans equip zu kommen. Ergo raids = längeres equip farmen =längeres Bezahlen des spiels=Geld für die macher so schauts aus ,so wirds immer auschauen und immer bleiben 

M.F.G.


----------



## Robsii93 (28. Juli 2010)

Jap, finds richtig.



Klobbireturns schrieb:


> Andererseits wäre ich für die wiedereinführung *EPISCHER KLASSENQUESTS*... :>
> 
> Natürlich mit Folgeq bei einem Content Patch, sonst wäre das erarbeitete Eq ja fürn A... beim ersten Patch...
> Allerdings sollte die Quest langwierig sein, Abwechslung bieten , und vor allem nich an einem Tag zu machen sein.
> ...



da wär ich definitiv auch für=)
sowas wie die priest questreihe für segnung/bannfluch..die war toll=)


----------



## Jobbl (28. Juli 2010)

Von mir aus kann es ruhig gute Gegenstände geben die eventuell eine fast so hohe Gegenstandsstufe wie das Zeugs aus den Raids haben nur, finde ich sollte es das nur sehr selten und Klassenbedingt geben. Die Questreihe sollte nicht nur aus "Töte 15 Monster und hol dir deine Ausrüstung ab" bestehen, sondern auch wesentlich mehr Zeit und Mühen erfordern.


----------



## No_ones (28. Juli 2010)

Vote  4 All vs All event ! yeahy FFA ! in nem turm mit 5etagen 200spieler wer die meisten killt und wer am längsten überlebt bekommt das beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raileko (28. Juli 2010)

gegenfrage auf die überschrift: warum nicht?
wenn man mehr zeit investiert und raidet, hat man sich das verdient!
wäre doch schade, wenn man alles in den a**** geschoben bekommt oder meinst du nicht? oder hättest auch gern icc25er hc down beim ersten mal mitgehn und bist 1st im dmg????


----------



## Avolus (28. Juli 2010)

Wozu extra "Quest-EQ", wenn man dann bereits fast alle Quests durch hat?
Also laut deiner Aussage möchtest du Q-EQ für das Abschließen besonderer Quest-Erfolge, wie dem Meister der Lehren.
Aber letztlich braucht man doch gar kein Q-EQ mehr, um Quests abzuschließen, da man sowieso schon die erreichbaren Erfolge in Sachen "Quests" erreicht hat.

Raids waren schon eh und je die Beutegrube für das beste PvE/Raid-Equip.
Warum also dieses Konzept umwerfen und das Spiel somit noch angreifbarer machen?
Ich sehe schon die unzähligen Threads umherfliegen, wenn sowas wirklich auch nur annähernd umgesetzte werden sollte.


----------



## Päg1 (28. Juli 2010)

Erstell dir nen Gnom mit Lila Haaren, dann haste bereits dein erstes Lila-Epic aufm Kopf.
Das levelt sogar mit. Musst nur den Friseur meiden.


----------



## Shadyo4 (28. Juli 2010)

oh gott wenn man mal mit verfolgt was für leute neue threads aufmachen O.o

oh gott man kriegt ja jetzt scho die high items hinterher geworfen mit marken und den ganzen low raids die es zur zeit gibt und denn fordert er jetzte das man beim leveln schon die items bekommt?...wir versinken förmlich in epic items das war mal anders .... es ist keine kunst mehr 80 zu werden und nach 3 tagen voll epic ausgestattet zu sein um icc 10er zu können


----------



## plastic (28. Juli 2010)

ich wär dafür dass wenn ich mir nen char erstelle, der gleich von start weg das beste gear hat, und ich will unbesiegbar sein /god mode on
ne im ernst... hm ernst nehmen geht ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (28. Juli 2010)

Ja, natürlich...


Oder sollte es das Top beste highend Equip beim Händler für paar Gold geben?!

Oder für Daylis, wo man ne Marke bekommt, und die dann iwie 30 Stück eintauschen kann?

WoW ist nun mal ein Mehrspielerspiel, und wer nen Raid mit mehreren Spielern macht, also das wofür das Spiel gemacht ist, wird nunmal belohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



MFG
Pala


----------



## kilerwakka (28. Juli 2010)

wenn man wirklich durch quest besser eqip bekommt lösche ich meien wow accaunt denn ich spiele wow nicht weil ich mir alles1 woche bekommen kann und dann einer besten bin was mein personliches ziel immer ist bei den meisten spielen

aber wenn ich das alles so leicht bekomme macht es mir echt keien spaß den das soll ja eine herausforderung sein

jeder der monster hunter tri durchgespielt hat(online mein ich) weiß was eine herausforderung ist


----------



## Pusillin (28. Juli 2010)

Die Grundideen sind ja folgendermaßen:
Raids: Hoher Anspruch: Gutes Eq.
Farmen: Kaum Anspruch: Kein Eq, dafür aber Titel und Erfolge.

Dafür, dass du kaum Anspruch hast, bekommst du auch kein Eq, einfach weil
Eq eine Messlatte für Leistung ist und dich stärker macht. 
Es sollte aber niemand stärker werden oder scheinen, nur weil er nichts 
Anspruchsvolles geleistet hat.

Dafür gibs natürlich auch Belohnungen, aber eben welche die dich nicht stärker machen.
Gib dich damit zufrieden, oder lass es.


----------



## Avolus (28. Juli 2010)

GERGrillkohle schrieb:


> in der tehorie find ich es schon schade das die Klassen quest wie der stab für priester oder rokdelar für hunter oder das schwert aus düsterbruch für wooris fallgelassen worden sind naja fänd es mal schön wenn man sowas einbauen könnnte für cata ABER (bewusst grosses ABER) ihr vergesst einfach das die spiele amcher gled machen wollen wäre ja schön blöd die nicht in Raids rennen zu lassen,wo man einfach nen grösseren zeit aufwand hat um ans equip zu kommen. Ergo raids = längeres equip farmen =längeres Bezahlen des spiels=Geld für die macher so schauts aus ,so wirds immer auschauen und immer bleiben
> 
> M.F.G.



Meiner Meinung nach geht es eher darum, dass man sich diese Items früher noch "verdienen" musste. Heutzutage würde man für Rok'delar fix Classic-Raids rushen und zack.
Aber damit wäre ja sozusagen die Anstrengung der Besitzer der damaligen Zeit dahin.
Wer die schönen Items besitzt, darf sie gerne behalten.
Wer sich z.B. heute noch Totenschwurs Bimbelpferd solo erfarmen möchte, darf das auch gerne machen, aber sollte es sich dann dreimal überlegen damit stetig AFK in den Städten rumzustehen.
Ganz im Sinne von: Wer hat den dicksten?!


----------



## Jariel1994 (28. Juli 2010)

Hey Buffies,

Lieber TE ich verstehe was du meinst, allerdings solltest du sehen...Quests sind, sind wir mal ehrlich einfach nicht schwer! Erfolge wie die 5'000 abzuschliessen allerdings schon, von dem her wäre ich z.B damit einverstanden das wenn man den Erfolg macht ne ähnlich gute Waffe wie z.B beim ICC 10er NH LK bekommt. Allerdings ist questen nur eine Frage der Zeit und Organisation, wobei allerdings raiden das gleiche beansprucht allerdings noch Movement, gute Ausrüstung und absolute Klassenbeherrschung.

Deshalb das gleiche EQ beim questen bekommen ----> unsinnig, man hat weniger geleistet und musste dafür auch weniger können , deshalb bin ich mit den meisten hie rund mit Blizz einverstanden das im raiden auch bessere Sachen fallen.


Mfg Jariel


----------



## kilerwakka (28. Juli 2010)

ich dafür das dieser thread geschlosen wird


----------



## Aiiitm (28. Juli 2010)

*Findet ihr es richtig, das ausschließlich in Raids das beste EQ droppt?*
Ja.


----------



## Booma (28. Juli 2010)

Man sieht direkt das fast niemand hier mehr als die Überschrift gelesen hat.
Leute wenn ihr keinen Bock auf diese Thematik habt dann haltet euch doch einfach geschlossen.
Und was einige hier vom Stapel lassen ist echt unter aller Sau, dafür sollte es echt einen Bann geben.

Zum Thema:

Vorweg: Natürlich sollte die "beste" Ausrüstung den Raidern vorbehalten sein.
Allerdings finde ich sollte es durchaus hochstufige Items geben für Spieler die sich großen Herausforderungen außerhalb von Schlachtzügen stellen.
Dein Beispiel soetwas mit dem Meister der Lehren + eine neue Questreihe die anschließt zu verbinden würde ich begrüßen.

Ich persönlich würde mir Ausrüstung wünschen die man nach und nach aufwerten kann (natürlich nur soweit das Raider immer noch im Vorteil sind)
Man sollte die Ausgangsausrüstung dann auch bei verschiedenen Gelegenheiten erbeuten können.
Gegenstand 1: Nach einer sehr langen und intensiven Questreihe
Gegenstand 2: Loot aus einer 5-Mann-Instanz (Hier sollten dann diverse Vorquests vorraussetzung sein damit der Gegenstand lootbar ist)
Gegenstand 3: Erzeugt durch einen Beruf(Hier sollten die Mats utopisch sein)
So ungefähr sieht dann das Beispiel aus.

Ja nun die große Frage: Warum gute Ausrüstung für Nicht-Raider?
Ganz einfach jeder möchte seinen Charakter doch weiterentwickeln und warum muss ich dann an einen Raid gebunden sein bzw PvP machen müssen?
So hätte man doch eine Alternative und vorallem eine schöne Belohung für Spieler die sich komplexen und langatmigen Aufgaben widmen.


Schönen Abend noch


Booma


----------



## Pastilo (28. Juli 2010)

Wieso sollte den in Raids nicht das beste Equip droppen?


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Juli 2010)

Das Equip, das man in Raids bekommt ist halt so gut, weil man es auch für Raids braucht. Warum sollte ich ein BIS-Equip tragen, wenn ich damit nicht wirklich was anfangen kann, weil ich sowieso mit blauem Equip schon normale Questmobs onehitten kann. Das das Zeug in Raids primär für Raids gedacht ist merkt man schon alleine deswegen, weil PvP-Equip eben unabhängig von Raids durch PvP erhältlich ist.


----------



## excessively (28. Juli 2010)

"Findet ihr es richtig, das ausschließlich in Raids das beste EQ droppt?"

JA!

nicht dass ich jetz selbst ein hardcore raider wäre, aber ich find das einfach ok


----------



## wowoo (28. Juli 2010)

Mit PvP / Arena bekommst du genau so schnell an gutes gear, aber dass du damit weniger dmg machst is ja klar..

*
*


----------



## Traklar (28. Juli 2010)

In Raids weiß man nach getaner Abend was man getan hat (oder sollte) und von daher hat man sich dann auch sein EQ verdient. Wer nur 5er geht verdient sich ja auch über kurz oder lang sein EQ (Marken) und wer gar nicht geht, den soll auch nichts in den Hintern geschoben werden. PvPler = PvE, wer sich anstrengt und gut ist hat seine Sachen verdient.


----------



## Nicolanda (28. Juli 2010)

natürlich : JA das spiel wäre doch sonst langweilig wenn man das beste equip nach dem questen auf 80 anhätte . demzufolge könnte man nicht raiden und das equip mal testen wieviel DMG es macht z.B


----------



## Drop-Dead (28. Juli 2010)

ja ! das equip, dass man durch pdc , ss , grube und hdr bekommt ist meiner meinung nach schon viel zu gut !


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (28. Juli 2010)

Als Nichtraider sag ich ganz klar: Ja, da raids nunmal die schwerste Herrausforderung bietet sollte es diese beste Beute bieten. (also im PvE Bereich)
Was Ich aber Scheiße finde ist dass es PvP EQ für Marken gibt.


----------



## Deligor (28. Juli 2010)

Einfache Frage...

ich komme leider auch nicht umhin sie mit "ja" beantworten.

Warum?

Nunja...wenn man nicht raiden geht braucht man doch eigendlich auch kein gutes equipment oder? Wenn ich ein Spieler von der Sorte bin, die nunmal lieber erfolge farmen und heros gehen brauche ich definitiv kein raidgear...normalerweise soll der equipmentprozess aufeinander aufbauen:

Questequip -> Heros -> Raid 1 -> Raid 2 -> Raid 3 -> Endcontent (fiktive Darstellung)

Dadurch, dass in den Heros momentan schon die marken für Zeug aus Raid 3 droppen wird dieser prozess schon recht hart abgekürzt.
Wenn du nun aber nichtmal Raiden möchtest, frag ich mich, was du dann mit dem raidgear willst? Posen, PvP und Farmen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sags einfach mal wie es ist: Wer nicht raiden geht verdient auch kein raidgear! Er braucht es ja nichtmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Zeug was man mit heros abgreifen kann ist mehr als genug für nichtraider.

Mfg Del


----------



## Legendary (28. Juli 2010)

@TE bitte lösch alle deine Chars, Leute wie du mit ihrem Mimimi tragen nur dazu bei, das Blizzard noch mehr Richtung Casual einlenkt und man irgendwann einen 85er mit Full Epic Equip per Post zugeschickt bekommt wenn man sich 10 Mal hintereinander erfolgreich eingeloggt hat. :>

Wie zum Teufel (!) kommst du darauf zu behaupten das Spieler die Quests betreiben auch nur annähernd so gutes Equip bekommen sollten, wie Leute die sich 1. Equip farmen müssen, 2. Flasks und Bufffood kaufen müssen, 3. evtl Guides lesen, Videos gucken müssen und 4. etliche Stunden sehr konzentriert (je nach Raid) vor dem Bildschirm sitzen (müssen) und VIELLEICHT (!) ein Gegenstand droppt, den sie selbst gebrauchen können.


----------



## Nerevar88 (28. Juli 2010)

Um dein Beispiel zu nennen, den Meister der Lehren, ich fände es gut, wenn es bei solch kapazriösen Erfolgen noch mehrere Extrabelohnungen geben sollte, aber eher in Richtung Mounts, Pets, Titel, Whatever, und keine spielrelevanten Inhalte wie das zum raiden benötigte Equipment, da z.B. der Meister der Lehren keine wirkliche Herausforderungen an das Können des Charakters, sondern eher an Durchhaltevermögen des Spielers sind.

Wenn es Raidequipment für Achievements geben würde, würde es nur darauf hinauslaufen, das sich jeder Trottel Erfolge holen will, nicht aus eigenem Antrieb, sondern nur um problemloser an ausreichende Ausrüstung zu kommen :S


----------



## cortez338 (28. Juli 2010)

Ich versteh grad nicht was du mit dem Equip willst wenn du nicht raiden willst........einfach nur posen oder was ?


----------



## Kankru (28. Juli 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Ich würde es sehr gerne sehen, wenn jemand als Quester und Nichtraider ebenso starkes Equipment bekommt wie jemand, der schon lange in Raids unterwegs ist.



Weil du den gleichen Stress/Aufwand und Skill hast wie die, die mehrmals die Woche raiden? Aha....


----------



## Beater (28. Juli 2010)

Dein Ansatz ist schon ganz falsch, du vergleichst das Levelequipp mit Zeug aus Pdk. Würdest du es aber mit dem Zeug aus Naxx vergleichen. Was anfang des Addons das beste war ist der Unterschied garnichtmehr so gravierend. So wirds auch am Anfang des nächsten Addons sein. 


Und zur Frage ich finde es richtig das man durch Raiden das beste EQ bekommt.


----------



## Whitepeach (28. Juli 2010)

Mal so aus der Luft gegriffen zum Vergleich: Muss man einen dicken Benz fahren, wenn man nur ein kleiner Angestellter ist wobei es ein Kleinwagen genau so tun würde?

Es ist ganz und gar nicht ungerecht.

Ich bin selbst nur eine sogenannte "Casual", was soll ich mit einem meterlangen "Epeen", wenn ich nicht so intensiv mit anderen spiele? 
Fürs rumquesten und rumfarmen reichen die Klamotten, die man durch Quests, Berufe bzw. AH, für Embleme oder auch durch nette Drops bekommt vollkommen aus.


----------



## Dyranè (28. Juli 2010)

Ich finds klasse, dass viele nur ihren dummen senf dazu geben ohne auch nur mal richtig zu lesen.

Ok, die Überschrift ist leicht irreführend, aber ich finde er hat recht, immerhin investiert man durchaus ne Menge Zeit für diese riesigen Metaerfolge, warum nicht auch entsprechend belohnt werden... natürlich sollte es nicht mit dem besten der besten Items geschehen. Jedoch ist eine kleine Belohnung in Sachen Equip durchaus denkbar.

Ich gehöre auch zu der raidenden Fraktion, jedoch finde ich, das jeder für seinen Zeitaufwand entlohnt werden sollte. Und die Erfolge sind genauso freiwillig, wie die Raids freiwillig sind, daher sehe ich dort keinen Unterschied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aggropip (28. Juli 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> du meinst das ernst?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das dachte ich mir im ersten Moment auch.


Nein jetzt mal ernsthaft .... wenn es nach mir ginge würde ich das BC raid gefühl wieder einbringen sprich ein Raid machen, sich equipen und dann erst in die nächste usw.

Wenn man durch lange quest reihen items bekommt die gewisse sachen etwas leichter machen ... das ist für mich noch OK siehe das Amulett aus der BT pre.... ihr wisst schon das mit Schatten resi... damals hat man ja auch noch Schatten resi sachen gefarmt wegen der Mama.... egal bischen exkurs

Lange rede kurzer Sinn: NEIN!!!!


----------



## Zenti (28. Juli 2010)

Es ist nun Mal so:

Der PvE Teil des Spiels definiert sich am oberen Ende über den Raidcontent. Und um den erfolgreich meistern zu können braucht man das beste PvE Equipment, und zwar nur dafür! Wo sollte Highend PvE Zeug also sonst droppen wenn nicht genau dort?

Andere Erfolge wie zum Beispiel der Meister der Lehren werden halt über Sachen wie zB den Titel gewürdigt. Aber dafür Equipment zu bekommen? Wozu?

Und wie ein Vorposter schon sagte: Man muss im ersten Raidcontent anfangen wenn man auf 80 gequestet hat, das heißt Naxx im Fall von Wolk. Da kann man locker mit Questequipment rein, dafür ist es ja auch gemacht. Und danach muss man sich halt langsam hocharbeiten. Dass das als Quereinsteiger oder mit Twinks nicht so einfach ist, ist schon klar. Aber so haben es alle anderen auch gemacht.


----------



## EisblockError (28. Juli 2010)

Aha

und was bitte willste mit dem besten Equip wenn du nicht raidest wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## EisblockError (28. Juli 2010)

GOGO all feed the troll plx


----------



## Tanabor (28. Juli 2010)

also wenn ich mir die ganzen antworten so ansehe, wird recht schnell klar, daß meine vorposter einfach den titel lesen und dann antworten.

wer sich nicht die mühe macht die durchaus nachvollziehbare argumentation zu lesen, sollte sich eigentlich nicht erdreisten einfach drauflos zu schreiben.

der vorschlag, dem quester besseres questequip und dem raider besseres raidequip zu bescheren ist durchaus sinnvoll und wäre für beide interessengebiete eine 
gerechte lösung. 

des weiteren ist das argument recht eingängig, daß sich quester zum teil mit relativ langen q-reihen herumschlagen und dafür auch anders als mit ruf und unnützem zeug
belohnt werden sollten. sie sollten einfach equip bekommen, was das questen erleichtert, verschönert, angenehmer gestaltet. 

ein apell an alle die zu faul sind mehr als den titel zu lesen und dennoch der meinung sind ihren senf abgeben zu müssen:

setzt euch mit der these auseinander und schreibt dann, oder haltet einfach die fresse


----------



## Naldina (28. Juli 2010)

ich wünsch mir mehr solche dinge wie cortellos rätsel


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (28. Juli 2010)

Ohne deinen post gelesen zu haben ( wer was dagegen hat, pech.. nächstes mal einen besseren Thread titel finden) :

JA!

Warum sollte man sich noch anstrengen und raids bestreiten wenn man das gleiche oder gar besseres equip auch anders erhalten kann?

Wenn ich einen alten Opel fahren will brauch ich nicht so viel zu arbeiten wie wenn ich nen Porsche fahren will. So ist das Leben. Akzeptier es.


----------



## Tanabor (28. Juli 2010)

also wenn ich mir die ganzen antworten so ansehe, wird recht schnell klar, daß meine vorposter einfach den titel lesen und dann antworten.

wer sich nicht die mühe macht die durchaus nachvollziehbare argumentation zu lesen, sollte sich eigentlich nicht erdreisten einfach drauflos zu schreiben.

der vorschlag, dem quester besseres questequip und dem raider besseres raidequip zu bescheren ist durchaus sinnvoll und wäre für beide interessengebiete eine 
gerechte lösung. 

des weiteren ist das argument recht eingängig, daß sich quester zum teil mit relativ langen q-reihen herumschlagen und dafür auch anders als mit ruf und unnützem zeug
belohnt werden sollten. sie sollten einfach equip bekommen, was das questen erleichtert, verschönert, angenehmer gestaltet. 

ein apell an alle die zu faul sind mehr als den titel zu lesen und dennoch der meinung sind ihren senf abgeben zu müssen:

*setzt euch mit der these auseinander und schreibt dann.*


----------



## Sfroschnor (28. Juli 2010)

Ich hab hier zwar nicht alles gelesen, aber ich glaube ich stehe ziemlich einsam auf der Seite des Thread erstellers. 
Ich faende es gut, wenn man auch durch Quests "gutes" Eq bekommen koennte. Zu classic Zeiten (und das soll weiss Gott nicht heissen, dass damals alles besser war) gab es das ja auch. Es gab die T0,5 Questreihe. Klar war man damit immer noch unter Raid Niveau, aber die Nicht-Raider hatten damals was zu tun. Ne sehr geile Questreihe. Die Verdammt Lange gedauert hat, selbst auf 80 braucht man noch ewig.

Ich fände epische Questreihen toll. Man sollte die Sachen nicht hinterher geschmissen bekommen, das ist klar. Aber nen paar nette Epics waeren super. 

/SPOILER

Es soll ja wieder Dungeonsets geben, waere doch toll wenn man die wieder aufwerten kann.


----------



## DaScAn (28. Juli 2010)

skyline930 schrieb:


> "Findet ihr es richtig, das ausschließlich in Raids das beste EQ droppt?"
> 
> Ja.


----------



## Chrisjee (28. Juli 2010)

Wer Meister der Lehren macht hat sicher ein wenig mehr Zeit investiert als so ein doofer pdkler...

Edit:
Mich stimmt es traurig das nichtmal die 1000er+ Posts Leute die Themen lesen.


----------



## Crízz872 (28. Juli 2010)

Wieso sollte es anders sein, man verdient sich das EQ doch durchs raiden.
Es würde für mich keinen Sinn ergeben, warum durch vergleichsweise leichte Quests ebenso gutes EQ bekommen sollte...
Zu deinem 375 zu 325-Vergleich: Es sind 50 Punkte unterschied jetzt schau mal.
Questen in Nordend: Teilweise 200er Gegenstandstufe.
Icc 10er-Normal: 251er Gegenstandstufe.
Das sind auch nur 51 Punkte unterschied...


----------



## Hydrocanabinol (28. Juli 2010)

ich find   gut das man ab cata net so leicht an gutes eq kommen kann sonst rennt jeder noob fullepicrum


----------



## Hank Smith (28. Juli 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Man geht in Raids, droppt besseres EQ und [...]



Was dropst du denn so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Frage im Topic eine Gegenfrage: Wie kommt man auf die Idee diese Frage ernsthaft zu stellen? Nach min. 1 sek. Nachdenken sollte einem klar sein was die Antwort ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen alten Opel fahren will brauch ich nicht so viel zu arbeiten wie wenn ich nen Porsche fahren will. So ist das Leben. Akzeptier es.



Lustig das du das sagst, ich musste heute garnicht viel arbeiten um einen Porsche zu fahren, nach grade mal 8 Stunden waren es 12, dazwischen gabs nur 7ner BMW's...


----------



## Tanabor (28. Juli 2010)

also wenn ich mir die ganzen antworten so ansehe, wird recht schnell klar, daß meine vorposter einfach den titel lesen und dann antworten.

wer sich nicht die mühe macht die durchaus nachvollziehbare argumentation zu lesen, sollte sich eigentlich nicht erdreisten einfach drauflos zu schreiben.

der vorschlag, dem quester besseres questequip und dem raider besseres raidequip zu bescheren ist durchaus sinnvoll und wäre für beide interessengebiete eine 
gerechte lösung. 

des weiteren ist das argument recht eingängig, daß sich quester zum teil mit relativ langen q-reihen herumschlagen und dafür auch anders als mit ruf und unnützem zeug
belohnt werden sollten. sie sollten einfach equip bekommen, was das questen erleichtert, verschönert, angenehmer gestaltet. 

ein apell an alle die zu faul sind mehr als den titel zu lesen und dennoch der meinung sind ihren senf abgeben zu müssen:

*setzt euch mit der these auseinander und schreibt dann*


----------



## Whitepeach (28. Juli 2010)

Tanabor schrieb:


> also wenn ich mir die ganzen antworten so ansehe, wird recht schnell klar, daß meine vorposter einfach den titel lesen und dann antworten.
> 
> wer sich nicht die mühe macht die durchaus nachvollziehbare argumentation zu lesen, sollte sich eigentlich nicht erdreisten einfach drauflos zu schreiben.
> 
> ...



poste es doch einfach noch ein paar mal .. 3 mal Copy/Paste is n bisschen wenig, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadyo4 (28. Juli 2010)

ich bin dafür das schon in der wow box wenn man sie kauft gegenstandcodes enthalten sind mit item lvl 500 für das nächste addon gleich das eq am besten mit rein legen ...wenn das nicht passiert lösche ich mein wow account wer ist dafür der pls /sign


----------



## Deligor (28. Juli 2010)

Dyranè schrieb:


> Ich finds klasse, dass viele nur ihren dummen senf dazu geben ohne auch nur mal richtig zu lesen.
> 
> Ok, die Überschrift ist leicht irreführend, aber ich finde er hat recht, immerhin investiert man durchaus ne Menge Zeit für diese riesigen Metaerfolge, warum nicht auch entsprechend belohnt werden... natürlich sollte es nicht mit dem besten der besten Items geschehen. Jedoch ist eine kleine Belohnung in Sachen Equip durchaus denkbar.
> 
> ...



hehe...'türlich haben Raider und nichtraider mit einem gewissen Zeitaufwand zu kämpfen...darauf basiert immerhin WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber dennoch gibt es einen Unterschied: Die Raider werden auf den Umgang mit ihrer Klasse geprüft und die Nichtraider eigendlich nur auf die persönliche Ausdauer des Spielers hinter dem Charakter...wovon die Raider aber auch genug haben müssen, das sonst längere Raids nicht drin wären. 

Die Raider verdienen sich durchs raiden eben Zeug, womit sie mehr leisten können um dann evtl auch mal Erfolge im Raid zu erringen. 

Nichtraider verdienen sowas nicht...da ihr Char auch keine hohen leistungen erbringen muss. Nichtraider müssten belohnungen erhalten die dann zu ihren leistungen passen, wie beispielsweise eine Art Teleportsystem für Alle Gebiete nach abschluss des Entdeckers...oder eine reitgeschwindigkeitserhöhung für den Loremaster.

Die Raider brauchen ihr besseres equip eben um weiter zu kommen...die nichtraider können sämtliche erfolge im gleichen equip machen und haben dadurch keinen Nachteil...und dann sollen sie auch noch gleichwertiges raid(!)-equipment bekommen? Das wäre mehr als unfair. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich allerdings auch finde ist, dass es für gewisse erfolge mehr geben sollte als nen gammeligen Wappenrock, da sie einfach mit einer menge Arbeit zusammenhängen...nur eben eben keine rüstung oder Waffen...sondern andere nützliche (!) Items.

Mfg Del


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (28. Juli 2010)

Tanabor schrieb:


> Redundantes Zeug



Hast du irgend ein problem mit deinem Internet, dass du auf einer Thread seite deinen Schriebs 3x posten musst? So wichtig bist du nicht.

@*Hank Smith*

Autohaus-Mitarbeiter, Probefahrer und Mechaniker ( Oder was auch immer du machst :-P ) ausgenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanabor (28. Juli 2010)

ich zitiere mich gerne noch einmal selbst: 

*setzt euch mit der these auseinander und schreibt dann *


----------



## Tanabor (28. Juli 2010)

manche sachen müssen einfach öfter gesagt/geschrieben werden, sodass sie auch bei den leuten mit etwas geringer aufassungsgabe ankommen.


----------



## Kæran (28. Juli 2010)

Wer fürs questen mit dem Besten belohnt werden will, sollt vielleich ein Singelplayer Spiel spielen...


----------



## Tanabor (28. Juli 2010)

und warum soll der quester keine items bekommen die ihm das questen erleichtern?


----------



## Whitepeach (28. Juli 2010)

Tanabor schrieb:


> ich zitiere mich gerne noch einmal selbst:
> 
> *setzt euch mit der these auseinander und schreibt dann *




Dann teile deine Ansicht doch im offiziellen Forum mit, dann wird dein Problem vielleicht auch erkannt, solltest du genug Befürworter finden...
Hier wurden Meinungen abgelassen zum Thema, der überwiegende Teil sieht es nun mal nicht so. Durch dein penetrantes Auftreten hier machst du das Thema zu einer Farce und es wird früher oder später im /close enden.


----------



## Tanabor (28. Juli 2010)

wie kann man eine meinung zu einer these haben die man gar nicht kennt?


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (28. Juli 2010)

Was wäre der Sinn der ganzen sache? Man farmt equip um raiden zu gehen, man raidet um besseres equip zu bekommen. Das war schon immer so. Leute die keine Zeit zum Raiden haben bzw. am liebsten Solo questen und sich dann beschweren, dass sie keine tollen epixx haben sollten sich überlegen ob es sinn macht ein MULTIPLAYER spiel zu spielen und ob WoW tatsächlich das richtige ist.

Es ist ja nicht so, dass jemand gezwungen wird gerade dieses Spiel zu spielen.. außer man leidet unter massivem Gruppenzwang weil alle freunde WoW spielen und es einfach so cool ist es mit zu machen, egal wie wenig einem das Spielkonzept zusagt.


----------



## Tanabor (28. Juli 2010)

siehe diesen sinnvollen beitrag Oo^^




Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Ohne deinen post gelesen zu haben ( wer was dagegen hat, pech.. nächstes mal einen besseren Thread titel finden) :
> 
> JA!


----------



## Tanabor (28. Juli 2010)

lies mal das:



Aranamun schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte man auch diese Items einfach anders bewerten. So bieten Raiditems immer noch den meisten Schaden, PVP Items die Abhärtung und diese neuen "Questitems" würden sich dann auf Selbstheilung statt Schaden beschränken, sodass einem Quester andere Möglichkeiten geboten werden. Dies würde das Verhältnis der Person, die alles durchgequestet hat und schließlich Sonderquestreihen abgearbeitet hat nicht ganz so aus der Balance laufen, wie als wenn man nach aktuellem Stand nach diesen Quests ICC 25 ready wäre.


----------



## Tanabor (28. Juli 2010)

ich mein wie kann ich mit jmd diskutieren wenn ich gar nicht weiss was er sagt? ^^


----------



## Whitepeach (28. Juli 2010)

Tanabor schrieb:


> wie kann man eine meinung zu einer these haben die man gar nicht kennt?




Du meinst wohl auch, jeder hier, der nicht unbedingt deiner Meinung ist, hat noch NIE gequestet oder wie? *fingerschnipp*= Lvl 80? 
Ich selbst bin leidenschaftliche Questerin. Zum Titel langts trotzdem noch lange nicht. Ich habe zig Twinks... Vielleicht sollte ich mal erwarten, dass ich pro Twink 1000G Begrüssungsgold bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoonFrost (28. Juli 2010)

totaler blödsin ganz ehrlich. was will ein "nichtraider" mit gutem gear? rumposen? questitems->inniitems->raiditems so ist es am besten. was will ein "quester" mit raiditems? sags mir. auf raids vorbereiten toll. das macht man aber in innis. für questen braucht man kein skill und man lernt rein gar nichts über seine klasse. es fehlt komplett das wissen sie im raid richtig einzusetzten wenn man nur durch quests gear bekommt.


----------



## Shadyo4 (28. Juli 2010)

Tanabor schrieb:


> siehe diesen sinnvollen beitrag Oo^^






ja ich mach ein neuen thread auf... Name ist ( Ist es nicht gemein das Raider mehr chancen auf ein seltenes Mount haben als nicht Raider)


Ist es nicht gemein das , dass Arthas mount nur Raider kriegen? ich würde es gut finden wenn es jeden per post zugeschickt wird indem man eine quest macht in der man beschreibt wie man arthas findet.... ich finde das würde schon reichen um das mount zu kriegen.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (28. Juli 2010)

Ich bin dafür eine "Bearbeiten" Funktion ins Forum einzuba...oh..

Die Frage ist ja was dir dann dieses "Quest Equip" bringt.. Denn da es nicht aus einem Raid kommt sollte es auch nicht Raidtauglich sein. Und Raiden ist ja das Ziel des Spieles, wo wir wieder bei Post 87 angekommen wären.


----------



## Samaraner (28. Juli 2010)

Tanabor schrieb:


> also wenn ich mir die ganzen antworten so ansehe, wird recht schnell klar, daß meine vorposter einfach den titel lesen und dann antworten.
> 
> wer sich nicht die mühe macht die durchaus nachvollziehbare argumentation zu lesen, sollte sich eigentlich nicht erdreisten einfach drauflos zu schreiben.



Ich habe deinen Beitrag gelesen und war nicht schlauer als nach dem Lesen des Titels.




Tanabor schrieb:


> der vorschlag, dem quester besseres questequip und dem raider besseres raidequip zu bescheren ist durchaus sinnvoll und wäre für beide interessengebiete eine
> gerechte lösung.




Das du es für sinnvoll hältst habe ich mir fast schon gedacht... War ja dein Vorschlag. Außerdem erhält man durch Quests bereits besseres Equip. Noch weniger als Questen wäre nämlich Grinden, und da springt nur sehr bescheidenes Equip bei raus.



Tanabor schrieb:


> des weiteren ist das argument recht eingängig, daß sich quester zum teil mit relativ langen q-reihen herumschlagen und dafür auch anders als mit ruf und unnützem zeug
> belohnt werden sollten. sie sollten einfach equip bekommen, was das questen erleichtert, verschönert, angenehmer gestaltet.




Das Questen erleichtert?  Es ist bereits leicht genug. Das viele Klassen fast alle Gruppenquests solo machen können (und das nicht mal zwangsweise Klassenverständniss erfordert) ist doch wohl  aussagekräftig genug.

Auch lange Questreihen werden meistens gut belohnt. Mit blauen Gegenständen, ordentlich Gold o.ä. Außerdem zwingt dich niemand Quests zu machen, bei denen dir die Ausbeute zu gering ist. Um deinen Vergleich aufrecht zu erhalten: Wenn den Raidern der Loot aus einem Raid nicht lohnenswert erscheint, jammern sie auch nicht rum sondern gehen einfach nicht rein. So einfach kann es sein.




Tanabor schrieb:


> ein apell an alle die zu faul sind mehr als den titel zu lesen und dennoch der meinung sind ihren senf abgeben zu müssen:
> 
> 
> 
> *setzt euch mit der these auseinander und schreibt dann *


Du machst einen Vorschlag, er wird weitesgehend (wenn ich mich nicht verlesen habe sogar einstimmig) abgelehnt. Schade das du jetzt anfängst zu flamen statt es einfach dabei zu belassen.


----------



## Gothmorg (28. Juli 2010)

Ich wär ja dafür, einfach mal ein bisschen von Herr der Ringe zu klauen und levelnde Waffen einzuführen (nicht, wie die Erbstücke, die mit dem Char mitleveln, sondern eigenständig levelnde). Davon soll es dann meinetwegen eine pro Klasse geben (mit Auswahlmöglichkeiten versteht sich -> Krieger hat die Wahl zwischen 1h dps, 2h dps und 1h tank, etc.), welche man über eine Klassenquest, ähnlich der Priester- / Jäger-Quest aus Classic WoW bekommen kann, nur, dass die entsprechende Quest deutlich länger sein sollte, also aus mehreren Schritten bestehen sollte. Ein solches System sollte allerdings keine Alternative zum Raiden sein, sondern lediglich eine Ergänzung, um das Spiel vielseitiger zu gestalten. Man könnte mit diesen Quests z.B. die Identifikation mit dem Charakter deutlich vorantreiben, indem man dem Spieler anhand dieser Quest vor Augen führt, was die Aufgaben eines Schamanen / Druiden / Hexers etc. zu Zeiten des Cataclysms sind, sodass sich der Spieler auch besser in die Welt hineindenken kann.

Was mich hier im Thread allerdings stört ist die Einstellung einiger User, sie alleine würden wissen, was das Ziel eines MMOs ist. Jeder setzt sich seine Ziele selbst und diese sind sehr vielseitig in einem MMO. Da sollte sich keiner anmaßen, anderen ihre Ziele vorzuschreiben. Manchen geht es hauptsächlich ums gemeinsame Zusammenspiel, anderen geht es um Erfolgserlebnisse, wieder anderen um das Equippen ihres Charakters, anderen um die Atmosphäre, etc. etc. Das ließe sich noch ewig fortführen, Punkt ist, dass es nicht "das eine" Ziel gibt.

mfG Gothmorg

PS: Tut mir leid, wenn ich teilweise etwas wirr geschrieben hab, aber ich bin grad ziemlich müde, da kann das schonmal passieren =)


----------



## -Mjoellnir- (28. Juli 2010)

@ Tanabor

du bist ja n ganz harter hund,gz dazu
pfff,deine meinung geht mir sowas von am arsch vorbei, mach einfach nicht so auf halbstark und gut ists.
internethelden haben nix zu melden.


----------



## Tanabor (28. Juli 2010)

ob ich das gut finde oder nicht ist nebensächlich. 

mir ging es nur darum, daß 90% der leute schreiben:

naja ich habe zwar nicht gelesen was der TE schreibt, aber ich find's trotzdem scheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanabor (28. Juli 2010)

danke dass ihr endlich mal anfangt wenigstens ansätze einer argumentation zu verstehen. damit habe ich ja wenigstens rudimentär erreicht was ich wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (28. Juli 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür eine "Bearbeiten" Funktion ins Forum einzuba...oh..



Nun muss ich mich aber auch mal zitieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## revilo84 (28. Juli 2010)

Also als erstes, die 3 ersten Antworten sidn fürn Arsch!
Ich persönlich finde deinen Vorschlag wirklich sehr gut, denn wer nahezu alle quests gelöst hat, sollte meiner meinung nach top equip bekommen, allerdings sollte es wie du auch schon sagst etwas "schlechter" sein als das EQ aus Rads!

Auch das sich nachdem erledigen aller Quests eine heroic Questreihe freischaltet, ich glaube so ähnlich meinst du es, würde ich sehr begrüßen, ich persönlich hab nämlich die nase voll von raids und zock nur noch solo mässig pvp queste oder besuche mit kollegen allte bc innis.

Von daher Daumen hoch für deine Idee!


----------



## Samaraner (29. Juli 2010)

-Mjoellnir- schrieb:


> *pfff,deine meinung* geht mir sowas von *am arsch vorbei*, mach einfach nicht so auf *halbstark* und gut ists.



ähhhhh... lol unso? Bitte sag mir das dein Post Ironie war und ich drauf reingefallen bin.


----------



## xxardon (29. Juli 2010)

*  [Findet ihr es richtig, das ausschließlich in Raids das beste EQ droppt?]*
oh ja du hast recht! in 5man inis sollten die 277er items sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und in den raids ein paar blaue items! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...

nee jetzt mal erlich... ein echt do.Ofer thread


----------



## -Mjoellnir- (29. Juli 2010)

hesse?ich?never!

gildenhopper?never!

du dummschwätzer?ever!

was du hier für unterstellungen machst,unglaublich 0o


----------



## Tanabor (29. Juli 2010)

ich kenne dich.


----------



## Tanabor (29. Juli 2010)

ist ja auch egal. dein ton und deine wortwahl lassen nicht wirklich darauf schließen, daß du nachdenkst vor bzw. beim antworten. so habe ich dich auch in erinnerung. 

ein hitzkopf


----------



## Samaraner (29. Juli 2010)

-Mjoellnir- schrieb:


> hesse?ich?never!
> 
> gildenhopper?never!
> 
> ...



1. Frage: War das an mich gerichtet?


2. Frage: Wenn ja, was bedeutet es?





Tanabor schrieb:


> danke dass ihr endlich mal anfangt wenigstens ansätze einer argumentation zu verstehen. damit habe ich ja wenigstens rudimentär erreicht was ich wollte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mehr als Ansätze sind leider auch nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (29. Juli 2010)

-Mjoellnir- schrieb:


> was du hier für unterstellungen machst,unglaublich 0o



Naja.. ist Mitternacht.. in seinem Körper haben sich Schwachsinnoide gebildet.. er sollte etwas Schlaf suchen um diese abzubauen.

Es gibt keinen Stichhaltigen Grund warum so etwas eingeführt werden sollte.

Die Gründe die bisher genannt wurden:

- Posen (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
- Raiden mit Quest-equip ( mach ein paar heros, da haste das gleiche Ergebnis)
- Einfacheres Questen (Geh raiden, hol dir dort das Equip dann kannste auch einfacher Questen)

Noch jemand?


----------



## Tanabor (29. Juli 2010)

Samaraner schrieb:


> 1. Frage: War das an mich gerichtet?



nein das ging an omjöllnir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sorry für die irritation


----------



## Samaraner (29. Juli 2010)

Tanabor schrieb:


> nein das ging an omjöllnir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es fällt mir fast schon schwer unhöflich zu sein nachdem du so freundlich geantortet hast, aber die Frage war, wie man anhand des Zitats deutlich erkennen kann, nicht an dich gerichtet.


----------



## Tanabor (29. Juli 2010)

naja, das was omjöllnir geschrieben hat ging natürlich an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (29. Juli 2010)

Samaraner schrieb:


> Es fällt mir fast schon schwer unhöflich zu sein nachdem du so freundlich geantortet hast, aber die Frage war, wie man anhand des Zitats deutlich erkennen kann, nicht an dich gerichtet.



Das mit dem Hessen war an den (editierten) post #99 gerichtet in dem Tanabor ihn als hessischen gildenhopper bezeichnet hat der das maul halten sollte ( so ungefähr jedenfalls)


----------



## Shendria (29. Juli 2010)

So leid es mir tut, von mir gibts ein eindeutiges JA, bestes Equip (für PvE) aus Raids!

Ich weiß ja nicht wie du auf die Idee gekommen bist, aber wozu brauchst du wirklich das beste Equip ingame zum Blümchen farmen etc.? Genau, zum gutaussehn wenn ich ne Blume ausreiß.... Wahnsinn....
Ganze ehrlich, ich bin nicht mal scharf drauf das man in Heros sich das vorletzte T-Set + Teile für jeden Slot einfach farmen kann. Auch wenn jetzt z.b. HdR hero net grad so einfach zu bewältigen ist, man brauch im Endefekt dazu kein T9, solange Spieler nicht die ganze Zeit hirnlos rumbomben...
In WotLk war es einfach der größte Fehler von Anfang an, Setteile für Marken rauszugeben, anstatt sich ein anständiges Lootsystem (nicht 95% der Tokens an eine Klasse z.b.) einfallen zu lasen.


----------



## Samaraner (29. Juli 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Das mit dem Hessen war an den (editierten) post #99 gerichtet in dem Tababor ihn als hessischen gildenhopper bezeichnet hat der das maul halten sollte ( so ungefähr jedenfalls)


Achso, ich habe den Post erst gelesen nachdem er editiert wurde, deswegen hat er mich ziemlich verwirrt. Dazu kommt das ich selber Hesse bin, was die Verwirrung nur noch vergrößert hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (29. Juli 2010)

Und Gildenhopper sind leute die häufig die Gilde wechseln, also von Gilde zu Gilde springen. Wobei mir irgendwie entgangen sein muss was das irgend jemanden außer die hüpfende Person selbst etwas angeht.


----------



## Tanabor (29. Juli 2010)

hehe, achso. okay dann kann ich deine verwunderung verstehen ^^


----------



## -Mjoellnir- (29. Juli 2010)

tanabor, pn inc, ogog


----------



## Tanabor (29. Juli 2010)

@ zoid: genau deswegen habe ich ja den beitrag editiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DontaDella (29. Juli 2010)

Na ya es ist eig schon gerechter dass die, die Raiden besseres equipt haben weil Raiden ist eine richtige herausforderung (wie mans nimmt) Questen kann doch jeder, aber was ich nice finden würde wenn Blizzard wirklich richtig Schwäre quest machen würden, in dem man z.b jetzt bei Wotlk Zeiten 245-251 Items geben würden. Aber mehr auch nicht, sonst müsste man ya gar nicht mehr Raiden gehen o.O


----------



## Ukmâsmú (29. Juli 2010)

man sollte auf lvl 1 mit t10 starten! und dann sich nur noch legendarys erarbeiten. mit in dala Posen und wer am besten rumposed bekommt legendarys!!!!




zum TE




Ja 

wo auch sonst ???? oO


----------



## Tanabor (29. Juli 2010)

ich denke auch, daß die höchste itemstufe dem high-end-raidcontent vorbehalten bleiben sollte. 

dennoch sehe ich keinen grund, warum es nicht auch quests geben sollte, die wirklich schwer und lang sind, bei denen man etwas richtig gutes abstauben könnte.


----------



## Samaraner (29. Juli 2010)

Klar gab es früher* auch gutes Equip durch Quests. Zum Teil sogar richtig starkes Epicequip. Aber dreimal dürft ihr raten, wo man hin musste um diese Quests zu erfüllen? Richtig, in Raids! Bisher gab es noch nie eine Möglichkeit, an gutes Equip zu kommen ohne zu raiden. (mit gut meine ich nicht t9 durch Marken) Selbst fürs Crafting musste der Herstellende erst einmal Raids besuchen um die entsprechenden Rezepte zu organisieren, und die Mats beinhalten meistens auch Items aus den passenden Raids. Was also deutlich wird: Keine Raids, kein Equip. Aber wer nicht raidet, der braucht auch kein Equip. Einzige Möglichkeit wäre, das man wirklich schwere Quests einführt, die ohne entsprechendes Equip und Farmaufwand nicht zu meistern wären. Da würde es aber große Balancing Probleme geben, schließlich hat ein Blut-Dk ganz andere Vorstellungen von einer schweren Quests als zum Beispiel ein Schurke.

*damit meine ich vor allem Vanilla und teilweise auch BC



Edit:



Tanabor schrieb:


> ich denke auch, daß die höchste itemstufe dem high-end-raidcontent vorbehalten bleiben sollte.
> 
> dennoch *sehe* ich keinen grund, warum es nicht auch quests geben sollte, die wirklich schwer und lang sind, bei denen man etwas richtig gutes abstauben könnte.



Schwarzweiß-Farbenschwäche oder warum ließt du dann nicht einfach die Antworten? Dir wurden doch sogar kurz und knapp die Gegenargumente aufgelistet:




Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> - Posen (
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Talila (29. Juli 2010)

Scheiß Thread....
Scheiß Antwort....

Genau so Leute wie dich braucht man in WoW nicht!


----------



## Krueger (29. Juli 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Ich würde es sehr gerne sehen, wenn jemand als Quester und Nichtraider ebenso starkes Equipment bekommt wie jemand, der schon lange in Raids unterwegs ist.



Wozu? Damit du die (Daily)-Quests 10 Sekunden schneller erledigen kannst?



> Wer wirklich alle bzw. fast alle Quests erledigt hat, sollte nochmal eine neue Questreihe bekommen, die den Spieler schließlich näher an Raids führt.



Nochmal die Frage: Wozu? Damit man irgendwann durch Quest das Equip hat um ICC25 mit Hardmodes zu gehen? Na Prost. Keine Raiderfahrung- und Skill aber jeden Questmob beim Vornamen kennen. Das gibt was.



> Ich finde es ungerecht, das sich ein Meister der Lehren nach allen Umständen, nach all der Arbeit schließlich doch von vorne anfangen muss und mit 200er EQ durch die Gegend läuft, was nach aktuellem Schnitt ja gerade so für heroische Instanzen reichen würde.



Du brauchst fürs Questen kein 264er Equip. 200er reicht massig. Wenn du Raiden willst, dann verdiene dir gefälligst dein Gear auch durchs Gruppenspiel. Also Frostmarken farmen über Daily-Heros und Weeklys. Was anderes macht keinen Sinn.


I


> ch wünsche mir für Cata einfach, das jemand, der wirklich lange questet und viel mehr Aufgaben abarbeitet, schlußendlich einfach ebenfalls Equipment bekommt, wovon viele Instanzengänger (also Fastraider) nur träumen würden. Soll also heißen, das wenn wir mit EQ mit einem Gegenstandslvl von 375 rechnen für die Topraider, wäre ein 325er Schnitt für Questler durchaus angemessen.



Aha, das heißt also, daß die Quest auch nach erreichen des Maximallevels noch an Schwierigkeit zunehmen und schließlich nur geschafft werden können, wenn man das nötige Gear hat? Das heißt man müsste in Cata extra Gebiete schaffen, wo es nur für Leute ratsam ist zu questen, die Level 85 haben + extra mühsam zusammengequestetes Equip. Stell dir das mal bitte vor. Erstmal der zusätzliche Aufwand für die Entwickler. Und dann das Frusterlebnis für die Spieler, die noch nicht das nötige Equip und beim Questen oder Kräuterfarmen zufällig in die Gegend kommen und von einem Questmob mit einem Schlag umgehauen werden.


----------



## Arthas1993 (29. Juli 2010)

@ Krueger

besser hätts keiner sagen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich glaub der was dieses Thread eröffnet hat war wohl 1 jahr von wow fern und ärgert sich weil er mit Meister der Lehren in 200 gear rumsteht in dala


----------



## Leviathan666 (29. Juli 2010)

Ich verstehe ja den Plan.

Aber was hat jemand in, beispielsweise, ICC25 zu suchen der vorher nie einen einzigen Raidboss gelegt hat?
Mal sowas von null.
Wer aktuell in Raids was machen will der soll auch wenigstens Übung in der Beherrschung seiner Klasse haben - auch wenn es "nur" durch das Markenfarmen in Instanzen ist.
Was wird da geübt? Als Heiler: heilen - als Tank: tanken und als DD: die richtige Rotation sowie der maximale Schaden beim Boss.


----------



## Nexilein (29. Juli 2010)

Also bei manchen Antworten bleibt mir die Spucke weg...

Warum soll es keinen Solocontent geben der Equip auf Raidniveau erfordert?

Seit dem es WoW gibt versuchen sich Leute alleine oder in kleinen Gruppen an Bossen die eigentlich für eine größere Anzahl an Spielern ausgelegt ist:
Elite-Questmobs, Classic Ony mit 5 Palas, Sartharion solo, etc. 
Man muss doch nicht immer mit einer halben Armee durch die Gegend rennen.

Soetwas könnte man auch problemlos als regulären Content mit langen Questreihen und steigenden Anforderungen implementieren. Dann bräuchte man besseres Equip, und müsste es auch auf diesem Weg bekommen können.
Für den Raidcontent braucht man auch nur besseres Equip weil HP und Schaden der Bosse steigt, das kann aber genauso für jeden anderen Content gelten... 
Für so manchen Elite-Questmob braucht man als Lowlevel beim Solokill mehr "Skill" und Klassenverständnis als für einen durchschnittlichen Raidboss, da darf man sich ruhig fragen warum das mit dem maximla Level plötzlich aufhört...

*edit*


Krueger schrieb:


> Aha, das heißt also, daß die Quest auch nach erreichen des Maximallevels noch an Schwierigkeit zunehmen und schließlich nur geschafft werden können, wenn man das nötige Gear hat? Das heißt man müsste in Cata extra Gebiete schaffen, wo es nur für Leute ratsam ist zu questen, die Level 85 haben + extra mühsam zusammengequestetes Equip. Stell dir das mal bitte vor. Erstmal der zusätzliche Aufwand für die Entwickler. Und dann das Frusterlebnis für die Spieler, die noch nicht das nötige Equip und beim Questen oder Kräuterfarmen zufällig in die Gegend kommen und von einem Questmob mit einem Schlag umgehauen werden.



Das war doch früher in WoW auch so.
Leider hat es sich so entwickelt, dass Rollenspiele heute auch für Leute attraktiv sind die keine Interesse an der Spielwelt und Inhalten jenseits der Lootkiste haben; trotzdem wäre es schön, wenn es noch ein paar mehr traditionelle Rollenspielelemente in WoW geben würde.
Eenn ich heute nochmal durch die Pestländer queste bevor sie sich verändern und mich jeder zweite anwhispert "Warum bist du mit Lvl 59 noch nicht in der Scherbenwelt?", dann ist die Masse definitiv zu raidfixiert.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (29. Juli 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> die Masse definitiv zu raidfixiert.



Das mag gut sein, nur muss man dabei auch beachten, dass WoW sozusagen die Standardkost ist. Es ist kein Rollenspiel mehr sondern nur noch ein MMOG ( ohne RP). Dahin hat es sich nun einmal entwickelt auf Grund dessen, dass Blizzard/Activision eine möglichst große Zielgruppe ansprechen möchte. Heißt also vieles ist einfacher, trivialer geworden und in die Baugruben des Tiefganges wurde Zement geschüttet um sie zu ebenen. Dazu gehören auch einfache Raids die auch für den sogenannten "Casual" interessant und schaffbar sind. Das führt dazu, dass die breite Masse nur spielt um zu raiden. Das muss man so akzeptieren. Entweder es stört einen nicht oder man denkt nach ob das Spiel so wie es sich im Moment darstellt tatsächlich das Richtige für einen ist.

Blizzard kann es auch nicht jedem recht machen, sie orientieren sich daran was die größte Gruppe will. Selbst wenn sie mit einer Entwicklung von Qiest-Equip anfangen würden bringt es im end-effekt weniger Spieler als wenn sie die gleiche Arbeitskraft darauf verwenden neuen Raidcontent zu schaffen.


----------



## Turican (29. Juli 2010)

zum Thema "grinden" 

das schlimmste "grinden" is doch das wahre Leben selbst. 10-13 Jahre Schule - Ausbildung - und bis zum Tot arbeiten,jeden Tag die gleiche Leier.Aufstehen,9 Std arbeiten,totmüde nach Hause

Set erarbeiten dauert zu lang?
Kannst du nach der Ausblung auch mal ebenso ein Haus o.ä kaufen?

Es wird niemals ein MMO geben wo man Dinge nicht widerholt.Ein gutes MMO simuliert eine echte Welt und solche Dinge gehören dazu.


----------



## Fâblê-Proudmoore (29. Juli 2010)

Ja, für Raiden brauchst du das beste eq(Progressraiden besser gesagt) wieso sollten z.B. normale Mobs die besten Items dropen. Auserdem brauchst du auch nur fürs Raiden dieses Eq. Für PvP ist das Eq aus Raids z.B. nichtmehr das beste oder nur teilweise.


----------



## Chillers (29. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Klar, warum nicht beim Leveln schon das beste Equip bei Quests bekommen?



Ich glaube, ich bin so ein Zwitterding und hätte es mir schon verdient, mal durch nurch qus das beste? besseres equip zu bekommen.

Zum Thema. Ich bin unwillige raiderin, aber werde manchmal vom inneren Schweinehund dazu gezwungen, da mitzutun. Also zum überwinden, weil ich ein Faulasket bin, und das ist ja unchic, mache ich mit.
Sei es für die Frostmarken (die 5, die5 für wöchentlich), da raide ich mal mit und auch nach 1k-Winter -gewonnen- bin ich schnell im Trupp. Weil man DD´s braucht, ich grade nur rumstehe und unter den ersten 10 war (damage 1k, ich stand halt grade günstig und wurde geheilt) und dann beginnt mein Dilemma.
Also wir machen AK10, kommen auch durch, ich habe neue Sachen und werde beraten.

In Dararan.

Ich habe mir die Todesfroststiefel noch dengeln lassen und werde seziert. Habe so 60.000 Ehrenpunkte, die neuen Stiefel und noch 60 Frostmarken für den Gürtel. So 4-6 Sockelplätze offen (incl. Gürtelschnalle, die ich geschenkt bekomme).
Als 1. wird ein priester noch dazubestellt, der beide equips hat (damage und heil) und mir tipps gibt.

Schwupps- umringt von anderen Spielern, die auch grad´AK und 1k-Winter waren und Ratschläge ablassen, wie ich equip zu beiden Seiten verbessern könnte. Also PvP- und PvE-mässig.

Ich fühle mich bedrängt, weil meine Rechnung war-mir geht es gut mit PvP-equip so auf 232 und den Rest PvE höher gerüschst. 264ér-Kram halt.

Ich denke, so kann ich beides machen. Und ich mache so beides. PvP (ohne Arena) und PvE (ohne ICC).
Es geht auch alles ohne wipes, nur hinterher werde ich oft gemassregelt. Weil Leuts meinen, man sollte weiterkommen und dazu bitte denn........haben.

Für mich wäre es einfacher, wenn besseres equip - auch durch andere Aktionen als in raids - droppen würde. Und ich dann eben ICC sehen könnte.

Ich möchte manchmal einfach nur spielen.

Wenn das aber nicht so geht, und Zugangsbestimmungen bestehen, gratze ich all´denen, die die Energie dafür aufbringen und bin auch nicht traurig.

Gaaanz liebe Grüße

Chillita


----------



## Demenalion (29. Juli 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Also bei manchen Antworten bleibt mir die Spucke weg...
> 
> Warum soll es keinen Solocontent geben der Equip auf Raidniveau erfordert?
> 
> ...



Danke, du hast endlich beschrieben, worum es dem TE hier eigentlich geht!
Wer jetzt immernoch mit antworten kommt ohne den Thread verstanden/gelesen zu haben tut mir leid

Ich persönlich stimme dem TE zu...
Natürlich sollte das Equip nicht "Raid-tauglich" sein sondern eben nur zum "posen" oder eben für die nächsthöhere Quest, genauso wie es bei Raids der Fall ist (man geht in einen Raid um Equip für den nächsthöheren zu bekommen)


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (29. Juli 2010)

Turican schrieb:


> zum Thema "grinden"
> 
> das schlimmste "grinden" is doch das wahre Leben selbst. 10-13 Jahre Schule - Ausbildung - und bis zum Tot arbeiten,jeden Tag die gleiche Leier.Aufstehen,9 Std arbeiten,totmüde nach Hause
> 
> ...


Existenz im RL aufbauen und einen Char zu equippen kann man nicht vergleichen
/e: damit will ich nicht sagen dass man alles in WoW hinterhergeworfen bekommen sollte.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (29. Juli 2010)

chilli, du sagst also du wirst darauf angesprochen weil du mit pvp equip raiden möchtest? 

Ich würde auch leute drauf ansprechen die im Bikini den Mt. Everest erklimmen möchten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es gibt nun mal einen Grund warum PVP und PVE Equip unterschiedlich sind und es müsste doch auch in deinem Interesse sein die Gruppe so gut wie möglich zu unterstützen und dich nicht "Durchschleifen" zu lassen. Das Gefühl einen nicht unerheblichen Beitrag zum Erfolg geleistet zu haben ist dabei Belohnung genug finde ich. Sonst wirds ja langweilig.

Der Grund dafür ist die Verteilung der Werte auf den beiden Ausrüstungsarten. So brauchst du im PVE z.b. keine Abhärtung, dafür Trefferwertung damit du nicht am Scheunentor-großen Zeh vom Boss vorbeipiekst.

Klar mag es mittlerweile in den meißten Instanzen funktionieren wenn man PVP Equip an hat.. aber in ICC ist dann doch etwas Disziplin diesbezüglich anzuwenden. Vorallem wenn die ersten 5 Bosse vorbei sind :-P

Zumal ich nicht verstehe warum du dir kein PVE equip zulegen kannst indem du fleißig 5er instanzen gehst, etwas Gold per Tagesquests zusammensuchst und wie du bereits sagtest die wöchentliche Raidquests machst. Hier und da ein paar Items aus den raids, von den Marken das T-Set und den Rest durch das erquestete Gold herstellen lassen.

Ist wahrscheinlich der gleiche Aufwand wie eine ewig lange und schwierige questreihe für dein equip zu absolvieren ( Die du ja scheinbar machen würdest wenn es sie gäbe)


----------



## Arthas1993 (29. Juli 2010)

> Ich persönlich stimme dem TE zu...
> Natürlich sollte das Equip nicht "Raid-tauglich" sein sondern eben nur zum "posen" oder eben für die nächsthöhere Quest, genauso wie es bei Raids der Fall ist (man geht in einen Raid um Equip für den nächsthöheren zu bekommen)



Also wenn du hier vom lvl geredet hast dann stimmt die aussage noch teilweiße

aber du sagtest *für den nächst höhren raid* is falsch in der ansicht richtig in dem sinne das nehme man Icc man dort die Hm bestreiten kann

und wenn du gemeint hast das mit dem quests auf den höchstlvl dann kommste spätenstens nachn paar tagen an eine punkt wos auch nimmer weitergeht ^^


----------



## Arthas1993 (29. Juli 2010)

und noch was :



> chilli, du sagst also du wirst darauf angesprochen weil du mit pvp equip raiden möchtest?
> 
> Ich würde auch leute drauf ansprechen die im Bikini den Mt. Everest erklimmen möchten
> 
> ...



stimmt genau weil viele laufen in pvp rum weil man oft leichter ran kommt oder es in Ak dropt ^^

aber was ich sagen wollte ich kenne eine auf meien server der hat so 2/3 pvp gear an aber macht in Icc denoch starken schaden, mann muss da nur gut wissen wie man spieln kann


----------



## Chillers (29. Juli 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> chilli, du sagst also du wirst darauf angesprochen weil du mit pvp equip raiden möchtest?
> 
> Ich würde auch leute drauf ansprechen die im Bikini den Mt. Everest erklimmen möchten
> 
> ...


K, wenn ich hier mit chilli gemeint war, gebe ich mich geschlagen. Wobei. Ich kann ungemein diszipliniert sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Etymidiana (29. Juli 2010)

Also ich finde es auch nicht in Ordnung das ich Arbeiten muss um Geld zu verdienen.


----------



## Demenalion (29. Juli 2010)

Arthas1993 schrieb:


> Also wenn du hier vom lvl geredet hast dann stimmt die aussage noch teilweiße
> 
> aber du sagtest *für den nächst höhren raid* is falsch in der ansicht richtig in dem sinne das nehme man Icc man dort die Hm bestreiten kann
> 
> und wenn du gemeint hast das mit dem quests auf den höchstlvl dann kommste spätenstens nachn paar tagen an eine punkt wos auch nimmer weitergeht ^^



was ich meinte war, das neben raids und pvp auch questen als end-content alternative sein sollte.
und es sollte eben auch einen gleich hohen stellenwert einnehmen.


----------



## Neitras (29. Juli 2010)

wenn du top eq schnell und leicht willst geh aufn funserver zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demenalion (29. Juli 2010)

@ Neitras
es soll ja eben nicht schnell und leicht gehen -.-"
es sollte "gleich schwer" wie raiden sein, durch questen an "gutes" Equip zu kommen.
anführungsstriche bitte mitlesen


----------



## Trackman (29. Juli 2010)

-Mjoellnir- schrieb:


> so ein schwachsinn,für was willst du imba-euip,wenn du eh nicht raiden gehst???
> so ein schwachsinn,kann den thread überhaupt nicht verstehen, wer nicht raidet brauch auch kein imba-euip, fertig aus.
> wenn du lieber questest,dann queste eben,willst du gutes euip,dann geh raiden, oder mache einfach beides.
> aber irgendjemand wo nicht raidet euip in arsch zu stecken ist total schwachsinnig.



mehr muß dazu nicht gesagt werden


----------



## Chillers (29. Juli 2010)

Trackman schrieb:


> mehr muß dazu nicht gesagt werden



chewbaka. Macht es Spaß, Gorilla zu sein? *aufbrusttrommel und grunzgröhl* ughugh


----------



## Deathanubis (29. Juli 2010)

Demenalion schrieb:


> @ Neitras
> es soll ja eben nicht schnell und leicht gehen -.-"
> es sollte "gleich schwer" wie raiden sein, durch questen an "gutes" Equip zu kommen.
> anführungsstriche bitte mitlesen



Wie kann questen gleich schwierig wie raiden sein??
Wenn die Mobs mehr Leben haben bzw. mehr Schaden austeilen,
kann man einfach jemanden in Gruppe einladen und schon gehts.
Schwierig? Nein!


----------



## batafred (29. Juli 2010)

Deathanubis schrieb:


> Wie kann questen gleich schwierig wie raiden sein??
> Wenn die Mobs mehr Leben haben bzw. mehr Schaden austeilen,
> kann man einfach jemanden in Gruppe einladen und schon gehts.
> Schwierig? Nein!



Lösung skallierende Gegner


----------



## Lloigorr (29. Juli 2010)

Deathanubis schrieb:


> Wie kann questen gleich schwierig wie raiden sein??
> Wenn die Mobs mehr Leben haben bzw. mehr Schaden austeilen,
> kann man einfach jemanden in Gruppe einladen und schon gehts.
> Schwierig? Nein!



Kennst du die epische Jägerquest? Aus der Classiczeit? Nein? Weil die war echt schwer, man durfte keine Hilfe dazuholen und die Belohnung war raidtauglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und da war auch nichts mit "Wir bilden keine Gruppe, aber du heilst mich munter, bis er weg ist", man musste WIRKLICH allein sein.

Also ist es möglich, schwere Quests zu konzipieren, nur möchte Blizzard das nicht. Denn die Quest war für viele eben nicht schaffbar.


----------



## Kwist (29. Juli 2010)

Quests zum Annähren an Raids?
Eigentlich eine gute Idee. 
Gutes Equip für Quests? Nein. Wer gut sein will, muss eben dafür was tun.
Und für Erfolge wie "Meister der Lehren" Equip abgammeln? Nein..Erfolge sind und werden auch immer optional bleiben und deswegen ist es auch sehr gut, dass man dafür nur Spaßartikel bzw. dekorative Artikel erhält.


----------



## eranja (29. Juli 2010)

Ich bin ebenfalls dagegen ganz klar NEIN!!

Wer sich den Aufwand macht und 9 bzw. 24 andere Leute zusammensucht das ganze Organisiert und alles auf die Beine stellt und das mehrmals die Woche oder über Monate sogar Jahre hinweg die haben einfach besseres Equip verdient.
Ist es nicht in jedem anderen MMO auch so?
Vor allem was für ein Vorteil ziehst du dir daraus wenn du durchs questen Gear bekommst das dem aktuellen Content entspricht?
Ich mag mich ja täuschen aber machen dann die Heros mehr Spaß? = NEIN durch das Equip nur noch durchrennen
Wird das Farmen leichter= Ja etwas aber nur minimal
Posen=Ja das könnte man dann aber wozu noch? Hatt doch eh jeder das selbe Equip
Was machst du dann? 
Erfolge farmen geht auch mit schlechterem Equip (ist ja inz. total generft zum. das meiste)
Twinken? Dann hast du den Char auf 80 und nun? Nächster Char wems Spaß macht mir wäre das zu Öde vor allem weil man irgendwann alle Q-Gegenden kennt. 



Wer Zeit in ein Spiel das gut und gern sein Hobby sein kann soll auch besseres Equip oder Gegenstände haben.
Im RL ist es doch genauso umso öfters du ein Sport trainierst umso mer Zeit du investierst umso besser wirst du.
Oder möchtest du nun auch das wir alle Fußballbrofis/Skispringer/whatever von heute auf morgen werden?

Ich für meinen Geschmack fänd es langweilig wenn ein schönes MMO wie WoW auf Solo spielen reduziert wird.


----------



## Braamséry (29. Juli 2010)

Es ist absolut richtig.

Wenn jemand einen Titel machen will und dafür gutes EQ will, ist das der flasche ansporn.
Ich habe 42 Fraktionen auf EF. Warum? Weil ich iwann alle haben wollte. 

Aber nur aus reiner Selbsterfüllung.

Und warum dropped das Beste in Raids?

Weil Raids am schwersten sind.
Ok, PDK ist nun grauenvoll easy.

Aber ansonsten ist der Schweirigkeitsgrad von Raids und normalen Inis, geschweigeden Quests, nicht zu vergleichen.
In einem Spiel sollte es auch immer gelten, dass jemand der mehr macht, mehr bekommen sollte.
Wenn jmd nicht genausoviel leisten kann, wg Zeit o.ä., ist das eben so. Aber für solche sollte man die regeln net ändern. Das was Blizzard macht ist deshalb auch net richtig.


----------



## Lloigorr (29. Juli 2010)

Kwist schrieb:


> Quests zum Annähren an Raids?
> Eigentlich eine gute Idee.
> Gutes Equip für Quests? Nein. Wer gut sein will, muss eben dafür was tun.



So siehts aus. Nur wie gesagt: Quests, die auf Raids vorbereiten, gabs in Classic (Klassenquests, Pre-Questreihen usw.) und in BC. Die Idee war gut, die Umsetzung auch, aber ihr Ruf unter den Spielern eher auf hasserfüllt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So wurden die Quests optional und das Ende vom Lied war, dass so wenig Leute die Quests gemacht haben, dass die in WotLK ganz weggelassen wurden. 

Und für meister der Lehren hat man ehrlich nicht mehr verdient, als man jetzt schon hat: einen schicken Titel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hank Smith (29. Juli 2010)

Tanabor schrieb:


> also wenn ich mir die ganzen antworten so ansehe, wird recht schnell klar, daß meine vorposter einfach den titel lesen und dann antworten.
> 
> wer sich nicht die mühe macht die durchaus nachvollziehbare argumentation zu lesen, sollte sich eigentlich nicht erdreisten einfach drauflos zu schreiben.
> 
> ...



Warum sollte ich das ganze Thema lesen wenn schon die Überschrift genau alles aussagt? Mal ganz ehrlich Leute die sowas schreiben, wie du da am Ende, die sollten hier mal Urlaub bekommen.



Tanabor schrieb:


> ich zitiere mich gerne noch einmal selbst:
> 
> *setzt euch mit der these auseinander und schreibt dann, oder haltet einfach die fresse *



Damit würde ich mal zum Arzt gehen.



Tanabor schrieb:


> manche sachen müssen einfach öfter gesagt/geschrieben werden, sodass sie auch bei den leuten mit etwas geringer aufassungsgabe ankommen.



Oh,d anke für den Hinweis, wusste nicht das du das sonst nicht kapierst:

Damit würde ich mal zum Arzt gehen.
Damit würde ich mal zum Arzt gehen.
Damit würde ich mal zum Arzt gehen.
Damit würde ich mal zum Arzt gehen.

Ist es nun bei dir angekommen? xD



Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Nun muss ich mich aber auch mal zitieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



...und er unterstellt anderen eine geringe Auffassungsgabe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tanabor schrieb:


> ist ja auch egal. dein ton und deine wortwahl lassen nicht wirklich darauf schließen, daß du nachdenkst vor bzw. beim antworten. so habe ich dich auch in erinnerung.
> 
> ein hitzkopf



Tut es nicht weh wenn man sich selber verarscht und es alle merken, ausser man selbst? =)


----------



## Gustav Gans (29. Juli 2010)

War-Rock schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich zum beispiel an die Epische Questreihe der Priester denke. Der Stab war richtig gut und die quests waren sehr schwer. Oder auch wären allgemein Questreihen für besondere Trinkets denkbar, die langwierig sind und hohen Farmaufwand beeinhalten. So ein teil sollte man nicht mal eben nebenbei holen können.



Soweit ich mich erinnere musstest du da aber auch nciht nur für questen :-)

Ich halte von dem Vorschlag nicht viel. Spiele aber selbst HDR und kann mir da die Rüstund einfärben, etwas anderes nach aussen zeigen als ich trage :-) Zierwerk eben, auch als Nichtraider sieht der Char gut aus. Sowas fehlt in WOW, das ich auch lange gespielt habe.

Aber Raidequip nur fürs Questen? Nein lieber nicht.

Gruß
Gustav


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (29. Juli 2010)

Naja ist ja eigentlich auch gut jetzt, es wurde alles zum Thema Tanabor gesagt und er weilt ja auch nicht mehr unter den Lesenden.

Und ich hab jetzt auch Feierabend und hau mich aufs Ohr :-P

Wir fassen also zusammen: Es gibt keinen vernünftigen Grund wieso man durch Questen Ausrüstung bekommen sollte die gleichwertig mit Ausrüstung im oberen Mittelfeld der Raids ist.

Dazu müsste man ein komplett neues System erfinden das Spieler mit dieser Ausrüstung von anderen Spielern abgrenzt ( Instanzierte Quests? )
Da die Ausrüstung mit dieser Wertigkeit nicht in einem Raid benutzt werden sollte, sondern ausschließlich für Quests.

+250 Ausdauer (außerhalb von Mehrspieler-Instanzen)


----------



## Kennyxd (29. Juli 2010)

braucht man fürs questen besseres eq? nein
benötigt man für schwereren content besseres equip? ja

ganz einfach gelöst warum man in raids besseres eq bekommt und auch weiterhin bekommt wird, bekommen sollte


----------



## Snippo (29. Juli 2010)

Selbstverständlich ist es richtig, dass das beste Equip ausschließlich in Raids droppt. Wär ja schlimm wenn nicht.
Für alle die anderer Meinung sind, ist PvP da. :>

greetz.


----------



## Piposus (29. Juli 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Gerade bin ich auf ein wunderbares Topic gestoßen, was mir mal wieder gezeigt hat, wie unser WoW tatsächlich funktioniert.
> 
> Man questet sich auf Lvl 80, so mancher macht auch noch den letzten Content fertig, aber danach sehnt man sich nach höheren Aufgaben. Man geht in Raids, droppt besseres EQ und ist irgendwann Königsmörder, während man alles, was in Nordend gedroppt ist, schon lange vergessen ist.
> 
> ...



Als ob easymodequesten mehr Aufwand wäre, als Progressraiden. Mein Gott. Am besten 277er Epics aus dem Briefkasten holen, gell?


----------



## wertzû (29. Juli 2010)

Equip ist keine Belohnung, es ist das Mittel zum Weg.

Wer das nicht begreift wird NIE in einer Top Gilde sein


----------



## Tschinkn (29. Juli 2010)

Der TE bekommt doch viel besseres Gear, wenn er wirklich alle Quests macht.
In der Zeit, in der unser TE sich durch die offene Welt pirscht (irgendwie glaube ich, dass unser TE ein Jäger sein muss...), alle Quests brav erledigt und nebenher fleissig Mats farmt, keine Tagesquest ausläßt und damit Unsummen von Gold farmt, geben die Raider ähnliche Unmengen an Gold aus.

Die Raider looten urtümliches Saronit (und dessen ältere und kommende Geschwister) und verkaufen es über das Auktionshaus. Mit den Mats, die unser TE nebenbei gefarmt hat und dem urtümlichen Saronit (und dergleichen) aus dem Auktionshaus baut sich der TE tolle Raid-Items mit Item-Level derzeit bis 264. Und zwar komplett von vorne bis hinten. Dazu der Ring von Dalaran, den viele Raider auch tragen. Schmuck fehlt vielleicht, aber weshalb sollte man außerhalb der Raidinstanzen an Schmuck kommen, den man außerhalb eines Raids einfach nicht braucht? Was hat eine Manaklasse von 300 Mana alle 2 Sekunden über einen Zeitraum von 10 Sekunden, wenn ein Kampf keine 10 Sekunden dauert und der Manapool dafür völlig ausreicht? Oder was hat ein Melee im gleichen Kampf von 1000 Angriffskraft, die im Kampf für 15 Sekunden zur Verfügung stehen können? Die meisten Questmobs fallen nach 3-4 Schlägen bzw 1-5 Sekunden um. Da will ich solche Proccs überhaupt nicht. Unfug also, derartige Items in den offenen Gebieten anzulegen bzw. dort zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Und wenn wir das Spiel so spielen, wie es uns der Name im Grunde diktiert, nämlich World of *WAR*craft (stimmt, ich halte NICHTS von PVE-Servern), dann ist der nicht-instanzierte Bereich ein einziges PVP Gebiet. Das bringt uns zum PVP. Das PVP Gear und eine PVP Skillung eignen sich nicht nur hervorragend zum Questen, sondern auch zum Bekämpfen der anderen Fraktion. Und PVP Gear ist nun wirklich nicht schwer zu bekommen: Tausendwinter, ein paar BGs und ein paar Instanzen und man steht komplett wütend/unerbitterlich da und verfügt sogar über ein paar zornerfüllte Items (Non-Set) Das ist Item-Level 232+ ohne je eine Raid-Instanz von innen gesehen zu haben. Ich bewege mich fast ausschließlich in PVP Gear und Skillung in den Farmregionen. Weil's einfach besser ist. Mag sein, dass ich damit weniger Schaden verursache. Aber weshalb soll ich Gear anlegen, mit dem ich an getankent(!) Mobs in den Spitzen 25.000 DPS anrichte, wenn kein Tank da ist und die Mobs keine 25.000 HP haben?


In Kurzform: Man *farme* PVP Equip (besser zum Questen und zum Überleben in der Wildnis) und *bastle *sich das 245er/264er PVE Equip von *erfarmten *Gold und *erfarmten* Mats.


----------



## Selidia (29. Juli 2010)

Vérwanord schrieb:


> Ich lese den Titel, sehe den Rechtschreibfehler und denke 'Komm sei leise und hör auf'. Ich denke es immernoch.


----------



## Moktheshock (29. Juli 2010)

Lloigorr schrieb:


> Kennst du die epische Jägerquest? Aus der Classiczeit? Nein? Weil die war echt schwer, man durfte keine Hilfe dazuholen und die Belohnung war raidtauglich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja erinnert mich an meinen priester stab mir den scheiß geistern vor strath und immer kam einer geschlappt und die sind despawnt, man konnte aber net meckern da die die geister ja net gesehen haben ~,~


----------



## madmurdock (29. Juli 2010)

Sorry, aber du spielst das falsche Spiel. Es ist ein Multiplayer - Game und kein Singleplayershooter/Adventure/JumpnRun.

Falls es schwierigere Quests geben sollte, wo man speziell auf Bossfaehigkeiten, also Quest"Endgegner" - Faehigkeiten reagieren muss - quasi wie bei Raids, kann ich es nachvollziehen (Sprich Hunterepic Q). Leider wurde das Konzept verworfen.
Da die Klassen allerdings verschiedene Faehigkeiten und Mittel haben, kann so was nur klassenspezifishc funktionieren. Ergo muss man "Gegner" anpassen.

Da dies nicht gegeben ist, sehe ich den Thread nur als mimimi an, da du fuers Solospielen nicht die selben Belohnungen kriegst wie Raider.


----------



## Moktheshock (29. Juli 2010)

sagen wir so wenn sie so dropt qst wie den schwertgriff weiter ausbauen könnte man ne balance rein bringen^^ wobei das auch so enden wird wer die kohle hat hats^^.
Aber das wäre nen weg so ein item rnd in der welt dropen zu lassen und man kann sich da dann was erqsten, bzw. über archäologie soll es ja auch möglichkeiten geben^^


----------



## blunty (29. Juli 2010)

Die die viel Questen und keine Raids gehen häufen sich dafür n haufen Gold an wo hingegen die Raidfraktion viel mehr an Gold für Reparaturen ausgeben muss (min 10g pro Tod), also hört ma auf zu jammern !!!! Man kann NICHT alles haben!!!!


----------



## WhiteSeb (29. Juli 2010)

Ich bin ja eig kein Flamer, aber hier muss das sein:

Hat dein Arsch kirmes?

Ich setzt mich doch nich Woche für Woche abends hin, raide je 3 bis 4 Stunden, nur damit dann plötzlich ein frisch-80er an mir vorbei rennt und mich auslacht, weil er bereits besseres Equip hat als ich?

Es ist schon richtig so, dass man nur in Raids das bessere Equip bekommt.
Warum?
Weil man was dafür macht.


Mein Chef sagt doch auch nicht "Hey, ich finde, sie sollten genau so viel verdienen wie ich, das ist einfach nur fair".
Grenzt ja schon an kommunismus -.-


----------



## Lenelli (29. Juli 2010)

einen raid zu planen, durchzuführen und ganz besonders ihn dann auch noch aufrecht zu erhalten,
ist nicht unbedingt leicht. schon gar nicht bei der heutigen "ein whipe und ich hau ab mentalität"... 
dann kommen noch diverse kosten, bzw. materialien dazu die man sich farmt (zeitaufwand). es ist
nämlich nicht so, dass die mehrheit einfach mal so in den aktuell am höchsten angesetzten raid rennt 
und tolle lila-leuchtende sachen mit nach hause bringt... 

es gibt nämlich auch leute die was dafür tun, in einem raid gut voran zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jedenfalls, ja es ist schon richtig so wies ist.


----------



## DreiHaare (29. Juli 2010)

Der TE kann es unmöglich ernst gemeint haben. Falls doch, empfehle ich ihm für die Zukunft Brettspiele.


----------



## Doofkatze (29. Juli 2010)

Um es nun mal doch fest zu machen, weil ich ja hier doch zum Teil sehr stark beleidigt werde: Ich bin Raider. Ich war immer einer und werde auch weiterhin einer sein.

Ich habe selbst keinen Meister der Lehren und habe auch nach komplett abgeschlossenem Nordend mit dem questen aufgehört. Stattdessen bin ich ebenso jede Woche im ICC wie viele andere auch.

Und trotzdem habe ich nunmal diese Ansicht.

Das Problem ist doch, das sich der Meister der Lehren, der sich dann später doch dafür entscheidet, nochmal mit Schlachtzügen anzufangen, immer noch genauso behandelt wird, wie die Person, die gerade 80 geworden ist.

Man besitzt seinen Char seit Jahren, aber die Person die auch nur eine Instanz mehr betreten hat als man selbst, hat bereits besseres Equipment als man selbst.

Natürlich gibt es die Möglichkeit, auch für Gold 264er Items zu kaufen. Aber nur weil man den Meister der Lehren hat, muss man nicht unbedingt 100.000 Gold besitzen.

Es ist nicht so, das ich erwarte, gleich 277er Items per Post zu bekommen oder direkt den Kingslayer, das sind einfach nur pure Übertreibungen dessen, von dem ich wirklich spreche, aber was spricht ernsthaft dagegen, in einer letzten Questreihe dann doch für all die Mühe belohnt zu werden, sodass man schließlich doch höher bewertet wird als die neuen 80er?

In WoW gibt es nunmal verschiedene Aufgabenbereiche. Ich denke einfach, weil ich es auch gerade selbst mit anderen Leuten erlebe, das diese monatelange Arbeit des langwierigen Questens einen ähnlichen Schwierigkeitsgrad besitzt wie gewisse andere Raids. Nur die Schwierigkeit an sich ist eben anders gelegen.

Geduld ist eine Tugend, die einfach nicht mehr belohnt wird.

Zuletzt möchte ich hier für die sagen, die glauben, es wäre ja alles so einfach: Es gibt viel viel weniger Meister der Lehren als Königsmörder. Das liegt auch nicht nur daran, das ICC mit dem Buff immer einfacher wird, sondern vor allem, das nicht viele Leute den Meister der Lehren beenden, einfach weil es nicht so simpel ist, wie hier immer getönt wird.


----------



## Starfros (29. Juli 2010)

Man glaubt es nicht wie beschränkt einige Leute Denken.

Was ist dabei zu viel verlangt seine Tagesquest in einer 5er Ini hinter sich zu bringen um Marken zu bekommen. 
Macht man dies jeden Tag hat man genug Marken zusammen um sich das unterste T10 zu holen.

Aber nein man will ja dann noch das aller beste gegen Marken haben und dabei noch so schnell wie möglich.... 


ferienzeit ...Idiotenzeit......... mehr hat man dazu nicht zu sagen.


Am besten machen wir nen anderen Post auf und nennen ihn Top 50 der Blödesten Beiträge des Jahres !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der gewinner bekommt sein Account abgenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hosenschisser (29. Juli 2010)

Erstens kann man nicht von "dem" besten Equip reden. Wenn dann von dem besten Equip für einen bestimmten Zweck.

Wenn dieser Zweck ist, seinen Char für Instanzen vorzubereiten. 
Ist es doch logisch das diese Equip auch in, von den Anforderungen auf sich aufbauenden Instanzen, erhältlich ist.

Es will doch keiner irgend welche anderen Inhalte spielen, um an Equip zu kommen, welches er für seine favorisierten Inhalte benötigt.


Kurz und knapp:
Wer nicht raidet braucht auch kein Raidequip, da man als Nichtraider diese Anforderungen nicht hat. 


Edit:
Es scheint eine Menge Spieler zu geben, die denken, der Sinn von WoW besteht darin, Equip zu sammeln. Dabei ist Equip nur Mittel zum Zweck, um zu gegebenem zeitpunkt bestimmte Inhalte spielen zu können.

Ich kann diesen Leuten nur empfehlen WoW schnellstens zu beenden und sich ein Spiel zu suchen welches ihren Vorlieben entspricht. 
Wozu ein Spiel spielen, bei dem durch einen selbst gemachten Wettstreit unter ungleichen Vorraussetzung, Frust aufkommt?


----------



## Estartu (29. Juli 2010)

Also, ich find es schon richtig das es das beste Equip in Raids gibt, vollig klar. Was ich früher sehr schön fand waren diese Dungeonsets die man sich kaufen konnte wenn man genug ruf hatte, oder zu classiczeiten sind die ja in den Inis gedroppt. das waren doch tolle Dinger halt Blau aber super stats.Auch die Brufe haben einem weiter geholfen..man musste zwar ewig viel farmen aber so ein Streitkolbenschmied der konnte dann auch eine Hammerwaffe bauen. Es gab tolle Rüstungen. Die Waffen und Rüstungen waren Seelengebunden..konnte also auch nich jeder haben^^ Aber das wird wohl nie wieder kommen :/  Schade drum

greetz esta


----------



## Inkasso Orgrimmar (29. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß nicht was du da die ganze Zeit mit dem Meister der Lehren herumschwafelst. Es ist ein Erfolg den man machen kann wenn man Langeweile hat oder anstatt dass man raiden geht. Allerdings heißt es nicht nur weil du 1500 low lvl Qs in der alten Welt abgeschlossen hast und noch mal n paar Hundert in der Scherbenwelt dass du dann aktuelles Raidtaugliches Equip erhällst.

Mach deine Hero Ini´s, usw und gut ist.


Dass das von dir genannte mit dem Schwertgriff praktisch ingame vorhanden ist ist dir schon aufgefallen? Aus einer 5er Ini ein Q Item mit ner tollen langen Q Reihe an deren Ende du ein ICC 10 vergleichbares Item erhälltst.


----------



## Pilani (29. Juli 2010)

was ich in ordnung finden würde, wär wenn man sich vll. durch eine klassen / epic-questreihe eine kleine aufwertung holen könnte (siehe alte dungeon-sets).
das macht loretechnisch sinn und man muss die dinger ja nicht super-imba machen. nur ein bissl besser.

aber grundsätzlich ist das beste gear (für pve) nun mal in raids zu finden. das ist nur logisch.
die belohnung für den loremaster ist der titel. da muss nicht auch noch irgend ein epicteil droppen.


----------



## minosha (29. Juli 2010)

Ich finde auch, dass gutes Equip in Raids gehören. 

Du hast da einen kleinen Fehler im Text. "Man geht in Raids, droppt besseres EQ und ist irgendwann Königsmörder,"
Man droppt das Equip nicht. Man lootet es.


----------



## Tamîkus (29. Juli 2010)

Dreidan schrieb:


> Kurz und bündig: JA!
> 
> Der Wert der Beute steht in direktem Zusammenhang mit der Herausforderung. Da Raids von Blizzard nunmal zum schwersten Content erklärt worden sind dropt dort also auch das beste Zeug, ganz einfach. WoW ist immerhin ein MMO und kein Singleplayer Spiel. Warum sollte Blizzard also für Solospieler die beste Ausrüstung erreichbar machen?



/sign so funktioniert raiden nunmal man will das bessere eq aus der nächst schwersten inni haben und die bosse gelegt für die erfolge die ich gemacht hab die du oben da beschreibsz hätte ich 277hc eq nur wegen dem lore master 40 ehrfürchtige fraktionen usw usw bekommen wens so wäre wie dus dir wünscht entweder du entscheidest dich für pve und gehst nächte lang raids um dir was zu verdienen oder pvp und gehts dich nächte lang von der anderen fraktion umnieten


----------



## Tamîkus (29. Juli 2010)

Pilani schrieb:


> was ich in ordnung finden würde, wär wenn man sich vll. durch eine klassen / epic-questreihe eine kleine aufwertung holen könnte (siehe alte dungeon-sets).
> das macht loretechnisch sinn und man muss die dinger ja nicht super-imba machen. nur ein bissl besser.
> 
> aber grundsätzlich ist das beste gear (für pve) nun mal in raids zu finden. das ist nur logisch.
> die belohnung für den loremaster ist der titel. da muss nicht auch noch irgend ein epicteil droppen.



da sag ich nur classic zeit ... hab mit meinem hunter die epic quest reihe gemacht für den bogen und sie war mörderisch ich hab mir die zähne dran ausgebissen aber wer den bogen hatte war es gleichzeitig ein skill beweis des hunters heut können sich die leute net beschwerern sie bekommen t9/10 schnell gefarrmt und bei jedem boss in den neuen innis dropt epic aber sind immer noch welche unzufrieden


----------



## Videorecordum (29. Juli 2010)

Aloha!


Ich verstehe den Sinn der "besseren Rüstung für VielQuester" ned wirklich.

Wozu braucht man bessere Rüstung als ItemLvL200 ( oder was weiss ich ) wenn man NICHT vorhat zu raiden und den Content "leergequestet" hat ?
Zum Dailys machen ( Angel, Koch, und Fraktionsdailys reicht das Questequip mal locker aus )

Besseres Equip zu holen dient ja nur eigentlich nur zur Vorbereitung auf schwierigere Aufgaben -> Raids.


Meine ganz persönliche Meinung ist, daß es einzig und allein 25er raidgruppen, die auf heroic alles umhusten, die beste Ausrüstung besitzen sollten. Was zur Zeit auch so ist.
( und NEIN ich gehör da in hundert Jahren ned dazu - bin schon froh wenn ich im 10ner normal was gebacken bekomme )
Meine Einstellung hab ich seit WoW-Release diesbezüglich,  MC und BWL....da dachte ich mir in OG immer wenn ich jemand sah mit T1 oder T2 - Respekt vor den Leistungen dieses Spielers.


Nujo - Kurz gesagt - So wies jetzt ist, passts , bloss eines könnte anders geregelt werden - easyTsetfarming per marken.

Aber darüber gibts eh schon Millionen Posts hier ;-)

Also - Baba euer Video


----------



## Deis (29. Juli 2010)

Hypothetisch:
Jop, finde ich weil ... siehe alle bisher genannten gruende + wenn Du nicht raiden gehst brauchst Du auch kein High End EQ. Wofuer auch? Zum posen? Dafuer siehts net stylisch genug aus, gibt andere Spiele wo die Ruestung wesentlich liebevoller durchdacht ausschaut. Gehst Du doch raiden wieso dann schon vorher das ganze gute Zeugs haben, damit Du es nicht mehr erarbeiten musst? Wieso gehst Du dann raiden? Wegen des Contents an sich? Glaub ich Dir nicht.

Faktisch:
Ist mir Stuhlprobenegal


----------



## AerionD (29. Juli 2010)

Grundsätzlich finde ich es auch nicht gut dass Raids in WoW immer automatisch die höhste Stufe des PvE sind,
aber guck dir die Community doch mal an, es wird zwar immer behauptet das WoW zu einfach wäre,
aber jetzt wo angekündigt ist dass es mit Cata Änderungen in Manamechanik und Aggroaufbau gibt so dass
man jetzt wieder tatsächlich nachdenken muss fangen schon wieder die ersten an rumzuheulen.
Wenn nun durch Epic- Quests und 5er Instanzen die Leistung des einzelnen nicht mehr durch 24 andere Leute
aufgefangen werden könnte, würden die ganzen "Progamer"-Tränentiere merken wie wenig sie eigentlich können und
das Rumgeheule wäre das einzige was epische Formen annimmt.


----------



## Dreidan (29. Juli 2010)

Das "Argument" Meister der Lehren wäre anspruchsvoll gilt nicht. Wo ist es denn bitte anspruchsvoll auf Stufe 80 mit T10 Equip und epicmount alle Classic Gebiete durchzuquesten? Jedes Monster bis Stufe 50 ein ONEHIT, Danach maximal TWOHIT. Meister der Lehren ist zeitaufwändig aber alles andere als anspruchsvoll. Warum sollte man Leute dafür entlohnen, dass sie bis auf Zeit nichts investieren?


----------



## RedShirt (29. Juli 2010)

Bringen wir es auf einen Punkt:


Meister der Lehren hat viele viele viele Quests abgeschlossen.

Meister der Lehren möchte einen besseren Itemstand als andere, die nur gelevelt haben um hochzukommen.

Stand ca. als wenn er aktiv schon geraidet hätte.

--> nein

Warum? Er hat schon den Titel. Das ist seine Belohnung aus dem Questen.
Der Level-Spieler hat das nicht.
Der Meister hat viel Ruf bei den Fraktionen.
Der Level-Spieler hat das nicht.

Hat er sich ja verdient.


----------



## SohnDesRaben (29. Juli 2010)

Ich gehe noch einen Schritt weiter als der TE:

* Ich fordere Top-Gear direkt nach erreichen vom Max-Level! 
*Warum?? - Weil ich kann! || Darum!

[/ironie off]


Es ist ein Witz was manche Leute verlangen. Wieso wollen alle Leute Max-Gear? Bei solchen Forderungen hat das nichts mit Herausforderungen in der Zukunft zu tun, denen man sich stellen will, sondern die Leute wollen doch nur in den Hauptstädten rumstehen und posen.
Davon gibts eh schon zuviele... Leute die sich irgendwo durchschleifen lassen, ohne sich mal selbst was zu erarbeiten...

Ich begrüße die Wiedereinführung des alten Beutesystems... Epische Gegenstände nur in Schlachtzügen und in Heros "nur" noch blau. [Quelle (buffed)]
Auch wenn manche es nicht mehr lesen mögen, aber es war ein tolles Gefühl zu Vanilla-Zeiten blauen Items nachzujagen! 
Die Community war nicht so epic-geil und wollte alles in den Allerwertesten geschoben bekommen, es kam auf spielerische Klasse an, nicht auf Gearscore und Achievement und solches Gedöhns. 
Ich hoffe man schafft so wieder ein besseres Zusammenleben in der Community, denn was derzeit auf den Servern abgeht ist nicht mehr feierlich. Wurden früher 4k DPS für Obsidiansanktum 3D verlangt, sind es jetzt mindestens 8k DPS und die Leute scheitern dennoch....

Ich persönlich freue mich auf die vielen Änderungen mit Cataclysm! Von mir aus können auch alle, die seit Jahren bei jeder kleinsten Änderungen sagen was Blizzard sie alles kann, WoW den Rücken kehren und weiter Solitär spielen... Das ist seit zig Jahren konstant... Viel Spaß dabei!


----------



## Surfboy1995 (29. Juli 2010)

PVP FTW!^^
Durch pvp kann man auch das beste eq farmen


----------



## klosterbruder (29. Juli 2010)

ich bin immer wieder überrascht, wie unfähig die meisten benutzer dieses boards erscheinen, wenn es darum geht einen thread zu lesen, zu verstehen und den inhalt geistig weiterzuverarbeiten. vielleicht spricht es auch bände, dass es in den meisten beiträge von selbsternannten "erfolgreichen raidern" von rechtschreibfehlern nur so wimmelt, oder die netiquette völlig außer acht gelassen wird. das wirft ein schlechtes bild auf diese klientel.

der te spricht ja überhaupt nicht davon, dass er belohungen OHNE aufwand möchte. er spricht von questreihen, die man erst angehen kann, wenn man "meister der lehren" geworden ist (ein erfolg der den meisten wow-spielern, inkl. mir, eindeutig zuviel arbeit ist). jeder hat nunmal das bedürfnis seinen charakter weiter zu entwickeln, auch nicht-raider, und jeder sollte, in einem gewissen rahmen die möglichkeit dazu haben. immerhin gehen mit besserem equip auch die sachen leichter von der hand, die diese spieler gerne machen. traurig auch, dass so viele spieler glauben, raiden sei arbeit und müsse entlohnt werden, offensichtlich sind die meisten dieser spieler nicht mit dem konzept "arbeit" vertraut. ich raide, weil es mir spass macht und nicht, um mit besseren items belohnt zu werden (die sind nur willkommener abfall). ich würde auch raiden, wenn ich davon nicht einen so bedeutenden ausrüstungsvorteil gegenüber nicht-raidern hätte. aber gut, jeder mag sich seine bestätigung von anderer stelle holen. jetzt holt schon einer mit der skill-keule aus, einem der undurchdachtesten und lächerlichsten argumente in der wow-community, raiden hat nichts, aber überhaupt nichts mit dem sogenannten "skill" zu tun, das sehen wir woche um woche. raiden ist zeitaufwand, genau wie andere zielgerichtete beschäftigung im spiel zeitaufwand bedeutet und wieso sollte es also höherwertig behandelt werden?

jetzt aber zum te: die idee an sich ist okay, und zu einem gewissen maß würde ich dir tatsächlich zustimmen, aber mit der jeweils aktuellen bis-ausrüstung sollte das nun wirklich nicht möglich sein. das wäre auch nicht unbedingt einfach zu implementieren, da die quest schon zu beginn eines addons im spiel sein müssten, während sich der raid-content kontinuierlich weiterentwickelt. aber in zeiten in denen t9 und t10 nun wirklich extrem einfach zu haben sind, wäre es durchaus möglich diese items über elite-quest, gruppen-quests und 5er-hc-quests rauszugeben. meister der lehren aus voraussetzung, halte ich hingegen für humbug (sorry), denn niemand sollte sich gezwungen fühlen einen solchen erfolg wegen etwas anderem als der "reinen ehre" zu erringen (meiner meinung nach noch etwas stupider als das abfarmen von raids).

was wäre also sinnvoll?

- questreihen für nicht-so-aktuelle-t-sets (im augenblick t9, t10) oder vergleichbare items (dadurch evtl. auch für raider interessant)

- hochwertige rezepte auch für handwerker ohne raid-ambitionen erhältlich machen (random-drop in raid oder questreihe außerhalb des raids bzw. in den zugehörigen 5er-inis).

- mats für hochwertige rezepte auch für nicht nicht-raider erhältlich machen (z.b. 200 saronit => 1 urtümliches saronit oder über dailies)

woran wird es scheitern?

- großer entwicklungsaufwand für selten benutzte questreihen

- traditionelle raid-fixierung von wow


----------



## Klos1 (29. Juli 2010)

War-Rock schrieb:


> Was für naps hier wieder antworten unglaublich. Keiner will freeloot bei gammelquests wie es sie jetzt gibt.
> 
> Aber wenn ich zum beispiel an die Epische Questreihe der Priester denke. Der Stab war richtig gut und die quests waren sehr schwer. Oder auch wären allgemein Questreihen für besondere Trinkets denkbar, die langwierig sind und hohen Farmaufwand beeinhalten. So ein teil sollte man nicht mal eben nebenbei holen können.
> 
> ...



Endlich mal einer, der es begriffen hat. Wow lebt primär vom Sammeltrieb der Leute. Das Bedürfnis den Charakter ständig zu verbessern. Von daher kann ich auch nur immer lachen, wenn irgendwelche Schwachsinnsargumente kommen wie: "Für was brauchst du lila Equip, wenn du nicht raiden gehst?" Für garnichts! Aber gibt es nichts mehr zu verbessern für mich, dann ist auch das Spiel uninteressant. Würden alle Leute, die keine Zeit zum raiden haben, mit Wow aufhören, dann wäre es deutlich leerer auf den Servern. Was Blizz also schon mit den neuen 5er Instanzen, als auch mit den Marken eingeführt hat, ist eine Maßnahme, die Leute bei der Stange zu halten. Damit machen sie das Spiel nicht kaputt, sondern halten es am leben. Denn, wäre Wow noch immer so wie früher, dann wäre es nicht besser, sondern schlicht und ergreifend tot.

Und zum Thema Poser: Die größten Poser kommen nach wie vor aus den Reihen der Raider. War so, ist so und wird immer so bleiben. Nicht umsonst herrscht in den Foren ständiges Gejammer, man solle doch für Non-Raider wieder ausschließlich blaues Equip farmen können. Ginge es den meisten Raidern nur darum, stark genug für die nächste Herausforderung zu sein, dann würden sie sich nicht derart aufregen.

Also, ich finde die Idee nicht schlecht. Es würde das Spiel sinnvoll erweitern. Allerdings würde ich da sehr schwere Questreihen machen, die an vielen Stellen auch mit einer großen Gruppe bewältigt werden müssen. Also im Endeffekt dann auch ein Raid. Aber halt nicht ständig, sondern halt zum erfolgreichen Bestreiten bestimmter Questetappen. Da könnte man coole versteckte Bosse mit einflechten, die sich in Höhlen oder sonst was rumtreiben und erst nach erfolgreichen Abschließen bestimmter Etappen zugänglich sind. Coole Unterwasser-Bosse. Vielleicht auch Aufgaben als Rätsel gestalten, so das beteiligte Leute an verschiedenen Orten zeitlich irgendetwas machen müssen, um die nächste Stufe freizuschalten.

Im Prinzip also ne gute Idee, die das Spiel bereichern könnte, wenn man es denn ordentlich integriert. Aber du siehst ja, dass die Com in Wow nicht gerade für Neues offen ist.
Die kennen halt nichts anderes außer: Raiden, raiden, raiden und nochmal raiden. Und wenn dazwischen mal Zeit sein sollte, dann raidet man eben.


----------



## Sharynne (29. Juli 2010)

1. Ich finde es sollte schon für Nicht-Raider Gear geben, welches einen etwas höheren Stand hat als die paar Teile die man auf Item Level 200 in Nordend besorgen kann (Ruf Fraktion Epics und Crusader Items)

2. Frozen Halls bietet im Schnitt alles was man auf Level 80 braucht wenn man nicht raidet. Item Level 232 ist von der Stärke der Ausrüstung gut genug um sich im Content eines Nicht-Raiders zu behaupten.

3. Das momentan beste Gear droppt bei Arthas im 25er HM und in RS 25er HM. Das sind wahre Anstrengungen für die man entsprechend belohnt werden soll. Da darf man nicht erwarten dass man ausserhalb der Raids gleichwertiges Gear bekommen kann. Dafür geht in Azeroth zu wenig ab dass dies nötig wäre. Mit 232er Gear bekommt man alles in Azeroth schnell down.

4. Und 4. werde ich nun in künftigen Posts immer wieder gerne sagen: Flamer haben kleine Schw..... ^^

Danke für die AUfmerksamkeit^^


----------



## Zolthan (29. Juli 2010)

skyline930 schrieb:


> "Findet ihr es richtig, das ausschließlich in Raids das beste EQ droppt?"



JA


----------



## SohnDesRaben (29. Juli 2010)

klosterbruder schrieb:


> [...]
> der te spricht ja überhaupt nicht davon, dass er belohungen OHNE aufwand möchte. er spricht von questreihen, die man erst angehen kann, wenn man "meister der lehren" geworden ist (ein erfolg der den meisten wow-spielern, inkl. mir, eindeutig zuviel arbeit ist). jeder hat nunmal das bedürfnis seinen charakter weiter zu entwickeln, auch nicht-raider, und jeder sollte, in einem gewissen rahmen die möglichkeit dazu haben.[...]



Das Equip was in Heros droppt, reicht vollkommen aus um die Achievements dort zu machen oder um zu Questen. Mehr benötigt man doch nicht.
Mit meinen Twinks habe ich auch nicht annährend HighEnd-Gear. Ich raide mit einem Charakter und den Rest zocke ich aus purer Lust, weil mir die Klassen Freude bereiten und man auch andere Rollen in einer Gruppe spielen kann.

Blizzard führt mit Content-Updates auch regelmäßig neue Instanzen ein, somit hat jeder die Chance sich zu verbessern. Auch für "Casuals"/Wenigspieler/Nicht-Viel-Spieler werden immer wieder die Markenbelohungen aufgefrischt. Somit hat man doch die Chance an gleichwertiges Equip zu kommen und auch damit einen Schlachtzug zu bestreiten.
Das Problem liegt einzig und allein in der Community... Hier werden GS und Achievements verlangt, ohne das man weiß, was der einzelne Spieler drauf hat. Die Persönlichkeit rückt in den Hintergrund und das ist sehr schade.
Falls bei uns im 10er mal jemand der Stammbesetzung fehlt, dann wird Ersatz gesucht... Wir schauen dabei nicht auf Achievements oder GS.
Hatten zuletzt einen Magier dabei, der weit unter unserem Equip lag. Er beherrschte seine Klasse und wir haben sogar so einige Hardmodes geschafft... Die Kämpfe dauerten eventuell etwas länger, aber das ist kein Problem. Ihm hat der Abend auch Spaß gemacht und er meinte im TS sogar, dass er sehr selten eine so gute Stimmung in einem Raid miterleben durfte, trotzdessen, dass er kein Highend-Gear hatte.

Es ist ein Spiel und es soll jedem Spaß machen. Jeder muss selbst wissen wieviel Zeit und Mühe er investiert.
Ich möchte den Content, wenn möglich komplett sehen, und gehe deshalb raiden. Was an Items nebenher abfällt ist ein netter "Nebenverdienst" für die Bemühungen, wichtig ist aber mit Freunden Spaß zu haben und eine gute Zeit zu verbringen, auch wenn mal was nicht auf Anhieb klappt.


----------



## Spaceflyer (29. Juli 2010)

die besten items sollten nur für raider sein oder halt im pvp, wo man was leisten muss. grundsätzlich ist deine idee ja ok, dass man bei quests evtl. bessere kleidung nimmt. aber dein beispiel mit 245ger items ist weit utopisch. denn schauen wir uns mal an, wann diese quests im normalfall entstehen. richtig. mit der veröffentlichung eines addons. die questitems sollen dich auf instanzen und heros vorbereiten, wo man sich dann das equip verdient für die raids. und nehmen wir wotlk als ausgangspunkt. wofür hat man sich denn da ausgerüstet am anfang. richtig. für naxx, obsi und auge der ewigkeit. in diesen raids fallen im 10ner alle sammt 200er items. jetzt sind wir bei icc und rubinensanktum angekommen. maximaler itemwert im mom 288. willst du wirklich, dass blizz jedesmal, wenn ein neuer raid rauskommt die kompletten quests mit items überarbeitet? der aufwand, der dahintersteht. steht in keinem verhältniss. und einige zusatzquests werden mit fast jedem patch eingeführt, wo auch nen neuer raid kommt. damals in classic hat sich auch keiner beschwert. es war so und gut war. man musste sein equip erarbeiten. heute wird einem das equip hinter geworfen. damals musste man sich mühsam ne gruppe suchen und hinfliegen. das hat unterumständen mit instanzbesuch schonmal seine 2 stunden verbraucht. heute dungeonfinder an, 15 min warten und dann im normalfall ist man nach einer 30 min wieder draußen. und jetzt sag mir nicht, dass blizz das nicht vereinfacht hat. 

fazit: denk einfach mal drüber nach, wann die quests entstanden sind und schau auch mal über den tellerrand. es gibt quests mit sehr guten items.


----------



## Autumna (29. Juli 2010)

Drop-Dead schrieb:


> ja ! das equip, dass man durch pdc , ss , grube und hdr bekommt ist meiner meinung nach schon viel zu gut !



sehe ich auch so. und wenn man eh nur questet und nicht raiden will, wozu braucht man dann überhaupt besseres equip?! das verstehe ich nicht so ganz.


----------



## Sêpiroth von Kargath (29. Juli 2010)

Sicher die beste Ausrüstung muss weiterhin in Raids droppen aber man sieht hier auch das sich viele nur die überschrift durch lesen. Ich finde auch das es gerecht währe wenn man für Meister höhere Quest items geben würde als für solche leute die nur bis zum max level questen und dann wenn überhaupt nur noch dailys machen. Es währe ok solange es weiterhn so ist das ein deutlicher unterschied zwischen raid equip und quest equip besteht die idee das man beim quest equip dann eher solche bonis wie erhöhte lebensregeneration und so bekommt das währe auch klasse. ansonnsten kann ich mich nur 185 und 186 anschliesen sie bringen es genau auf den punkt. <br>


----------



## Derulu (29. Juli 2010)

revilo84 schrieb:


> Also als erstes, die 3 ersten Antworten sidn fürn Arsch!
> Ich persönlich finde deinen Vorschlag wirklich sehr gut, denn wer nahezu alle quests gelöst hat, sollte meiner meinung nach top equip bekommen, allerdings sollte es wie du auch schon sagst etwas "schlechter" sein als das EQ aus Rads!
> 
> Auch das sich nachdem erledigen aller Quests eine heroic Questreihe freischaltet, ich glaube so ähnlich meinst du es, würde ich sehr begrüßen, ich persönlich hab nämlich die Nase voll von raids und zock nur noch solo mässig pvp queste oder besuche mit kollegen allte bc innis.
> ...



Hm...also wer die "schweren" Quests im 80er Bereich erledigt BEKOMMT auch ähnlich gutes Equip wie in Raids...ähnlich gut wie das Equip in Naxxramas, den Einstiegsraid (ja es gibt blaues Questbelohnungszeug mit 200er Itemlvl..im 10er Naxxramas droppen 200er Teile...sind halt lila)...mit jedem Patch entwickeln sich die Rais weiter - das was der TE grundsätzlich fordert ist schon im Spiel implementiert (und dass für jeden neuen Content die Questbelohnungen gepatcht werden, ist dann auch nicht gerecht), wie einige Vorposter schon anmerkten ist das Prinzip des Spiels wie folgt aufgebaut

Veröffentlichung: Questitems mit denen man heroische Dungeons/Raid 1 bestreiten kann
Patch 1: mit dem Equip von Raid 1 kann man Raid 2 bestreiten
usw. 

Dass der TE das Questequip nicht mit Naxxramas sondern mit PDK/ICC vergleicht ist leider sein eigener Fehler bzw. einer von Blizzard, die es möglich gemacht haben innerhalb von 1-3 Tagen auf 80 zu kommen und sich soweit zu equippen um in den aktuellen Endcontent zu kommen. Einerseits ein Vorteil und logisch, ich würde auch gern haben, dass jedem der mein Spiel spielt sieht was ich alles schönes neues gemacht habe andererseits ist es dann halt leider so, dass sich "Quester" leid sehen, wenn das Equip soviel schwächer ist...würde die angedachte Reihenfolge wie angedacht eingehalten werden können, gäbe es das Problem nicht (und die ganze vorher gemachte Arbeit würde auch von allen gesehen, nicht nur die eben grade Aktuelle)

Aber wie gesagt, der TE hat zwar einiges angedacht aber nicht alles bedacht...


----------



## Sciloi (29. Juli 2010)

Warum nicht?

Gab ja früher auch ein paar nette Epics, die man durch Questsreihen bekommen konnte.

Sag dazu nur D0.5 Questreihe mit der man sich sein Dungenset aufwerten konnte.
Finde die war zu damaligen Zeiten sehr anspruchsvoll, und als 80 braucht man immerhin nach wie vor einige Wochen bis mann alles erledigt hat.

Wäre ein Befürworter solch Epischer Questreihen auch mit dementsprechender Belohnung, das Itemlevel der Gegenstände sollte halt bisschen über Heroic Inis liegen.

Schönen Tag wünsch ich euch noch


----------



## Derulu (29. Juli 2010)

Sciloi schrieb:


> Warum nicht?
> 
> Gab ja früher auch ein paar nette Epics, die man durch Questsreihen bekommen konnte.
> 
> ...



Ja...das Equip war so gut, dass man damit die Einstiegsraids bestreiten konnte...ABER:genau das ist im Moment auch implementiert (zu T0.5 Zeiten musste man eben die Raidreihenfolge einhalten, was man heute nicht mehr machen muss, darum denken alle das Questequip wäre so schlecht)


----------



## Kabooom254 (29. Juli 2010)

Kurz und knackig :

JA

WoW ist eine MMORPG ( oder so ähnlich ) eins dieser Ms steht für Multiplayer ( ! ) würde man sein equipt über quests bekommen auch wenn es 5 man Quests sind dann könnte man das ganze Spiel in die Tonne treten, weil es einfach nicht zum Konzept passen würde.
Und wenn die Quests für einen Schlachtzug sind kannste auch Riaden gehen....


----------



## Deis (29. Juli 2010)

Was sagte meine Freundin gestern noch zum mir ... "Frueher bist Du einfach mal spontan vorbei gekommen wenn Du eher Feierabend hattest".
Tjaja, die Zeiten aendern sich.


----------



## T!ffy (29. Juli 2010)

*  Findet ihr es richtig, das ausschließlich in Raids das beste EQ droppt?*

Aber sowas von JA!!!

genau wegen solchen MIMIMIS wie du es bist wird WOW immer leichter....
genau du bist einer von der sorte der nicht weis was sein char kann wie man ihn spielt
machst da ein paar erfolge die so gut wie jeder schon hat und willst das beste EQ....

dazu fällt mir echt nichts mehr ein....

halt doch da ist was^^

http://www.youtube.com/profil...p;feature=iv#p/u/5/VnT7pT6zCcA


----------



## Erwin (Clan of the Evil Sun) (29. Juli 2010)

Findet ihr es richtig, das ausschließlich in Raids das beste EQ droppt? 

Ja , finde ich.
Und jetzt?


----------



## Plattenbau (29. Juli 2010)

Ich weiss das ich Viele überfordern werde damit aber:
Ist schon witzig wie festgefahren die Antworten sind. 
Die Gebetsmühlen der Vergangenheit haben Ihre Wirkung nicht verfehlt. Hat man ja auch oft genug gelesen und gesacht bekommen...
RAID muss DAS non Plus Ultra sein an Herausforderung und Equip, die Krönung des Games sozusagen, sagen se zumindest Alle.
So wie es derzeit designed ist mag das sein. 
Könnte man ja auch anders designen, oooochhh... echt?
Rattenschwere Inis, Quests wie mit dem alten Hunterlein, wo man alles rauskitzeln muss im Solo... 
Näääh, ne, wollen wir doch alle in der Illusion weiterleben das es nur ums Raiden gehen muss... 
Wie war das Wort? Engstirnig? Unflexibel? Konservativ? Phantasielos? Kennt man sonst nur von Lobbyisten oder wie das Zeuch heisst^^ 
Dachte immer der Weg ist das Ziel^^ Muss Weg mit Raid verwechselt haben, kopfschüttel... 
Ach so, ein MMOG!!! Deshalb muss Raid das höchste sein, nachschlag kein Gesetz der Welt find wo das steht, nanu? 

Nicht aufregen, freimachen...


----------



## Derulu (29. Juli 2010)

Plattenbau schrieb:


> Ich weiss das ich Viele überfordern werde damit aber:
> Ist schon witzig wie festgefahren die Antworten sind.
> Die Gebetsmühlen der Vergangenheit haben Ihre Wirkung nicht verfehlt. Hat man ja auch oft genug gelesen und gesacht bekommen...
> RAID muss DAS non Plus Ultra sein an Herausforderung und Equip, die Krönung des Games sozusagen, sagen se zumindest Alle.
> ...



Moment mal...der TE hat doch gefordert, dass er ähnlich gutes Equip durch Quests bekommt wie in den Raids und ich wiederhole mich gerne ein 2. Mal - das ist bereits so (Eiskronequests für mehr als einen Spieler droppen 200er Itemlvl-Naxx 10er auch keine anderen nur in einer anderen Farbe)...dass es wieder epischere Questreihen geben sollte, bestreitet doch kein Mensch (die Eiskronequests sind halt nicht gerade episch)


----------



## Ehnoah (29. Juli 2010)

Dachte eigentlich in WoW geht es um Raiden/PvP nicht ums questen? oO Blizzard hat es so gewollt das man beim questen möglichst alle qs schon mit nimmt. ( Hat damals auch gut geklappt ) nur das Mimi der Leute hat das zum scheitern gebracht, da alle Instant 60 sein wollen etc pp. 

In Cataclysm wird es so sein das man ALLE Quests ( Bis auf 1 Gebiet? ) glaube mit nimmt von daher ist sowas wie meister der Lehren rotz. Es geht nunmal um Raiden/PvP und nicht um "fast euch an die Hände und habt euch lieb"


----------



## Chrisjee (29. Juli 2010)

> Geschrieben vor 18 Minuten
> 
> Ich weiss das ich Viele überfordern werde damit aber:
> Ist schon witzig wie festgefahren die Antworten sind.
> ...


Einer der es verstanden hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> genau wegen solchen MIMIMIS wie du es bist wird WOW immer leichter....


Genau wegen solchen Leuten wie du es bist wird WoW immer einseitiger und einfacher.
Solche Leute wie du sagen doch das zu Classic alles besser war?
Da gabs doch auch solche Quests oder nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bighorn (29. Juli 2010)

War-Rock schrieb:


> Was für naps hier wieder antworten unglaublich. Keiner will freeloot bei gammelquests wie es sie jetzt gibt.
> 
> Aber wenn ich zum beispiel an die Epische Questreihe der Priester denke. Der Stab war richtig gut und die quests waren sehr schwer. Oder auch wären allgemein Questreihen für besondere Trinkets denkbar, die langwierig sind und hohen Farmaufwand beeinhalten. So ein teil sollte man nicht mal eben nebenbei holen können.



Die Quest, ebenso die des Jägers war aber nur möglich wenn man in einem Raid unterwegs war.


Heute bekommt jeder gutes Equip hinterher geworfen. Entweder man holt es sich durch Marken, geht nach AK10/25 oder läßt es sich herstellen. 
Wer nicht raidet und die Zeit zum questen nutzt kann sich sein Equip im AH vervollständigen.

Wer ohne zu raiden mit 264er Euip nicht zufrieden ist, dem kann man nicht mehr helfen.


----------



## techno91 (29. Juli 2010)

Raids haben die höchste Schwierigkeit und den höchsten Aufwand, deshalb is es auch richtig dass es da auch die hochwertigste Beute gibt.


----------



## Muuhkuhh (29. Juli 2010)

wenn du questest brauchst du kein raid equipp.
also reicht 200crap völlig aus
ansonsten lass dir zeug herstellen, oder kaufs über marken. is ja nicht so das man dadurch kein gutes eq bekommt .....


----------



## zkral (29. Juli 2010)

Ja. Und das sogar mit Begründung:

Equip ist kein Selbstzweck, sondern soll den Raidern ermöglichen, den nächstschwierigeren Content zu bestreiten. Die erhältliche Ausrüstung ist in der Regel darauf abgestimmt, die benötigten Fähigkeiten deines Chars im nächsten Raid optimal zu unterstützen.

Beim Questen hingegen folgst du einer Geschichte, die in langen Kapiteln erzählt wird. Die Geschichte selbst ist dann im Mittelpunkt, nicht die 200 Mobs, 80 Blümchen und 10 Kiesel, die du dafür abgeben musst. Die sollen dir das Gefühl geben, Teil der Erzählung zu sein. Und dafür braucht man eben Zeit zum Lesen, und kein Equip. Und es gibt sehr schöne Geschichten in WOW und vieeeele Schmunzel-Gelegenheiten, die einem Raider entgehen. Es ist eine andere Art des Spielens, und ich fände es nicht sehr schön, wenn ich mir für Quests Gedanken machen müsste, welche Ausrüstung ich trage.

Ich erinnere an Edward the Odd, den Stoffi-Pala..sowas geht nur beim Questen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Und sollte man dann irgendwann doch Lust haben, etwas anderes zu spielen, dann gibt es gute Einsteigersets für PvE und PvP für Marken.


----------



## Vedhoc (29. Juli 2010)

schon..^^


----------



## Eloquia (29. Juli 2010)

Wer WoW spielt und nicht raidet, hat das Spiel verfehlt.

WoW ist sehr stark auf Raiden ausgelegt und dafür gibt es das Spiel!
Questen ist dafür da, um die Maximal Stufe zu erreichen, für das Equip und den meisten Spielspaß sorgen Raiden und teilweise auch PvP!

Recht geben muss ich Dir insoweit, dass irgendwann die Luft rausgeht; das hat aber nicht mit dem Thema zu tun.

So wie es in Classic war, war es am besten, obwohl BC auch immer etwas zu bieten hatte...

Ich finde, dass es in Wotlok an Flair fehlt:
War man 80ig und hatte schon Illidan gekillt, gab es später noch ein RIESEN Patch!
Kil Jaedan stand an und um dem gerecht zu werden, musste man oft die Daily Quests machen (auf der Insel von Quel Danas). Dadurch kam man an Ruf und dadurch an Rezepte und so wiederrum an noch besseres Equip.

Meine Bitte an Cata:
Gutes Equip soll schwerer zu erlangen sein, und wenn man einen Raid denn irgendwann (nicht so schnell wie in Wotlok) gemeistert hat, dann soll ein neuer Patch kommen, der ein Raid mit Flair und einem extrem höhren Schwierigkeitsgrad hat, sodass man erst Ruf farmen muss durch Quests oder Innis, um dem gerecht zu werden.
In Wotlok gibt es ein ähnliches Prinzip, dass sich aber verloren hat, da die Geschichte fehlt, und man gar nicht weiß, wo man was machen muss bzw. es schnell durch hat und fertig ist und nur noch die Raids "abraidet" als sich darauf vorzubereiten und vllt die ersten 2 Bosse zu schaffen!


----------



## Helgesen (29. Juli 2010)

Ja


----------



## hardrain86 (29. Juli 2010)

ähhhmm nach deiner meinung zu urteilen müßte man teorethisch auch noch eine neue skillung für die leute machne die lieber questen...
davon mal abgesehn das man unzählige neue questreihen machne müßte damit die questler auch befriedigt sind.
dann müßte man stats und tems wiederum neue machen und für diese leute abstimmen irgendwann sind auhc die questreihen vorbei was warscheinlich
nicht lange dauern würde ...und dann? dann fängts von vorne an neue quests pls usw.....
man kann nicht einfach "nur" für questler neue quests machen oder items zudem haben die questler schon einiges bekommen für ihre anstrengung genauso wie
die die gerne haustiere sammeln odre die die gerne raids jeder bekommt für siene erfolge titel,erfolge oder sonstiges!

also man muß shcon genau überlegen was für arbeit hinter solchen anfragen stecken könnte und wies im moment genau aussieht^^

also für meinen teil ja es ist fair das raider besseres equip bekommen^^


----------



## hardrain86 (29. Juli 2010)

@ Eloquia 
ich muß dir da auch recht geben.
aber in cata ist es ja jetzt so das man nicht mehr alle id´s der schlachtzüge nutzen kann somit bekommt man nicht so schnell besseres equip oder marken oder ruf usw...
aber es dauert ungemein bis man besseres equip bekommt da man evtl seine id versaut mit nicht so gutem raid und die andere id ist dann sowieso nicht nutzbar.

aber alles in allem erstmal 85 werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (29. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Dachte eigentlich in WoW geht es um Raiden/PvP nicht ums questen? oO Blizzard hat es so gewollt das man beim questen möglichst alle qs schon mit nimmt. ( Hat damals auch gut geklappt ) nur das Mimi der Leute hat das zum scheitern gebracht, da alle Instant 60 sein wollen etc pp.
> 
> In Cataclysm wird es so sein das man ALLE Quests ( Bis auf 1 Gebiet? ) glaube mit nimmt von daher ist sowas wie meister der Lehren rotz. Es geht nunmal um Raiden/PvP und nicht um "fast euch an die Hände und habt euch lieb"



naja wow is nen mmorpg da geht es net nur um pew pew pvp und inis da gehts auch schon um die geschichte die sich um deinen char aufbaut und dazu gehört für mich aufjeden auch das qsten :-D


----------



## Brillenputztuch (29. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Klar, warum nicht beim Leveln schon das beste Equip bei Quests bekommen?



Wozu sollte man beim Questen das "beste" Equip bekommen? Was sollte das für einen Sinn machen?
Damit man die Dailys vll. noch schneller abgrasen kann, oder damit sich noch mehr Leute in OG aufs Bankdach oder
IF Brücke stellen...

Das Equip sollte immer zu dem passen was man macht...

PvP --> Arena Zeugs.
Questen --> Marken Equip und nen paar Items aus der Weekly und zufälligen Schlachtzügen.
PvE --> Schlachtzugitems die einem den Schlachtzug erleichtern.

Die Lila-Pixel-Flut muss endlich aufhören PUNKT!


----------



## Fedaykin (29. Juli 2010)

Ich finde hier wird gerade der völlig falsche Ansatz gefahren, was aber wiederum ein Beispiel für die durch WotLK versaute Spielergemeinschaft ist.

Epics, Epics, Epics, Epics wohin man schaut.

Damit wird in Cataclysm schluß sein. Die epischen Gegenständen werden ab sofort nur in Raid Instanzen droppen. Aus Ende fertig. Die bedeutet, dass der Schwierigkeitsgrad an sich angehoben wird und wir endlich wieder einen Zustand wie zu classic oder BC Zeiten haben.

Epische Gegenstände sollen etwas besonderes und teilweise auch einmaliges (nicht wörtlich nehmen) sein. Ein Dungeon-Set in blau? Genial. Epische Gegenstände nur über Raids? Genial. Keine Embleme mehr die man einfach mal eben so abfarmt? Genial.

Von daher sehe ich an deinem Vorschlag einfach den völlig falschen Ansatz. Anstatt, dass nun auch jemand der "lediglich" (dies soll nicht abwertend klingen) questet und sich den Meister der Lehren erarbeitet hat auf dem gleichen Niveau spielt wie ein 24/7 Raidteilnehmer sollten epische Gegenstände wieder zu etwas besonderem werden. Etwas was man sich in den großen Schlachtzügen mühsam erarbeiten muss.

Und das sage ich nicht, weil ich ein 25/7 Raidteilnehmer oder über-pro bin. Nein, das sage ich, weil ich WoW seit classic spiele und das Konzept der "besonderen" Gegenstände teile und auch schätzen gelernt habe. Es war bzw. ist völlig normal sich erst ein so genanntes Dungeon Set zu erarbeiten und dann langsam aber sicher für die anstehenden Raidherausforderungen vorbeitet zu werden.

Hört auf immer nach den großen Epics zu schreien.

Ich freue mich bereits auf Cataclysm und den Aufschrei der Community die sich leider viel zu sehr an den bereits vollzogenen Itemverfall gewöhnt hat.


----------



## Derulu (29. Juli 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Damit wird in Cataclysm schluß sein. Die epischen Gegenständen werden ab sofort nur in Raid Instanzen droppen. Aus Ende fertig. Die bedeutet, dass der Schwierigkeitsgrad an sich angehoben wird und wir endlich wieder einen Zustand wie zu classic oder BC Zeiten haben.



DAS ist falsch..auch für Hero-Inis wird man Punkte bekommen und für diese Punkte bekommt man ebenso Epics, zwar nicht die Besten aber immerhin die jeweils Zweitbesten des Spiels...aber nur aus Raids ist einfach falsch


----------



## Phobius (29. Juli 2010)

Richtig ... Mir wäre es ein wenig anderst lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber das kann ich jetzt schwer in Worte fassen.

Berechtigt ... Definitiv. Ok, die Raids von heute sind auch nur noch bedingt ein Schatten ihrer selbst. Aber PvE-Raid Content ist, neben der Arena, wohl das Gebiet wo man sich am besten mit der Klasse / seinem Charakter / anderen Charakteren auskennen muss.

Ich bin zwar alles andere wie ein Fan der Arena, aber dort finde ich es noch wichtiger da man hier individueller reagieren muss.

Ergo finde ich den aktuellen Stand in Ordnung.


----------



## Louvre1987 (29. Juli 2010)

Nein, finde ich nicht richtig.

Besser gesagt finde ich es zu allgemein, auf normalen Servern finde ich es in Ordnung.

Aber z.b auf einem RP Server würde ich es gerne auch anders sehen. 

Da sollte es, das eq auch durch Quests geben ( evtl sogar fast nur durch Quests ) allerdings keine 0815 Quests.
Gruppen Quests wären eine eine möglichkeit, und sehr lange Questreihen. ( Und nicht solche Töte 15 davon bring mir 20 davon .. )

Viele schreiben hier es wäre ein MMO und es kommt aufs Raiden/PvP an.

Es ist aber wohl gemerkt ein MMORPG , und da drauf sollte sich das Spiel auch aufbauen.
Zumindest auf einem RP Server. 


Für Normale Server finde ich es so wie es ist in Ordnung ( Wenn nicht sogar schon zu einfach )

Auf einen PvP Server würde ich das ganze noch einmal anders aufbauen, da sollte es eq auch nur durchs PvP geben.


Also kurz gesagt:


PvE = Raid
PvE RP = Quests 

PvP = Durch PvP
PvP RP = Quests/PvP


mfg


----------



## Arthas1993 (29. Juli 2010)

> Auf einen PvP Server würde ich das ganze noch einmal anders aufbauen, da sollte es eq auch nur durchs PvP geben.



der große unterschied zwischen den realms ist doch nur das nicht überall PvP gefleckt wirst^^
und wohlgemerkt die besten raid gilden befinden sich teilweiße auf PvP servern

und so wie du das geschrieben hast :


> PvE = Raid
> PvE RP = Quests
> 
> PvP = Durch PvP
> PvP RP = Quests/PvP



ist zwar recht gut zusammengehalten aber blizz will das halt so machen das auch auf PvE RP realms geraidet wird damit man mehr leute fürs spieln gewinnt


----------



## bloodstained (29. Juli 2010)

Phobius schrieb:


> [...]
> Ergo finde ich den aktuellen Stand in Ordnung.



Ist mir irgendwie unbegreiflich...kaum ein Content war und ist in WoW so langweilig und eintönig wie der momentane. 
Spielen wir das selbe Spiel? Wie kann man denn überhaupt garkeine Ansprüche haben und mit sich mit jedem "Müll" den man geboten bekommt zufrieden geben?


----------



## tuerlich (29. Juli 2010)

wofür braucht man gutes equip, wenn man eh nicht raided? zum prollen, oder was? für mich ist equipment nur mittel zum zweck. und der zweck ist, in raids möglichst viele schwere bosse zu legen. zum kräutersammeln braucht man nicht unbedingt nen ilvl durchschnitt von 265, oder? und questen kann man auch nackt.


----------



## Famenio (29. Juli 2010)

Eins habe ich aber immernoch nicht verstanden.
Wozu brauch ein reiner Quester hohes Equip?

Wenn ich mich an meine Anfangszeit zurück erinnere, da habe ich auch nur gequestet mit meinem Paladin.Vergelter, weil sowas wie Raids kannte ich nicht wirklich. Also erstmal Quests machen bis zum Umfallen, weil gibt ja Geld und Erfahrung.
Irgendwann kam ich dann nach Eiskrone, wo es ja mehr als genug Gruppenquests gibt. Aber da ich neu war, und nicht wirklich jemanden kannte, hab ich mich alleine daran gewagt. Klar bin ich gewiped aber ich hab mich immer wieder aufgerappelt und bin wieder hin und hab es wieder versucht, bis der lag. Dafür gab es dann bessere Items als Belohnung. Bloß wenn man eiskrone durch hat, dann hat man auch mitunter das beste Questequip, mit dem man dann in alle anderen Gebiete ganz einfach questen kann.

Jetzt werden welche sagen ... Kannst du nicht lesen, es geht um Quests nach Meister der Lehren...

Wenn man mal überlegt, wie groß der Teil ist, der wirklich "Meister der Lehren" macht, denke ich mir einfach, dass Blizzard genug andere Probleme mittlerweile mit der ganzen Community und Cata hat, als das die jetzt für einen kleinen Teil der Community extra noch einen Teil nach Meister der Lehren einfügt.

Das Wäre genauso, wie wenn einige Gilden ICC komplett auf Hero durch haben und dann einen neuen Content verlangen, nur für die, die auch wirklich alles in ICC auf hero 10/25-er down haben. alle anderen dürfen nicht in den Countent.


----------



## ProCasual (29. Juli 2010)

Irgendwie vergessen Viele, dass WOW ein Spiel ist!

NIEMAND "arbeitet" hier für sein GOLD oder sein EQUIP. Wir ALLE spielen, und was noch wichtiger ist WIR ALLE zahlen jeden Monat unseren gleichen Beitrag dafür. 

Deshalb sollte man auch mal die eigentliche Intension der Anfangfrage richtig verstehen. Egal ob PVE-ler, PVP-ler, Quester, Farmer oder oder oder .... wenn man genau hinsieht und ein wenig das GANZE sieht, dann wird man auch schnell bemerken, dass keiner ohne den anderen spielen kann. Es würde nicht funktionieren; genau wie in der "eigenen Gilde"!

Deshalb bin ich auch der Meinung, dass man JEDEM seinen gespielten "Endcontent" liefern und bieten muss und soll. Oder will mir einer sagen, dass er stundenlang raiden würde, wenn nix hintendran zum Posen rauskäme!?!? Ist ja auch gut so, denn wir alle spielen deshalb ja auch!

Nur die Quester, Farmer und Berufeskiller; die AH-Zocker, und und und .... die liefern nicht nur das "Material" sondern halten mit ihrer Spielart ja auch erst das "Leben" in WOW aufrecht, auch für Raider!

Und! Wenn es so wäre, wie viele sagten, dann wäre es ja auch kein Problem. Denn auch die highest Epics könnte und kann man so gestalten, dass man sehen kann woher sie sind. Ist ja heute schon so, .... jeder von uns weiss, wenn er ein Teil sieht, woher es ist, und was der Träger dafür machen musste und woher er es hatte. Insofern wüsste dann auch jeder ob Xy sein Teil aus dem HighEnd Endcontent hat, oder ob er sein Imba-Teil woanders her hat.

Aber ob nun so oder so ... mich würde es als Raider NULL stören, ob der Casual mit demselben ILevel rumrennt wie ich, wenn er sich auf seine Art und Weise verdient hat!

Was mich vielleicht stören würde, wäre einzig und allein, wenn jemand ein absolut gleiches Teil wie ich hat, .... aber nichts dafür gemacht hat!!!

Und als Gedankengang zum Schluss will ich nur mal anregen, darüber nachzudenken, dass WOW nicht nur aus Raids besteht ... und dass Raids einen doch schon geringen Anteil am GANZEN SPIEL haben.

Leben und Leben lassen ... oder zumindest wiederbeleben ;-)


----------



## wolfracht (29. Juli 2010)

*Findet ihr es richtig, das ausschließlich in Raids das beste EQ droppt?*
Ja.


----------



## Whiterider (29. Juli 2010)

Ich bin auch der Meinung dass man auch auf andern Wegen wie z.b. Questen zu Top ausrüstung kommen sollte. Einen guten Ansatz fine ich hatte Blizard zu Clasic zeiten gemacht mit dem T0,5.

Für Cata fänd ich es gut wenn es wie folgend gemacht Würde. Wenn man max. Level erreicht hat kann man in den Fraktionshauptstäden eine Questreihe annnehmen mit welcher man dann Ausrüstung erquesten kann, die zwischen den Raid und Hero teilen liegt. Pro Teil solte ein Zeitaufwand von ca 5-10h liegen damit man auch wirklich was investieren muss und nicht nur alles nachgeschmissen bekommt. Die Quests sollten sich In der Welt und in den 5 mann Instanzen befinden. Einige quests sollten aleine machbar sein andere zu zweit und dan noch n par wo halt ne 5er Gruppe gebraucht wird. Jedes mal wenn dann eine neue Raidinstanz kommt sollte dann auch wieder ne neue Questreihe komen mit welcher man dann seine Ausrustung auf ein Level zwischen den beiden neusten T Sets bringt. Mit solch einer Taktik könten dann Quester auch mal in nen Raid aushelfen gehen wenn es sein muss und sie könten auch eine Epische Storry spielen die das Spielen auf Max Level wider interesanter und abwechslungsreicher macht. Denn ehrlich gesagt mit den ganzen Patches und so kommt ja vorwigend nur neues für die Raider.

Ich selbst Habe lange zeit viel geraidet, aber ich will mich nichtmehr mehrere Tage in der Woche verpflichten anwesend zu sein und Random Raids. Naja ich glaube das weiss jeder wie es im Moment leuft suchen noch xxxx machen 6/12 und wenn man dann etwas Glück hat macht man in der zeit wo 12/12 möglich wäre gerade mal 4/12 wenn sich die Gruppe vorher nicht auflöst. So ne questreihe wäre genau das richtige um ne Alternative zu haben aber doch noch alle Möglichkeiten offen fals man doch lust auf s Raiden bekommt oder mal aushilft der Gruppe zuliebe.

MFG


----------



## Nikoho (29. Juli 2010)

Wieso beschwerst du dich? T9 wird einem hinterher geworfen und von nichts kommt nichts...Seid doch froh das ihr mit Twinks sofort super starten könnt...
5 Mann Inzen die solches Equib droppen mit denen man Super ausgerüstet ist gab es noch nie, ihr könnt so einfach 2 T sets überspringen.
Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich das es Sinnvoll ist highend Sachen über 1 Mann Quests zu bekommen und außerdem sind Raids verdammt wichtig für die Lore.
Davon abgesehen das man darauf hin spielt UM ZU RAIDEN/PVP.


----------



## Schanni (29. Juli 2010)

Zu deiner Frage würde ich grundsätzlich sagen ja!
Aber was zu mir. ich Spiel in einer Gilde, jedoch durch mein RL kann ich nicht mit der Gilde Raiden, weiterhin glaub ich auch nicht das ich im Raid brauchbar bin.
Ich kenne mich meine Spielweise, meine Geschwindigkeit und das möchte ich keinen antun.
Ja ich spiele das spiel gerne, ja ich bin gerne in meiner Gilde und selbst wenn ich Raids laufen wollen würde käme ein Wechsel nie in Frage.
Denn das lesen des Gildenchan ist jeden Abend eine reine Freude.
Aber es gibt Spieler wie mich die sich auf Farmen, Questen und bissl Erfolge beschränken. Jedoch erkennt man schnell wenn man der Chefkoch und oder Schrecken der Meere erlangt hat das es das mit den Berufen war und sie verkümmern. Auch wenn Meister der Lehren erledigt ist, ist mit Questen langsam ende.
Was ist hier mit Anreizen für diese Spieler? Ich glaube es geht auch darum ZUSÄTZLICHE Herausforderungen für diese Spieler zu stellen.
Und sagt nicht das sie dann das flasche Spiel zocken nur weil sie viel alleine machen. Wir sind Teil des Spiels wollen aber einfach nicht Raiden und nochmal Leute ihr wollt mich nicht wirklich im Raid mit drinne haben, aber ihr wollt meine Sachen im AH kaufen da ihr kein Bock habt zu farmen.


----------



## oldman (29. Juli 2010)

wert hin wert her wozu brauchst du gute bzw die beste ausrüstung für innis oder qesten. Sry den schwanzvergleich hab ich vergessen. klar da sollte dann natürlich deas beste schon im briefkasten sein wenn du dich erstmalig einlockst


----------



## Zodttd (29. Juli 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Ich würde es sehr gerne sehen, wenn jemand als Quester und Nichtraider ebenso starkes Equipment bekommt wie jemand, der schon lange in Raids unterwegs ist.



Ich würde gerne sehen, dass alle Menschen auf der Welt in Frieden und freundschaftlich zusammen leben...


@Topic: Die beste Waffe im Spiel bekommst du durch eine Quest...


----------



## Lenay (29. Juli 2010)

Man kann sich doch schon durch Marken jetzt easy sein komplettes T9 farmen,finde Raider strengen sich mehr an als die ,die nur in HCs abhängen,kurz und knapp - kann so bleiben wie es jetzt ist.
Das einzigste was ich finde ist momentan,das die das mit den Frostmarken schlecht geregelt haben.Man sollte entweder weniger Marken bezahlen müssen fürs 10er -T10 oder halt mehr Marken von der Dayli-HC bekommen.
Was man allerdings auch machen könnte ist,das man sich das 10er-T10 durch einen Teil Frost- und Triumphmarken holen kann.

Bsp.:Vorher Schulter = 60 Frostmarken <-> Nachher 30 Frost- und 50 Triumphmarken.

Oder das neue PvE und PvP Punktesystem aus Cataclysm schon vor dem Addon dazupatchen (eher unwarscheinlich aber naja wäre schon geil iwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Eyatrian (29. Juli 2010)

äh ja es ist richtig alles andere wäre dämlich und sinnlos


----------



## Azuran (29. Juli 2010)

Lenay schrieb:


> Man kann sich doch schon durch Marken jetzt easy sein komplettes T9 farmen,finde Raider strengen sich mehr an als die ,die nur in HCs abhängen,kurz und knapp - kann so bleiben wie es jetzt ist.
> Das einzigste was ich finde ist momentan,das die das mit den Frostmarken schlecht geregelt haben.Man sollte entweder weniger Marken bezahlen müssen fürs 10er -T10 oder halt mehr Marken von der Dayli-HC bekommen.
> Was man allerdings auch machen könnte ist,das man sich das 10er-T10 durch einen Teil Frost- und Triumphmarken holen kann.
> 
> ...



klar , wieso geben sie es einem ja nicht gleich umsonst .....


---
ich habe mitlerweile das gefühl das die leute nicht wirklich mehr denken ....
wenn ich alles habe , kein zeitaufwand oder schwierigkeit mehr in etwas habe, wo bleibt da der spaß? 
---


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (29. Juli 2010)

War-Rock schrieb:


> Was für naps hier wieder antworten unglaublich. Keiner will freeloot bei gammelquests wie es sie jetzt gibt.
> 
> Aber wenn ich zum beispiel an die Epische Questreihe der Priester denke. Der Stab war richtig gut und die quests waren sehr schwer. Oder auch wären allgemein Questreihen für besondere Trinkets denkbar, die langwierig sind und hohen Farmaufwand beeinhalten. So ein teil sollte man nicht mal eben nebenbei holen können.
> 
> ...



Wenn es wirklich hochwertige Questbelohnungen auf Raidinstanz-Niveau geben sollte, dann sollten diese Quests aber auch beinhalten, dass man dafür eine Raidinstanz besuchen muss.
Bei den epischen Questreihen von damals war es auch so, dass man für die richtig langen Quests auch in Raidinis musste. Und das hat wirklich verdammt viel Zeit in Anspruch genommen ^^. Wenn ich bedenke, dass ich mir vor kurzem das epische Kochrezept aus Classic-Zeiten geholt hab, was das heute noch für einen Aufwand bedeutet hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Es war einfach nur ein Kochrezept und man musste für die lange Questreihe unter anderem einen Boss in BWL killen und Ruf in AQ 40 farmen. Sowas wünsche ich mir auch für Cataclysm wieder. Weil solche Quests, die wirklich hochwertige Beute liefern und auch lange dauern die Spieler langfristig beschäftigen. So heulen dann die Leute nicht wieder so schnell rum, dass sie nix zu tun hätten.

Auch Questreihen für das Betreten eines Raids wären mal wieder geil, wenn ich da an die Ony-Questreihe denke oder sogar an das Eröffnungsevent von AQ 40 :-) .
Sowas wäre wirklich mal wieder ein Traum ^^.


----------



## RedShirt (29. Juli 2010)

> Es war einfach nur ein Kochrezept und man musste für die lange Questreihe unter anderem einen Boss in BWL killen und Ruf in AQ 40 farmen.



yay. Das ist nicht meine Definition von Spaß. Rufgrinden und lange Questreihen durchmachen für 1 Rezept.
War ja schon froh, daß die dämlichen Kochbücher (nur mit denen ging der Skill > 225,300...) abgeschafft wurden.
225 gabs nur in der Quest in Tanaris, wenn ich mich nicht irre, und da mit jedem Char hin wäre ja nur langweilig gewesen (ein Grund, warum nur 1 Char lange kochen voll hatte).

Am besten wir machen es so, daß jeder neue Level nur noch durch "Ehrfürchtig bei Fraktion xyz" erreichbar wird?
Das dauert länger und man ist gleich viel epischer.

Oh mann -.-

Sowas sollte besonders bleiben, und das kann es ruhig. Aber nicht für jeden Muckenschiss.

V.a. keine Pre-Quests für irgendwelche Dinger. Am besten wenn dann 25 Mann dastehn und 2 fehlt die Q-Reihe, weil sie dachten sie hätten sie auf dem Char auch gemacht.
Oh yeah, gib mir meeehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grîmnîr. (29. Juli 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Gerade bin ich auf ein wunderbares Topic gestoßen, was mir mal wieder gezeigt hat, wie unser WoW tatsächlich funktioniert.
> 
> Man questet sich auf Lvl 80, so mancher macht auch noch den letzten Content fertig, aber danach sehnt man sich nach höheren Aufgaben. Man geht in Raids, droppt besseres EQ und ist irgendwann Königsmörder, während man alles, was in Nordend gedroppt ist, schon lange vergessen ist.
> 
> ...


 
Du hast den Sinn von Raideq nicht wirklich verstanden. Das EQ ist vor allem dazu da, um in Raids die Bosse damit zu schaffen, und nicht, um damit anzugeben oder so was. Deshalb droppt gutes eq auch nur in Raids, da nur jemand, der raidet, es auch benötigt.


----------



## Arthas1993 (29. Juli 2010)

> Du hast den Sinn von Raideq nicht wirklich verstanden. Das EQ ist vor allem dazu da, um in Raids die Bosse damit zu schaffen, und nicht, um damit anzugeben oder so was. Deshalb droppt gutes eq auch nur in Raids, da nur jemand, der raidet, es auch benötigt.



stimmt genau nur viele leute wolln angebn ^^


----------



## zarix (29. Juli 2010)

Die meisten Checken auch gar nicht , 
das die ersten 6 Bosse in Icc ein Final Content für leute ist die wenig zeit haben um doch an Top EQ zu kommen.
Wenn man wöchentlich die ersten 6 Bosse flach legen tut ,
sind bestimmt mehr als 6 k Gs drin . 

Und zu dem Thema direkt in Icc rein zu kommen , 
wenn man grade erst 80 geworden ist ,
ist nicht richtig .
Dann würde sich jede 2 te Random Gruppe aufgrund von mangelder Kentnisse in sachen Bosse sich nach dem ersten Boss auflösen.
Und die Thread anzahl auf Buffed würde sich verzehnfachen^^.
Es ist schon okay wenn Green Horns aus ihrer Sicht sich erstmal abqäulen. 
Jemand der schon seinen 2ten 80 ger zb hat kriegt mit Ehrgeiz schnell und einfach sein Icc Ready fähiges EQ zusammen.

PS: 
ARCHAVONS KAMMER + die 5er Icc instanzen . Recht das nicht ? 
Es gibt glaube ich nix geileres als einen frischen 80ger zu equippen !!! 
Wie ich Lvl 19 Pvp geliebt habe , nur aus dem grund sich seinen Char highend zu equipen. ^^


----------



## sharas1 (29. Juli 2010)

Natürlich sollte Raidequip nur in raids droppen, keine frage....
Aber es wäre ja nice wenn es ,nennen wir es mal Questequip geben würde...

Dieses wäre natürlich nur bedingt raidtauglich aufgrund anderer stats, ähnlich den pvp sets...

In anbetracht der tatsache das es um längen zeitintensiver ist nur nordend zu durchquesten als sich t9 zu erfarmen,
würde ich es nur fair finden wenn es sowas geben würde...

Außerdem würde es den t-set einheitsbrei ein bischen auflockern...

Also von mir gibt es ein + +

Dazu muss sagen das ich ein fürchterlicher  questmuffel bin ..aber ich würde es denen gönnen
die keine lust aufs raiden etc. haben...

Und die die sagen das es absolut nicht angehen könnte das es sowas gibt, kommt von denen die schiss haben das ihre ach so heilign epixxxe noch einem größeren kreis zugänglich werden könnte...
Und nicht zu vergessen wären diese sets viel auffälliger, weil sich kaum jemand die mühe macht sich den "meister der Lehren" zu holen und somit wären diese sets ziemlich selten...


----------



## Starfros (29. Juli 2010)

SohnDesRaben schrieb:


> ....... Wurden früher 4k DPS für Obsidiansanktum 3D verlangt, sind es jetzt mindestens 8k DPS und die Leute scheitern dennoch....



dieses beispiel würde ich nicht gerade nehmen weil die 8k geforderten DPS in einem anderen zusammenhang stehen als die 4k dps.


----------



## Sphärenwanderer (29. Juli 2010)

Mal Vorweg, ich bin NICHT-Raider. Und JA, ich finde es richtig, das das beste Equip nur in Raids fällt. In WoW kann man allein mit den Heroischen Instanzen im Null-Komma-Nix das T9 zusammenfarmen. Nebenher gibt es für Nichtraider jeden Tag 2 Frostmarken kostenlos dazu. So whats the Problem?
Wozu benötigst du das Equip aus den Raids? Zum Farmen oder zum Posern?(Als Nicht Raider, ich bin mir schon bewusst das man den Krempel beim Raid braucht)
Macht es wirklich einen Unterschied, ob du im PVE die Mobs mit 2 oder mit 3 Hieben zu Boden schickst?


----------



## Thau (29. Juli 2010)

Grîmnîr. schrieb:


> Du hast den Sinn von Raideq nicht wirklich verstanden. Das EQ ist vor allem dazu da, um in Raids die Bosse damit zu schaffen, und nicht, um damit anzugeben oder so was. Deshalb droppt gutes eq auch nur in Raids, da nur jemand, der raidet, es auch benötigt.




Absolut korrekt!

Einer der´s versteht!



Mfg


----------



## Loretta (29. Juli 2010)

ZU deiner Frage Jup


----------



## Supermany2 (29. Juli 2010)

Da könnte man genausogut fragen:

Ist es richtig das man bei einem Lv60 Quest schlechteres Equip bekommt als bei einem Lv80 Quest?


----------



## blindhai (29. Juli 2010)

Nur ganz kurz: Das Equip was in der freien Welt droppt reicht für die freie Welt vollkommen aus. Das bessere Equip brauchst du nur damit du in dem Raidcontent weiter vorankommen kannst...ist quasi nur Mittel zum Zweck. Wenn dir die Quests in der freien Welt zu schwer sein sollte, dann level z.B. mit Freunden.


----------



## Boccanegra (29. Juli 2010)

Zu Classic-Zeiten gab's für Jäger eine epische Questreihe. Das Besondere daran: man musste sie alleine machen, da war also nix mit Raid oder Gruppe ausrücken. Allerdings musste man mal zu Majordomus Kiste kommen und das Uralte Versteinerte Blatt looten. Der Lohn für die Mühe der daran anschließenden Solo-Questreihe war die zweitbeste Waffe im Spiel (nur der x-Bow aus BWL war besser, wenn ich mich recht erinnere ... erst mit AQ kamen dann bessere Schusswaffen ins Spiel). Ich möchte wetten, dass keine 10% der heutigen Raidjäger diese Solo-Quest "by fair means" (gab damals schon einige work arounds für die faule und/oder unfähige Masse) schaffen würden. Letztlich war das auch der Grund, warum die epische Questreihe nie ein Update erfuhr bzw. warum es für  die anderen Klassen (abgesehen von Priestern, aber deren epische Quest war um einiges leichter) keine solche epische Questreihe gab. Da trennte sich, wenn man die Questreihe wirklich fair anging, die Spreu vom echten Jägerweizen, und es zeigte sich, wer wirklich verdient Jäger genannt zu werden. Heute bekommt man solches Equip in Raids, wo man persönlich nicht so gefordert wird wie bei solchen epischen Klassenquests. Ihr Jungjäger habt keine Ahnung welchen Aufwand man betreiben musste, um diese Questreihe solo und fair zu schaffen, speziell der Dämon in der Silithus-Wüste war eine harte Nummer. Die gute alte Zeit .... lange, lange her *sniff*

Das wäre mal wieder toll, so eine epische Questreihe, solo zu machen ... da würden sich etliche, die hier und jetzt "[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]vote 4 close" schreien, die Hosen nass machen weil sie zu unfähig sind um an die Belohnung - sagen wir mal: beste Waffe im Spiel - zu kommen.[/font]


----------



## Bipun (29. Juli 2010)

jup so sollte es sein mit dem gear. vote 4 close weil das müll ist^^


----------



## tempusgolem (29. Juli 2010)

Booma schrieb:


> Man sieht direkt das fast niemand hier mehr als die Überschrift gelesen hat.
> Leute wenn ihr keinen Bock auf diese Thematik habt dann haltet euch doch einfach geschlossen.
> Und was einige hier vom Stapel lassen ist echt unter aller Sau, dafür sollte es echt einen Bann geben.
> 
> ...



Da kann man nur sagen: GENAU SO! 

Man könnte mittlerweile meinen, dass nur Raider eine Existenzberechtigung in WOW haben. Was für ein Blödsinn. Es gibt soviele Möglichkeiten WoW zu spielen, außer zu Raiden. Mit welcher Berechtigung sollen Spieler, die Ihren Spielspaß in anderen Aufgaben sehen als minderwertig eingestuft werden? Natürlich sollten Ausrüstungsgegenstände nicht hinterhergeworfen werden und sie müssten auch nicht auf dem aktuellsten Stand sein. Aber eine Weiterentwicklung für die Charaktere sollte dennoch möglich sein.


----------



## Overbreaker (29. Juli 2010)

Ich finde es nicht richtig, es sollte so geregelt werden, dass auch durch Heromarken das besste oder zumindest das 2. beste Equip erfarmt werden kann, aber diese dann in viel höherem Wert. Manchen liegt einfach kein Raidspiel. Beim PvP zum Bleistift kann man wenigstens das 2. beste Gear bekommen ohne in der Arena rumzugimpen, aber im PvE muss man sich mit dem drittbesten begnügen (Was aber ewig dauert, da man maximal 2 Frostmarken pro Tag in Heros bekommt und das Equip recht Teuer ist). Raids werden meiner Meinung recht überbewertet, so viel schwerer sind diese nun auch nicht, dass man dort wesentlich besseres Equip bekommt. Wenn ich an HdR denke, das ist eine Hero mit schmackes, da kann sich so manche Raidini noch was abgucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Numbe (29. Juli 2010)

Wenn du Raidest, kriegst du das beste PvE gear.
Wenn du Pvp spielst, kriegst du das beste PvP gear.
(Vorraussetzung sind bei beidem natürlich gescheite Gilden/Partner, Spielverständnis und Geduld.)

Wenn du Questes, kriegst du das beste Gear was man durch questen erreichen kann.
Damit kannst du in Instanzen gehen.
Dann kannst du von mir aus irgendwann raiden.

Wenn du also nicht raiden gehst, sondern nur questes und davon dann Equip auf gleichwertigem Niveau bekommen würdest eh...
Warum sollte man dann noch raiden gehen?
Pvp spielen?

Man kriegt schon genug in WoW geschenkt, und mittlerweile kann jeder das machen, was ihm gefällt. Und erhält dafür eine passende Belohnung.

...

Wenn dir das nicht gefällt...

Such dir ein Spiel mit Itemshop. ._.


----------



## Numbe (29. Juli 2010)

Overbreaker schrieb:


> Manchen liegt einfach kein Raidspiel.



Wenn dir kein Raidspiel liegt, brauchst du auch kein Gear um zu raiden. In Instanzen wirst du auch mit 3 statt 5k Dps mitgenommen.

Durch reines Bg-farmen kriegt man außerdem nur das wütende Set.- Und halt ein Teil der zornerfüllten Non-set-Teile.
Für das unerbittliche musst du dazu auch noch Arena machen, bzw. Punkte sammeln.- Das schaffst du durch die BG-Dayli auch nicht.
Und wenn du eh am Arena spielen bist, kannst du die Punkte auch gleich fürs zornerfüllte sparen.

Also kriegst du im Pvp durch flaches Ehre-grinden auch nur das '3.' Beste.

Aber wie gesagt.
Wenn du das beste Gear haben willst, solltest du etwas dafür tun. Und dich anstrengen.
Oder du lässt es einfach, und gibst dich mit dem 3t Besten zufrieden.


----------



## Overbreaker (29. Juli 2010)

Numbe schrieb:


> Wenn dir kein Raidspiel liegt, brauchst du auch kein Gear um zu raiden. In Instanzen wirst du auch mit 3 statt 5k Dps mitgenommen.
> 
> Durch reines Bg-farmen kriegt man außerdem nur das wütende Set.- Und halt ein Teil der zornerfüllten Non-set-Teile.
> Für das unerbittliche musst du dazu auch noch Arena machen, bzw. Punkte sammeln.- Das schaffst du durch die BG-Dayli auch nicht.
> ...



Also wenn ich 150 Frostmarken für das beste Equipteil erfarmen müsste, wäre das also keine Anstrengung, ja? Hm wenn du die Raids, die es gibt, als richtig anstrengend empfindest...


----------



## Numbe (29. Juli 2010)

Ich empfinde sie nicht als anstregend.
Aber anspruchsvoller als Hero-Inis farmen sind ICC Hardmodes teilweise schon.

Naja, Frostmarken kriegst du in ICC.
Und für diese Frostmarken kannst du dir gleichwertiges Equip holen.
Wenn du Hero Inis farmst, kannst du dir halt schlechteres Equip holen mit dem du dann Icc (Juhu 30% Buff.) gehen kannst.

Ich denke, es wird ebenfalls aufwendiger sein 10/25 Leute zusammen zusuchen für einen Raid, als sich im Dungeonfinder anzumelden.

Wie gesagt, meine Meinung ist, wenn du T10 haben willst, sollst du ICC gehen.
Sonst brauchst du eben länger und wirst vom Equip immer etwas schlechter sein, als die Leute, die raiden gehen.


----------



## Dragon02031987 (29. Juli 2010)

also ich bin ja der meinung das man schon mal n paar "epische" quest einführen könnte so wie z.B. die quel´delar questreihe denn die war wirklich gut gemacht und auch geschichtsreich

und wo bitte iss das problem n paar quest "bosse" zu designen wo man schon lange draufeinkloppen kann und die man nur mit der richtigen taktik besiegen kann auch dürften diese quests dann ruhig mal für 5 man ausgelegt sein und nich so wie es atm in wotlk ist das man selbst 3man quests locker solo macht egal welche klasse man spielt selbst 5man quests sind ja für manche klassen kein problem

und wer sagt denn das es für diese quests das selbe/gleichstarke equip geben soll wie in raids ich mein atm isses ja so das nurnoch 232+ equip zu gebrauchen iss dann könnte man doch ne quest machen wo es eben 230 equip als belohnung gibt aber diese sollten dann schon recht knackig sein


----------



## Numbe (29. Juli 2010)

Dragon02031987 schrieb:


> ...wo man schon lange draufeinkloppen kann und die man nur mit der richtigen taktik besiegen kann...



Der würde aber nur einen Tag überleben... Entweder er wird generft, kriegt einen Hardmode oder du kannst dir einen Buff abholen, der dich soweit pusht, dass du quasi keine andere Chance hast an ihm zu wipen, außer alle Gruppenmitglieder drücken Alt+F4.

WoW und so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dudubaum (29. Juli 2010)

skyline930 schrieb:


> "Findet ihr es richtig, das ausschließlich in Raids das beste EQ droppt?"
> 
> Ja.


----------



## Derulu (29. Juli 2010)

Overbreaker schrieb:


> Ich finde es nicht richtig, es sollte so geregelt werden, dass auch durch Heromarken das besste oder zumindest das 2. beste Equip erfarmt werden kann, aber diese dann in viel höherem Wert. Manchen liegt einfach kein Raidspiel. Beim PvP zum Bleistift kann man wenigstens das 2. beste Gear bekommen ohne in der Arena rumzugimpen, aber im PvE muss man sich mit dem drittbesten begnügen (Was aber ewig dauert, da man maximal 2 Frostmarken pro Tag in Heros bekommt und das Equip recht Teuer ist). Raids werden meiner Meinung recht überbewertet, so viel schwerer sind diese nun auch nicht, dass man dort wesentlich besseres Equip bekommt. Wenn ich an HdR denke, das ist eine Hero mit schmackes, da kann sich so manche Raidini noch was abgucken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mhm...ok...HDR ist ja sooooooo viel schwerer wie Prof., Sindragosa oder der Lich King...jap..meine Meinung...nicht

Leute Quester bekommen gute sEquip...gleich gutes wie Raider...Raider die Naxx 10er gehen und so war es schon gedacht (und ja es ist gedacht, dass sich die Leute mit Raids beschäftigen auch wenn weltweit 75% der Charaktere noch nicht mal 80 sind, es hat schon seine Gründe warum Blizzard immer neuen Raidcontent aber keinen neuen Questcontent implementiert [und die Insel in BC war auch nur um die etwas länger als gedacht ausfallende Zeit zum nächsten Addon zu überbrücken]...es ist auch Blizzards Meinung, dass sich die Charaktere in den Dungeons weiterentwickeln, wenn sie denn mal den Questcontent fertig haben) - Die aktuell 2. beste Waffe für viele Klassen ist ebenfalls mit einer Qustereihe verbunden und nicht in einem Raid zu finden.

Und nein, ich selber raide wenig bis eigentlich gar nichts mehr inzwischen.


----------



## Jeckyl (29. Juli 2010)

Dragon02031987 schrieb:


> also ich bin ja der meinung das man schon mal n paar "epische" quest einführen könnte so wie z.B. die quel´delar questreihe denn die war wirklich gut gemacht und auch geschichtsreich
> 
> und wo bitte iss das problem n paar quest "bosse" zu designen wo man schon lange draufeinkloppen kann und die man nur mit der richtigen taktik besiegen kann auch dürften diese quests dann ruhig mal für 5 man ausgelegt sein und nich so wie es atm in wotlk ist das man selbst 3man quests locker solo macht egal welche klasse man spielt selbst 5man quests sind ja für manche klassen kein problem
> 
> und wer sagt denn das es für diese quests das selbe/gleichstarke equip geben soll wie in raids ich mein atm isses ja so das nurnoch 232+ equip zu gebrauchen iss dann könnte man doch ne quest machen wo es eben 230 equip als belohnung gibt aber diese sollten dann schon recht knackig sein




Dann geht man in die drei neuen inis und hat dieses Itemlvl, und mann braucht 5 Mann, vorraussgesetzt man geht diese heroisch.

Ich fände es absolut schwachsinnig, geiles Equip an nonraider zu geben, denn bedenkt mal bitte wieviele Stunden die Raider damit verbringen um Bosse zu legen etc, die Quester machen Ihre 25 daylies. farmen max noch ne stunde und Ihr verlangt das selbe Equip zu bekommen, wie raider die Stundenlang an einem Boss tryen bis die taktik sitzt?


----------



## Overbreaker (29. Juli 2010)

Numbe schrieb:


> Ich empfinde sie nicht als anstregend.
> Aber anspruchsvoller als Hero-Inis farmen sind ICC Hardmodes teilweise schon.
> 
> Naja, Frostmarken kriegst du in ICC.
> ...



Das stimmt schon, aber ich finde niemand sollte zu irgentwas gezwungen werden, um irgentwas gutes zu bekommen. Es sollte denen, die die besten Sachen haben wollen und nicht raiden wollen, nur erschwert werden, dieses Zeug zu bekommen, z.B. eben durch hohe Preise oder wie schon einige gesagt haben durch zusätzliche Questreihen oder so ein Kram. Und wie gesagt, man bekommt pro Tag 2 Frostmarken in Heros, wenn man 95 für ein T10 Teil braucht, kannste dir ja ausrechnen, wie lang das dauert^^. Anstrengender ist es deshalb, weil man eben so lang für einen Gegenstand braucht, geschweige denn für das ganze Set. Dabei haste gerade mal die drittbeste Ausführung - is schon recht deprimierend. Um das beste Set schneller zu bekommen muss man eben "nur" ICC gehen. 

Es nehmen sich also beide Seiten nicht viel, wobei für mich wochelang auf ein Teil zu warten, was um einiges schlechter ist als andere, wesentlich nerviger ist als ICC zu machen (und vielleicht auch ein paar mal zu wipen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Morfelpotz (29. Juli 2010)

> Das Equip was in der freien Welt droppt reicht für die freie Welt vollkommen aus.
> Das bessere Equip brauchst du nur damit du in dem Raidcontent weiter vorankommen kannst...ist quasi nur Mittel zum Zweck.



So siehts aus....

Und das mit den Epischen Questreihen die sich über mir ausgedacht wurden...... sehr gute Idee an sich.
Nur würde das vorraussetzen, das Blizzard >>richtig<< arbeit investieren müsste, was sie erfahrungsgemäß..... nicht tun.
Aber schön wäre es schon. 
Sie müssten unmengen an neuem Gear ins Spiel bringen, was sie ja eigentlich veringern wollen.
Stichwort Itemflut^^


Raidequip ist halt zum Raiden da.... wer nicht Raidet, hat auch kein "bedarf" auf Raidequip. 
Da reicht "gier" völlig aus xD


----------



## peeck (29. Juli 2010)

-Mjoellnir- schrieb:


> so ein schwachsinn,für was willst du imba-euip,wenn du eh nicht raiden gehst???
> so ein schwachsinn,kann den thread überhaupt nicht verstehen, wer nicht raidet brauch auch kein imba-euip, fertig aus.
> wenn du lieber questest,dann queste eben,willst du gutes euip,dann geh raiden, oder mache einfach beides.
> aber irgendjemand wo nicht raidet euip in arsch zu stecken ist total schwachsinnig.



Wer raidet braucht auch kein IMBA Equip... wieso sollte die Ausrüstung nicht 'Balanced' sein?
Versteh deine Verwendung des Wortes nicht - mag die dauernden Wiederholungen von Wörtern wie 'Schwachsinn' nicht und finde deine Art in keiner Weise konstruktive.

Aber was die Frage angeht, ob man für viel Aufwand beim Questen was nettes bekommen soll - bin ich voll dafür. 
Ich würden denen ein schnelleres Mount, bessere Rezepte (>ICC) - wo die Materialien aber in ICC droppen und grössere Taschen zugänglich machen. 
Besseres 'Equip' würde ich nicht wirklich für sinnvoll erachten. Dafür würde ich die schnellen Mount's aus den Inis patchen - was die da drin zu suchen haben, ich mir nicht ganz klar. Da könnte ich mir höchsten ein Kombination von "Hat alle Quests in Nordend" + "Königsmörder" als Grund für ein besonderes Mount vorstellen.....

Schnelles Mount ist kein raidequip - also raus aus der INI!!!


----------



## Neomonk (29. Juli 2010)

skyline930 schrieb:


> "Findet ihr es richtig, das ausschließlich in Raids das beste EQ droppt?"
> 
> Ja.



und mehr kann man nicht sagen ... ausser

 "whinefred" ftw .. ihr armen arbeitenden, rumheulenden "antihartz4ler" ... ohne skill und Verstand !

Meine Güte , ich arbeite hab Familie und Freunde - und Blizzard ermöglicht mir "casual" auch T10.5 - icc kann man rnd gehen 10 Bosse simd allemal drin und bei mir sogar 12 ( weil ich kein movementkrüppel bin ! ) 

so what - that´s red zack .. 

Greetz 

NEO


----------



## dayimaster (29. Juli 2010)

ist auf jeden fall richtig so


----------



## Tarnhamster (29. Juli 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> ich brauch alkohol-.- es sind schon wieder ferien >.<




Sehr schön, ähnliche Gedanken hatte ich im ersten Moment auch...

-------

Aber gut, die Frage ist schon irgendwo in gewisser Weise verständlich und doch genauso schwachsinnig. Du brauchst gutes Equipment um die Instanzen zu meistern. Wenn du in WotLK gequestet hast, erhälst du aus den Questbelohnungen glaube ich IL 174. Die Heroischen Bosse in ICC 25er lassen IL 277fallen. Das ist schon ein gewalltiger Unterschied, muss man einfach zugeben. Aber blicken wir mal zurück......es ist Januar 2009....Seit nunmehr 2 Monaten kämpfen wir uns durch Northrend, erkunden die Gebiete. Und mit 9 mutigen Recken wagt sich ein jeder von uns nach Naxxramas. Und was gibt's da??? Lila Equipment mit IL 200. Und schwupps, schon ist der Unterschied nicht mehr so groß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sicherlich wäre es irgendwo schön, wenn es für den Meister der Lehren noch was anderes gäbe als den Wappenrock oder zumindest einen hübschen Wappenrock oder eben für die Wahninnigen was anderes als den Titel "der/die Unermüdliche" aber dem ist nunmal nicht so. Ein feines 310% Mount....oh ja!!!!!!! Aber nö, das ist den Arenafreaks vorbehalten. Aber auch egal.

"Gutes" Equipment ist nunmal denen vorbehalten die sich in den Raids rumschlagen. Ist auch mMn gut so. Sicherlich kann man über die Raids auch an genug Titel und Mounts und Erfolge und was weiß ich nicht noch kommen, doch so ist das Spiel nunmal einfach aufgebaut. Um dieses Equipment zu bekommen muss man sich mit 9 bzw. 24 anderen Menschen zusammentun und gemeinsam für eine Sache (virtuell) kämpfen. Das ist in meinen Augen schon ein anderer Anspruch als "nur" zu questen, wo man 99% der Zeit die Aufgaben alleine erledigen kann. Und vor allem braucht man kein T10 um zu questen. 

Wenn du als "Nicht-Raider" ein besonderes Equipment haben möchtest, dann sammel doch z.B. die grauen Rüstungssets aus Northrend, z.B. das Eiszerfressene Plattenset. Ist nicht so sehr viel Aufwand. Wenn ich mit meiner Todesritterin (mir fällt gerade auf, das klingt irgendwie komisch) das Set anhabe und nur so aus Spass zum Equipcheck gehe erlebe ich jedes mal wieder neue lustige Sachen. Oder dir rennt auf einmal ein sabbernder Ork hinterher. Hat halt alles seine Vor- und Nachteile. Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten sich abzuheben. 

Und mal ganz ehrlich, es sind doch alles nur Pixel.....


----------



## Camô (29. Juli 2010)

Die ersten Kommentare dieses Threads sind bezeichnend für die Community: Der Titel sagt alles, also warum weiterlesen? Zugegeben, ich war anfangs auch etwas irritiert und war drauf und dran die Frage des TE's mit einem klaren "Ja!" zu quittieren. Doch wer sich die kurze Mühe macht und weiterliest, bekommt einen durchaus interessanten Denkanstoß: Wer sich die Arbeit - denn nichts anderes ist das "Farmen" der Quests für den Titel "Meister der Lehren" - macht, könnte doch ruhig mit einem besonderen Item belohnt werden. Betonung liegt auf "einem", equippen sollte man sich darüber nicht können, denn sonst würde das Raiden aussterben. Warum nicht eine spezielle Waffe erhalten, die dem Itemlevel des aktuellen Endcontents relativ nahe kommt und einen eigenen Look hat? Das wäre auch für Nicht-Raider eine Möglichkeit, ihre Zeit nach Level 80 bzw. 85 sinnvoll zu verbringen.

Deswegen von mir: Eine gute Idee!


----------



## Panaku (29. Juli 2010)

wenn du durchs questen gutes gear willst, dann will ich durchs raiden die ganzen Questerofolge, -titel, wappenröcke, etc.


----------



## Petersburg (29. Juli 2010)

Ja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (29. Juli 2010)

Okeeee, man liest hier ja allerlei.

Von "warum sollten die Raider das Beste EQ bekommen" bis "Es ist unfair"

Jetzt mal die Frage:

Wenn jemand NICHT RAIDET wozu braucht er dann EQ was sogut wie Raideq ist?
Er braucht nur das EQ das man aus den 5min Heros durch die Marken bekommt. Mehr net. Weil er weiter ja eh nicht spielt.

Betrachtet man es also von der Seite ist es für die, die nur QS machen zum Posen, dass sie gutes EQ haben und für die, die z.T. anstrengende Raids machen, unfair, weil es viel einfacher ist.

Deshalb meine zweite Frage an den TE: 
Willst du mit solchem EQ posen oder was hast du damit vor?
Du kannst damit nämlich, wie du dich beschreibst, herzlich wenig anfangen.


----------



## wowz124 (29. Juli 2010)

YA MANN!!


----------



## Toxxical (29. Juli 2010)

wowz124 schrieb:


> YA MANN!!



gemeldet.


----------



## Be aware of 64 (29. Juli 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Okeeee, man liest hier ja allerlei.
> 
> Von "warum sollten die Raider das Beste EQ bekommen" bis "Es ist unfair"
> 
> ...


WoW- interne Ausrüstung im Zusammenhang mit "brauchen" nennen ist schon sehr seltsam. Raiden musst du auch nicht, keiner zwingt dich, also "brauchst" du auch keine passende Ausrüstung.
Letztendlich geht es um den Spaßfaktor, die Idee des TE ist aber daher abwegig, da WoW nunmal auch viel Wert auf spielerbasierten Wettbewerb setzt, und gute Ausrüstung alleine durch großen Zeitaufwand
wäre schonwieder was für die Menschen mit zuviel Freizeit. Gute Ausrüstung sollte wieder ein Privileg der Talentierten sein und keine Massenware.


----------



## Drabush (29. Juli 2010)

Wäre ja noch schöner wenn !!!!!!!

Da kommt so ein Hanswurst der kein plan hat der: Nur gequestet hat und super epic gear icc ready usw. hat, der noch NIE eine Heroische ini gemacht hat und schreibt ind den Chat: LFG ICC 10er Hero bis LK GS 5800!!!111111111
ALSO ICH FÜHL MICH DANN VERARSCHT GANZ KLAR:

----------->JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA<----------------------


----------



## Ademos14 (29. Juli 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Deshalb meine zweite Frage an den TE:
> Willst du mit solchem EQ posen oder was hast du damit vor?
> Du kannst damit nämlich, wie du dich beschreibst, herzlich wenig anfangen.


Er möchte, so nehme ich an, einfach eine Soloherausforderung im PVE-Bereich. Heroische Questreihen die man alleine bewältigen muss. Würde sowas eingeführt werden, hätte es einen Sinn solche Rüssis zu haben. Klar, im Moment natürlich nicht. 

Auch will er nicht 264 Items einfach beim Questen kriegen, sondern bei besonderen, schwierigen Questreihen.

Wenn man so will, ein Endcontent ohne Raids.


----------



## InfinitasAntares (29. Juli 2010)

ich bin zwar ein Spieler der Raidet und auch dem dementsprechend anständiges equip hat od bekommt. Dennoch würde ich mir ein Dungeon set wünschen in neuen Add on wie es in Classic und BC erhältlich war, ich fand es mega cool ein t0 zu farmen und es dann mit einer Quest aufzuwerten. Und eine solche questreihe solte auch ein "epische herausforderung" sein die den Spieler durch die 5er ini's führt mit gewissen Mats die vorher gefarmt werden müssen um sie abschliesen zu können. Ich geh mal davon aus das es in cataclysm ein t11 geben wird. Das aufgewertete Dungeonset solte in etwa den werten von dem "T11" sein


----------



## Bluebarcode (29. Juli 2010)

Finde das alles ziemlich gut. Quests die man z.B. nur alleine machen kann, die dann speziell nur für deine klasse ist, und die dann speziell für dich ein item bietet. Das wär doch echt cool. Da muss man sich halt dann durch eine art instanz kämpfen und dort was holen und hier was herstellen etc. Wär doch echt nice wenn du am ende dann ein super feines item bekommst, dass bei jedem contentpatch einen quest startet wo du das teil durch ähnliche events auferten kannst.

Vor allem in zeiten von wotlk wo sowieso nur alles in reingehen umbomben looten besteht, wären so solo action dinger schon cool. Natürlich müsste das für dks schwerer sein vom prinzip als das für nen schurken z.B. Dk´s soloen ja bosse am laufenden band...aber trotzdem, fänd ich saucool.

Für all die das als schwachsinning abtun, ihr solltet euren über imba epic loot nehmen wieder gegen nax equip tauschen und dann mal ulduar machen. Und zwar hardmode!

Dann könnt ihr euch eventuell einmal im leben über ein verdientes item freuen!

(Nix gegen die die LK hero down haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder auch pre iic anub hero.)


----------



## Aylz (30. Juli 2010)

find ich immer toll, TE startet diskussion und hält sich nach dem start post aber komplett aus der diskussion raus!

GOGO TROLLO ;O !!

ne ma ernsthaft, machten das fürn sinn. Vorallem die passage mit der "selbstheilung" für questgear, nur durch komisches Itemlvl kommst dann auch in kein Raid... nur so neben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ausserdem wird es solo quests geben, die gute blaue items droppen oder als belohnung inne tragen werden.

wenn man sich einmal mit ein paar posts und videos beschäftigt, könnte man sich die gammel mimimi whine threads hier sparen.

wär das spiel ein quest game, könnten wir auch zu hdr online wechseln.... oder warhammer stumpf die bg´s abgrasen Oo

es liegt nur mal der schwerpunkt auf den schlachtzügen und da wirds halt die "besten" belohnungen geben PUNKT.

und bitte, wenn ihr so tolle vorschläge habt posted sie doch als trollo im offiziellen forum von blizzard. hab gehört da tummeln sich manche mitarbeiter dieser großen gesellschaft! Oo

tschüss


----------



## rendhark (30. Juli 2010)

Ich Finde die Idee klasse  wäre doch mal wert für Blizz darüber Nachzudenken.

wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie gerne Behalten.

LG


----------



## Daylife (30. Juli 2010)

wenn du nicht raidest, brauchst du doch auch kein über equip, oder? dafür sind die raids doch da, da bekommst lila sachen, mit denen du dann in den nächsten raid kannst und so weiter. zb, etwas in naxx ausrüsten, dann nach ulduar und dort ausrüsten, dann nach.... usw. für normale quests und daylis musst du nicht die besten lila sachen haben...

MfG

Day


----------



## rvc_sissi (30. Juli 2010)

Balthasar1981 schrieb:


> Ich geh mal davon aus das es in cataclysm ein t11 geben wird. Das aufgewertete Dungeonset solte in etwa den werten von dem "T11" sein



und warum?!
damit jeder gimp mit gleichwertigem eq rumrennt aber noch nie nen raid von innen gesehn hat?!
ne danke ...

es kann ruhig ein dungeonset geben das besser ist als die anderen 5er dungeon drops ... mit setbonus usw. ... volles programm ...

aber es soll von den werten her mal ne gute ecke von den t-sets wegbleiben ... schließlich is ne 5er inze mal kein vergleich zu ne 10er oder 25er raid ...


----------



## Djago (30. Juli 2010)

Hi wollte auch mal was dazu schreiben. Zum Questen und für normale Instanzen braucht man nicht das beste Gear. Die Items die man als nicht Raider bekommt sind auch dafür zugeschnitten . Man hat die möglichkeit mit den besten Equip ausserhalb von Raids den Einstieg zum Raiden zu finden. Die Items aus den Raids sind nicht dafür gedacht in den Hauptstädten zu zeigen "schaut her ich bin der größte" sondern sie sind für den nächsten Encounter in Raids. Es ist nunmal wie eine Kurve nach oben. Deshalb gibt es in Raids besseres Equip und das soll auch so bleiben.


----------



## Plattenbau (30. Juli 2010)

Zum Spass ergänze ich dann mal das bislang von mir gesagte um einige Denkanstösse:

1) Es wurde ja oft geantwortet:
Ja! Und jetzt?

ich stelle dem mal ein

Nein! Und jetzt? entgegen um den Gehalt solcher Posts zu unterstreichen^^

2) Dann kam ja sowas wie:
Hö, dat brauchen die doch gar nicht die ey Vollnoobs, dat Equip! Eine angemessene Antwort wäre: Fliegende Reitbesen auch nicht, und?

3) Fakt ist, das es kein sinnvolles Argument dagegen gibt, nur konsturierte. Das meinte ich mit Lobbydenken...

4) Da es ja bekanntlich beim Raiden darum geht seinen Skill zu zeigen und nicht darum ^Epixxe^ zum posen abzugreifen, könnten sich alle auf 
das wesentliche konzentrieren ohne so grenzdebile Verhaltensmuster wie Ninjas et al zu fördern. Ich werd ja nicht schlechter im Raid weil andere
mit Ihrem Bankchar das gleiche Equipp tragen, rein optisch könnte es sich ja gern abheben, so ala verrosteter Lupensack, damit den Posern was bleibt^^.
Das ist keine Frage der Spielmechanik sondern von ^jönne könne^, also eher ein niederes Verhaltensmuster... (Siehe Lobbydenken...)

5) Sollte es zu einem Duell zwischen Dir und einem der besagten Bankchars kommen, der ja bekanntlich dann gleich equippt ist, dann kannst du Ihn immer noch pwnen, weil er
ja bekanntlich ne Nuss ist, dafür braucht Du doch keinen Unterschied von 2500 Punkten im GS, also ganz entspannt sein...

6) Erfolge die es nur beim Raiden gibt, gibt es ja nach wie vor nur beim Raiden, das müsste doch zum "$§%%vergleichen" reichen^^

7) Man sollte mal mit BGs experimentieren, wo alle die es betreten ne Standardausrüstung kriegen. Ho, jetzt geht die Stossatmung bei einigen erst richtig los, gell^^


Aber alles in Allem kann man auch Alles lassen wie es immer war, weil es war ja immer so...

Mach Dich frei...

PS: in eine Brötchentüte atmen hilft^^


----------



## Serephit (30. Juli 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Was Ich aber Scheiße finde ist dass es PvP EQ für Marken gibt.



Sehe ich aus so. Sollte dann eigentlich auch PvE Gear für Ehre geben...


----------



## Bluebarcode (30. Juli 2010)

stimme dem zu - wow wurde zum run auf die items, du willst den boss nimmer legen weil du den boss legen und die ini clear haben willst, nein du willst dir eine neue wurfwaffe von dem droppen lassen. Oder was auch immer. Es geht nimmer darum als gruppe irgendwas zu erreichen, es geht darum individuell am besten augestattet zu sein. Das find ich iegentlich schaden, früher hat man versucht den noobs zu helfen (als ich noch noob war war es meistens so) und heute versucht man nur ja nicht mit den noobs zu spielen weil die könnten die epics/sekunde senken.

Drum twink ich im moment lieber, da kann ich mit den noobs spielen, denen helfen, und als tank bin ich auch in der position die 7-gscheiten die die noobs immer anpöbeln zum schweigen zu bringen = )
Wäre es auf 80 auch immer ncoh so, würd ich noch raiden. Aber alleine bringst halt auch keine gruppe durch nen raid....wobei in archa10er hab ich mal fast 50% vom dmg verursacht XD


----------



## Doofkatze (30. Juli 2010)

Aylz schrieb:


> find ich immer toll, TE startet diskussion und hält sich nach dem start post aber komplett aus der diskussion raus!
> 
> GOGO TROLLO ;O !!
> 
> ...



Also ich habe jede einzelne Antwort hier gelesen und auch nach einigen Seiten nochmal was dazu geschrieben habe.

Wenn du sämtliche Seiten gelesen HÄTTEST, wüsstest du dies ja bereits. Von Trolling kann hier beim besten Willen keine Rede sein.

Zudem betone ich an dieser Stelle, das dies absolut kein Whinetopic oder wie ihr es mittlerweile *mimimi*thread ist, sondern eine simple Idee, ein Vorschlag.

Das Problem an diesem ganzen Topic ist allerdings, das knappe 90% nur auf die Frage im Titel antworten und sich NULL damit auseinander setzen, was hier überhaupt gemeint ist.

Es geht mir immer noch darum, das eine riesige Zahl an Quests besteht, man aber nach allem drum und dran doch nach Ende sämtlicher Quests genauso weit equipped ist, wie die Person, die gerade 80 geworden ist. Natürlich besitzt man einen wirklich wunderbaren Titel und einen Erfolg, aber wirklich wiederspiegeln tut sich all die Arbeit schlußendlich doch nicht. Dies ist eine Unverhältnismäßigkeit, bei der ich mir wünsche, das sie mit Cata geradegerückt wird. Dies kann dadurch passieren, das es eine letzte Endquestreihe gibt, die mit dem Meister der Lehren freigeschaltet wird ODER aber durch besonderes EQ, was man als Quester freischalten kann, welches z.B. andere Boni besitzen könnte oder einen riesigen Style Faktor (ich wäre für eine Aura, die einen umgibt xD) gibt.

Ich schreibe an dieser Stelle nochmal, das ich selbst kein Nichtraider bin, sondern im Gegenteil selbst nur Nordend fertig gequestet habe und quasi nur in Raids anzutreffen bin. Trotzdem kenne ich mehrere Chars, die damals halt wirklich alles durchgequestet haben und auf all das weniger stolz waren, einfach weil die ganz großen Belobigungen für eine der mEn schwersten Aufgaben, die man machen kann, ausbleiben. Hierfür steht eben auch der Vorschlag einer neuen letzten Questreihe.

Und zuletzt: Das Spiel ist ein MMORPG, also darf man nicht alleine sein?
1. Man kann immer noch in einer Gruppe questen, auch wenn die Anzahl derer, die gleichzeitig an einem MdL arbeiten recht gering ist
2. Das Spiel bezeichnet sich als Rollenspiel, in dem man auf viele andere Leute trifft. Das bedeutet NICHT, das jeder mit möglichst vielen Spielern gleichzeitig unterwegs sein muss, weil er sonst den Sinn des Spieles verfehlt. Es heißt einfach, das man nicht allein ist und mit anderen Leuten, die das gleiche Spiel spielen, interagieren kann, handeln kann, sprechen kann...


----------



## Camô (30. Juli 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Es geht mir immer noch darum, das eine riesige Zahl an Quests besteht, man aber nach allem drum und dran doch nach Ende sämtlicher Quests genauso weit equipped ist, wie die Person, die gerade 80 geworden ist. Natürlich besitzt man einen wirklich wunderbaren Titel und einen Erfolg, aber wirklich wiederspiegeln tut sich all die Arbeit schlußendlich doch nicht. Dies ist eine Unverhältnismäßigkeit, bei der ich mir wünsche, das sie mit Cata geradegerückt wird. Dies kann dadurch passieren, das es eine letzte Endquestreihe gibt, die mit dem Meister der Lehren freigeschaltet wird ODER aber durch besonderes EQ, was man als Quester freischalten kann, welches z.B. andere Boni besitzen könnte oder einen riesigen Style Faktor (ich wäre für eine Aura, die einen umgibt xD) gibt.



Ich habe dir ja grundsätzlich bereits zugestimmt (siehe 1. Post auf dieser Seite), nur sollte die Verhältnismäßigkeit in Bezug auf Raids gewahrt werden, sprich: Ein Tier-oder Dungeonähnliches Set (d.h. min. 5 Teile) wäre für den Aufwand "Meister der Lehren" in Relation mit Raids oder das stupide, aber meist zeitintensive Abfarmen von heroischen Instanzen, etwas zu hoch angesetzt. Eine besondere Waffe samt Umhang oder eine Ringkombination mit Setboni, die dem Itemlevel der Pre-raidequippten Herogänger ähnelt, wäre als Belohnung adäquat.
Die Einführung von Dungeonsets wäre aber sowieso die sinnvollste Lösung.


----------



## Wizzle (30. Juli 2010)

Ich raid zwar (aus Zeit, privaten Gründen und einfachem desintresse) nicht, aber das sich die Leute, die sich lange vorbereiten um raidtauglich zu sein sollten auch für diesen Aufwand belohnt werden. ABer nicht Raidersollten auch die Möglichkkeit bekommen gute Ausrüstung zu erhalten, eben um Raidtauglich zu werden (Raidtauglich= GSspaken recht werden) und /oder in Pvpgefechten nicht wegge2oder3hittet zu werden. Also mir gefällt das mit den Marken und der Kauf für Ehrpunkte.


----------



## Cemesis (31. Juli 2010)

Ich finde es witzig zu sehen wie alle Nerds hier vollkommen austicken wenn einer nen "Vorschlag" macht was ihre Heile perfekte Welt in WoW stören könnte ^^

Ich finde der TE hat einen guten Vorschlag gemacht. Wenn ihr mal ehrlich seid, ist es sehr viel Einfacher für einen der gerade 80 geworden ist Imba Equip zu bekommen wie jemand der den Weg verfolgt den der TE beschrieben hat.

Beispiel? Gerade 80 und Gruppentool Hero aktiviert und Marken farmen. Für 35 Marken bekommste schon das erste Item. Cool...

Beispiel des TEs: SCHAFFT ERSTMAL DEN ERFOLG Meister der Lehren. Ich wette die wenigsten machen sich überhaupt die Mühe bzw wissen überhaupt nicht welcher Aufwand dahinter steckt.

Aber es muss ja nicht der Erfolg Meister der lehren sein... es kann ja auch "Der Wahnsinnige" sein.

Denkt mal darüber nach.

Realistisch betrachtet ist dieser Weg, eher viel schwerer als der bisherige Weg.


----------



## Fearforfun (31. Juli 2010)

Also mich nervt ja schon das alle Heulen das es ihnen zu einfach ist,

Jedoch noch zu behaupten das es zu schwer ist, das ist nun wirklich ein Witz.

Ich finde die Schwierigkeit wie sie jetzt ist Optimal, nur der Buff wäre in ICC erst viel viel später notwendig gewesen, meiner meinung nach.


----------



## Garnalem (31. Juli 2010)

Der Denkanstoß des BE ist in Ansätzen richtig. 90 % der Questbelohnungen sind schon während des Levelns leider unbrauchbar. Ich würde mir gerade für ein paar schwere Quests, Gruppenquests und Questreihen gute Belohnungen (Maximalstufe rar oder auch teilweise Minimalstufe Epic) wünschen. Natürlich darf es nicht sein, dass man übers Solo-Questen zu gleichwertiger Ausrüstung kommt, als wenn man in hochwertige, schwierige Raids geht. Movement, Taktik, Geduld, Sozialfähigkeiten, Raiderfahrung, Tränke/Bufffood und entsprechendes Equip sind für Raids Voraussetzung, fürs Questen schließlich nicht. Für besondere Questerfolge (Meister der Lehren z. B.) kann ich mir durchaus eine hochwertige Epische Belohnung vorstellen. Zudem wünsche ich mir mehr Instanz-Quests/Questreihen/Raidquests, wo man am Ende sich tolle Belohnungen aussuchen kann. 

@BE: Du kommst übrigens auch ohne Raids zu guter Ausrüstung, z. B. über Hero Inis zu gutem Equip - in den 3 ICC-Instanzen droppen 232er Items und über Marken kommt man an 245er und 264er Items. Und auch als PvPler kommt man schnell an hochwertige Ausrüstung.


----------



## Samaraner (1. August 2010)

Cemesis schrieb:


> Ich finde es witzig zu sehen wie alle Nerds hier vollkommen austicken wenn einer nen "Vorschlag" macht was ihre Heile perfekte Welt in WoW stören könnte ^^
> 
> Ich finde der TE hat einen guten Vorschlag gemacht. Wenn ihr mal ehrlich seid, ist es sehr viel Einfacher für einen der gerade 80 geworden ist Imba Equip zu bekommen wie jemand der den Weg verfolgt den der TE beschrieben hat.
> 
> ...



Bitte verwechsle Schwierigkeit nicht mit Aufwand. Ich habe Meister der Lehren, und schwierig ist daran gar nichts. Das einzige Problem ist, die letzten 20, 30 Quests in Kalimdor zu finden. Aber dann lädt man sich einfach ein Addon runter, Everyquest zum Beispiel. Der Wahnsinnige ist dasselbe, nur noch leichter, dafür aber auch aufwendiger. Man braucht nur ordentlich Gold und Zeit. Beim Raid hingegen sieht das anders aus. Klar, mittlerweile ist ICC 10er ein Witz, aber trotzdem ist selbst ICC 10er der erste Boss noch schwerer als der gesamte Meister der Lehren. Allein schon aus dem Grund, dass man Scheitern kann.


----------



## Nexarius (1. August 2010)

Ich hab den Thread nicht gelesen da ich erst gestern aus dem Urlaub kam, aber folgende Idee:

Erfolgspunkte sind bis jetzt *absolut überflüssig und nutzlos*.

Wie wäre es denn, wenn man sich Equip durch Erfolgspunkte kaufen könnte? Ich meine nicht, dass man dann Punkte verliert sondern von 2000 zu 2000 Punkten immer bessere Items erhalten kann und wenn man dann - falls man eine sehr hohe Zahl an Erfolgspunkten hat, sich z.B. adäquates Equip zum derzeitigen Raidstand holen kann. Was nun einfacher ist, Erfolgspunkte sammeln oder Raiden, liegt auf der Hand.


Und nein, ich finde es nicht gut, dass man das beste Equip nur aus Raids bekommt. Handwerk z.B. siehe Lotro, damit könnte man einiges holen. Oder durch langwierige, anstrengende Questreihen für Solo / 5er Gruppen die einem eben das geben - so ähnlich wie die AQ Reihe, nur eben an die Spieleranzahl angepasst.


----------



## Nerdavia (1. August 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Ich würde es sehr gerne sehen, wenn jemand als Quester und Nichtraider ebenso starkes Equipment bekommt wie jemand, der *schon lange* in Raids unterwegs ist.




Der Satz hat mir eigentlich schon gereicht.....


----------



## Duskfall334 (1. August 2010)

kurz und bündig.
JAA!!


----------



## DaScAn (1. August 2010)

Ich wiederhole meine Antort.
JA


----------



## Nexarius (1. August 2010)

Begründen? Ein Ja ist ja durchaus eine eindeutige Antwort, nur leider bringt die null Aufschluss.


----------



## AlleriaCrador (1. August 2010)

Genau, für's "nix" tun gleich mal 264er Items durchs questen bekommen, wieso nicht? :O


----------



## Aki†A (1. August 2010)

ja ich finde es richtig das ausschlieslich in raids das beste equip droppt!

1. was willst du mit dem besten equip, wenn du eh nicht raidest, sondern nur quests machst
2. sollte es ja auch eine belohnung dafür geben, das man etwas geschaft hat... wenn es nur die erfolge oder so geben würde dafür, würde niemand mehr raiden
3. wenn man das beste equip schon beim questen bekommt, is wow noch mehr für casuals. ist es den nicht schon schlimm genug, das man nach spätestens einer woche icc raiden kann, wegen dem "kostenlosen t9"??


----------



## Skrolk (1. August 2010)

Wenn es heutzutage noch Quests geben würde mit den Anspruch der Jäger Epic Quest aus dem Geschmolzenen Kern,
dann könnte man auch entsprechend gute Belohnungen dafür vergeben.

Oder eine richtig anspruchsvolle 5er Instanz ala TdM Heroic prenerf....

Aber leider fährt Blizzard nun die Casual-Schiene, um die Abonnentenzahlen hoch zu halten.....


----------



## Atak (1. August 2010)

Omfg @TE das ist nicht dein ernst sowas zu fragen?!?!?!

Wo sollte deiner meinung nach das beste equip droppen ... bei0 deinem ALDI.... Flachzange erst denken dann tpic machen


----------



## Nexarius (1. August 2010)

AlleriaCrador schrieb:


> Genau, für's "nix" tun gleich mal 264er Items durchs questen bekommen, wieso nicht? :O





Questen ist nicht gleich Questen. Mach mal die AQ Reihe auf 60 - da sitze Wochen dran. Da sieht man, dass du zumindest die richtig anspruchsvollen Classic Questreihen nicht kennst und somit keine Ahnung von "anspruchsvollen" Quests hast.

Durch Berufe sollte es annähernd solches Equip geben. Ich bin Schneider, damit ich mir meine Ausrüstung selbst schneidern kann und nicht damit ich einen besch*ssenen Faden in meinen Umhang einnähe. Ich bin Leder, dass ich mir meine Rüstung selbst zusammenflicken kann und nicht damit ich mir eine tolle Armschienenverbesserung draufmache.



@ Atak: Unglaublich intelligente Bemerkung.


----------



## Atrophikus (1. August 2010)

Als erstes das obligatorische: Ja!


Das Equip dient ja, da sind wir uns hier fast alle einig, eigentlich nur dazu den Charakter zu verbessern und ihn auf wachsende Herausforderungen vorzubereiten. Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt wurde, ist Questen _keine _Herausforderung. Höchstens eine an das Sitzfleisch. Als passendes Equip empfehle ich da ein weiches Kissen und einen guten Bürostuhl um Rückenschäden vorzubeugen.

Ingame wäre angemessenes Equip für Quester alles, was das questen angenehmer gestaltet. Schnellere Mounts, geringerer CD auf Ruhesteine, größere Taschen und solchen Trödel.


----------



## René93 (1. August 2010)

Ganz klipp und klar: In Raids soll das beste Equip droppen! Wenn man durch Quests gutes Gear bekommt wozu geht man heroische Instanzen oder Raids? Im allgemeinen finde ich das ein Spieler der heroische Instanzen geht viel besseres Equip bekommt als ein Casual/ jemand der den ganzen Tag nur am farmen ist. Im Dmg würde ich sagen, dass ein jeder der Heros geht doppelt, und ein Raider mindestens schon durch Standard Raidgear vierfachen Schaden macht d.h. das ein Quester NIE ohne Heros zu gehen in einen Raid gehen könnte bzw. es sich nicht lohnt durch so massiven DPS verlust einen Quester mit zu nehmen was bedeutet, das die Quester nie an gutes Gear kommen sollten außer sie tun mehr als von A nach B zu laufen und dann Karl Jr. den Obergoblin zu töten. Also damit alle jetzt verstehen wie ich das meine, ich bin der Meinung das ein Quester nie im Leben an gutes Equip zu kommen weil einfach die Leistung zu lasch ist anstatt das man einen Casual dafür zu belohnen.


----------



## Ch4zer (1. August 2010)

Epicfail.



Dir ist noch nie in den Sinn gekommen, das es komplett gegen den Spielsinn von WoW wäre das Spiel so verändern das es am Ende eher Singleplayer ist?!?!

Dir ist noch nie in den Sinn gekommen, das jeder Vollhorst sich alleine 20 Minuten hinsetzen kann und dann durch ein bisschen Questen voll ausgerüstet ist?

Dir ist noch nie in den Sinn gekommen, das Leute die Raiden viel Zeit am Stück opfern, das man nicht einfach mal 20 Minuten Raiden kann, dann 2-3 Tage aussetzen kann und wieder anfangen kann?

Dir ist noch nie in den Sinn gekommen, das 'Raider' viel Anstrengung darau fokussieren müssen als *TEAM* die Boss zu legen und nicht als SP rumgammeln?

Dir ist noch nie in den Sinn gekommen, das ein derartiges Equip nur durch Raids zu bekommen ist, DAMIT die Leute auch raiden und nicht nur questen?!

Dir ist noch nie in den Sinn gekommen, das du einer dieser Vollhorste bist der ohne richtige Leistung, ohne Teamplay, ohne Anstrengung (questen ist ja wohl NICHT anstrengend!) an super Ausrüstung kommen will?!

Dir ist noch nie in den Sinn gekommen, das du deinen Kopf so lange gegen eine Wand schlagen solltest bis auch der letzte Rest deines zweistelligen IQs verschwindet?!



Ich kann so Leute wie dich nicht verstehen, der Spielsinn von WoW ist doch das man sich durch das Questen auf das Raiden vorbereitet. Wäre Questen das einzige Ziel, würde es keinen Raidcontent geben, keine richtige Geschichte, keinen Anreiz irgendetwas zu tun um besser zu werden, nur questen, questen, questen. Geht's noch?!


----------



## Suffi117 (1. August 2010)

Ne ne das equip brauch man nicht zum raiden das gute equip sieht nur einfach schöner aus!!
Darum sollte jeder ganz leicht an das beste equip kommen in dem er 15 mobs tötet und die Quest abgibt!

Gewagtes Topic, würd ich nur empfehlen wenn man auf flames steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atrophikus (1. August 2010)

Suffi117 schrieb:


> Ne ne das equip brauch man nicht zum raiden das gute equip sieht nur einfach schöner aus!!



Die Lösung dafür wäre aufwändig designtes und reich verziertes... 

weißes Gear. Itemlevel 1. Erhältlich für Questmarken/Questpunkte, die dafür einzuführende Währung.


Hach, es könnte alles so einfach sein^^


----------



## Nexarius (1. August 2010)

@ Suffi117 & Atrophikus


Ihr redet davon, dass Quests keine Herausforderung sind oder stellt Quests als "pille palle" dar - sorry, aber ihr spielt auch erst seid einem WoW Addon das Spiel, oder? Hier redet doch keiner davon, dass es für eine lapidare Quest gleich mal ein T-Teil geben soll ( zumindest ich nicht ). Ich habe die AQ Questreihe als Beispiel genommen, leider kennen die wenigsten hier anscheinend AQ geschweige denn die Öffnungsquestreihe. Das zieht sich über dutzende!!!!! von Aufgabe, und das sind nicht nur Laberquests oder sonst was, sondern richtig anspruchsvolle Quests, am Ende gibt es dann ja auch ( bzw. auch schon zwischendrin ) epische Gegenstände als Belohnung. Und sowas sollte es definitiv wieder geben.

Ob jetzt das Questitem genau so gut wie das von Todesschwinge ist, ist im Endeffekt egal, aber so eine Questreihe erfolgreich abzuschließen ist mit Sicherheit anspruchsvoller, als ein paar mal eine Raidinstanz zu besuchen, in der sowieso alle Abläufe nur Wiederholungen sind. 

Und ich rede von langwierigen, schwierigen und anstrengenden Quest-REIHEN!!!! und nicht von irgendwelchen blöden 20 Minuten Quests.


----------



## Atrophikus (1. August 2010)

Nexarius schrieb:


> @ Suffi117 & Atrophikus
> Ihr redet davon, dass Quests keine Herausforderung sind oder stellt Quests als "pille palle" dar - sorry, aber ihr spielt auch erst seid einem WoW Addon das Spiel, oder?



Das trifft zumindest auf mich nicht zu. Ich habe zwar vom Zeitpunkt meines Einstiegs her die Öffnung von Ahn Quiraj verpasst, aber glaube mir, die Questreihen aus Classic sind mir nicht fremd. Die Hexer/Pala Mountquest zum Beispiel, die Jägerquest habe ich angefangen aber leider nie beendet (kein weiches Kissen beim Raid aufs Möbelhaus gedroppt, also hatte ich einen krassen Sitzfleisch-Fail), Schlüssel besorgen, Zugänge freischalten... been there, done that.

Aber was sind solche Questreihen im Endeffekt? Zeitaufwand, Farmen bis der Mauszeiger glüht, damals noch schwierige und langwierige Gruppensuche um in die entsprechenden Dungeons zu kommen... Zeit, Zeit, Zeit. Zeit war und ist die wichtigste Ingame-Währung. Die Herausforderung an solchen Questen ist genügend Lebenszeit dafür bereitzustellen. Das erlegen der Questmobs am Ende der Reise wage ich nicht als Anspruchsvoll zu werten. (okay... die Dämonen die man als Jäger zu killen hatte waren knackig schwer)


Wenn es einen Weg gäbe, den Zeitaufwand des Questens mit dem Trainingsaufwand für einen Raidencounter zu vergleichen... ja meine Fresse, gebt den Questern nach 200 Stunden Questmobs zergen doch ihr verwanztes LvL hastenichtgesehen Questset und den Erfolg "Überschuß an freier Zeit" noch obendrauf.


Edith sez: Rechtschreibung ist glückssache


----------



## Annovella (1. August 2010)

skyline930 schrieb:


> "Findet ihr es richtig, das ausschließlich in Raids das beste EQ droppt?"
> 
> Ja.


----------



## Vindexa (1. August 2010)

Da hat jemand den Meister der Lehren Erfolg gemacht und sich anschließend gefragt, womit zur Hölle er da eigentlich seine Zeit verplempert hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um deine Frage aber zu beantworten: Ja, ich finde es richtig, dass nur in Raids das beste Equip dropt. (Man beachte den korrigierten Rechtschreibfehler)

Schließlich ist Raiden mit Aufwand verbunden. Und zwar mit Aufwand, den keine Quest bieten kann. Abgesehen davon muss man für das beste Equip spielen können und eine gut funktionierende Truppe haben. Wer die Cata-Beta testen darf, weiß, dass das demnächst wieder umsomehr der Fall sein wird. Zumindest hoffe ich, dass die Bang-AE-Generation nicht so laut und lange heult, dass man wieder mit bomben durch die Heroics rennen kann.

Will sagen: geh raiden oder find dich damit ab, nicht die besten Klamotten zu haben.


----------



## Derulu (1. August 2010)

Nexarius schrieb:


> Ich hab den Thread nicht gelesen da ich erst gestern aus dem Urlaub kam, aber folgende Idee:
> 
> Erfolgspunkte sind bis jetzt *absolut überflüssig und nutzlos*.
> 
> Wie wäre es denn, wenn man sich Equip durch Erfolgspunkte kaufen könnte? Ich meine nicht, dass man dann Punkte verliert sondern von 2000 zu 2000 Punkten immer bessere Items erhalten kann und wenn man dann - falls man eine sehr hohe Zahl an Erfolgspunkten hat, sich z.B. adäquates Equip zum derzeitigen Raidstand holen kann. Was nun einfacher ist, Erfolgspunkte sammeln oder Raiden, liegt auf der Hand.




Dem wurde letztens von der Geisterkrabbe(meine ich, kann mich auch täuschen und es war ein anderer) eine Absage erteilt, soweit ich misch an die News von vor ein Paar Wochen erinner (oder war's ein Interview oder der twitterchat). Der meinte irgendwas mit: gibt schon genug Dinge zum Vergleichen, man muss den Wettbewerb und den neid nicht noch mehr untereinader schüren, die Punkte sollen nur ein Anreiz sein, dieErfolge zu machen, aber niemand soll sich gewzungen sehen zB. den Wahnsinnigen zu machen, nur weil er daraus ein spielerischen Vorteil ziehen kann, der ihm im jeweiligen Raidcontent Vorteile bringt. Er meinte auch noch, wenn Punkte einlösbar werden, dann nur für "Style"-Dinge, die keinen spielerischen Vorteil gewähren wie Pets, Mounts, Titel oder Wappenröcke


----------



## JohnW (1. August 2010)

Nexarius schrieb:


> Ob jetzt das Questitem genau so gut wie das von Todesschwinge ist, ist im Endeffekt egal, aber so eine Questreihe erfolgreich abzuschließen ist mit Sicherheit anspruchsvoller, als ein paar mal eine Raidinstanz zu besuchen, in der sowieso alle Abläufe nur Wiederholungen sind.
> 
> Und ich rede von langwierigen, schwierigen und anstrengenden Quest-REIHEN!!!! und nicht von irgendwelchen blöden 20 Minuten Quests.



Das wird nicht passieren. Warum sollte Blizzard ebensoviel Aufwand in Questreihen stecken - die Spieler vielleicht *Tage* beschäftigen -, wenn sie stattdessen Raid-Content herstellen können, der Spieler *Monate* beschäftigt.

Die AQ-Vorquest war zwar wirklich hervorragend, aber hat die Spieler nicht so lange gefesselt wie die beiden Raidinstanzen.


----------



## Danderoy (1. August 2010)

alter soviel gequirlte kacke in einem Text hab ich noch nie geshen also ganz ehrlich was has du dir bei der Idee bitte gedacht


----------



## Camô (1. August 2010)

Danderoy schrieb:


> alter soviel gequirlte kacke in einem Text hab ich noch nie geshen also ganz ehrlich was has du dir bei der Idee bitte gedacht



Das selbe frage ich mich aber auch bei deinem Post. Gibs doch einfach zu, du hast nicht den gesamten Text gelesen, sondern dich über den Titel (der zweifelsfrei unglücklich gewählt ist) echauffiert. Verstehst du überhaupt worum es dem TE geht ... versteht das hier überhaupt jemand (mal abgesehen von wenigen Ausnahmen)?


----------



## Reflox (1. August 2010)

Wer braucht EQ? Mit der nächsten erweiterung ist eh alles wieder für die Katz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pizzaboy (1. August 2010)

Ch4zer schrieb:


> Epicfail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich glaube du hast noch nicht bemerkt das alles was du hier bemängelst schon längst eingetreten ist

zu deinem Punkt 1

Es gibt kaum noch Gruppen q in Nordend = singleplayer das neue Dungeon Tool wo man sich nicht kennt ist wie ein singleplayer
Man kann es drehen wie man will man es geht der trend dahin das aufwändige Gruppen suchen für irgendwas(raidsuche tool kommt bestimmt) weggenommen wird
dadurch wird dieses Spiel noch mehr anonymisiert.

zu deinem Punkt 2

Liest du überhaupt genau was der TE schreibt er meint ganz sicher nicht das man mit 20 min questen am tag full epic wird sondern das man hunderte von q machen muss und danach noch spiezielle q bekommt die sehr anspruchsvoll sein sollen.
Das ist bestimmt anspruchsvoller als sich in 5 er heros mit marken gear zu equipen.

zu deinem Punkt 3

Also Raider verspielen bestimmt nicht viel Zeit am Stück ein icc raid bis sindragosa dauert im 10 er ca 4 Stunden (der durchschnittliche Jugendliche hängt mehr stunden vor dem fernseher)
und dann wird 2-3 pause gemacht (echt das geht auch wenn du es nicht glauben willst)

zu deinem Punkt 4

Davon Traumst du doch Nachts oder?

zu deinem Punkt 5
Ist ja auch logisch da es ansonsten auch kein Sinn macht zu raiden.

Zu punkt 6

wieder einmal kannst du nicht Lesen
er schreibt nicht das er top eq haben will noch das die q nicht anspruchsvoll sein sollen und wenn er eq ohne teamplay haben will ist das sein ding(pvp eq bekommt man auch ohne teamplay bgs leechen ftw)

Dein letzter punkt macht mir einfach nur deutlich das du niemals q texte gelesen hast denn diese erzählen die geschichte in WoW außerdem sind q dazu da um zu lvln und damit es nicht langwelig ist erzählen sie dir zum Teil epische geschichten dafür muss man sich aber zeit nehmen.


Mfg


----------



## Doofkatze (1. August 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Also ich habe jede einzelne Antwort hier gelesen und auch nach einigen Seiten nochmal was dazu geschrieben habe.
> 
> Wenn du sämtliche Seiten gelesen HÄTTEST, wüsstest du dies ja bereits. Von Trolling kann hier beim besten Willen keine Rede sein.
> 
> ...



und zu guter letzt für die Personen, die immer noch so steif behaupten, das es mir nur darum geht, mit meinem Meister der Lehren mehr erreichen zu wollen oder denken, das ich Nonraider bin: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Malorne&n=doofus

Ich habe das Gefühl, das ich dies hier für die Nichtleser der paar wenigen Seiten ständig posten müsste...

Ich find es wirklich traurig, wie viele Leute sich hier das Recht rausnehmen, andere Leute zu beschimpfen und grundsätzlich sagen "mich interessiert auch gar nicht, was hier steht, weil ich den Titel kenne..."


----------



## Neme16 (1. August 2010)

Findet ihr es richtig , das ausschließlich Schüler die ein Gymnasium 13 Jahre erfolgreich besucht haben das Abitur bekommmen? oder sollte HA 9 gleichwertig mit Abitur gestellt werden?


----------



## KillerBee666 (1. August 2010)

War-Rock schrieb:


> Was für naps hier wieder antworten unglaublich. Keiner will freeloot bei gammelquests wie es sie jetzt gibt.
> 
> Aber wenn ich zum beispiel an die Epische Questreihe der Priester denke. Der Stab war richtig gut und die quests waren sehr schwer. Oder auch wären allgemein Questreihen für besondere Trinkets denkbar, die langwierig sind und hohen Farmaufwand beeinhalten. So ein teil sollte man nicht mal eben nebenbei holen können.



Fand die Quest ehrlichgesagt nicht sonderlich, das auge Farmen war Stupide und die Wegrennenden Geister heilen konnte ich mit 2 Epics aus MC und rest Blau aus normalen instanzen. Und btw, um diesen Stab zu kriegen mussteste Trotzdem Raiden. Oda zumind bist zum... ka mehr wievielten Boss in MC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Neme16 schrieb:


> Findet ihr es richtig , das ausschließlich Schüler die ein Gymnasium 13 Jahre erfolgreich besucht haben das Abitur bekommmen? oder sollte HA 9 gleichwertig mit Abitur gestellt werden?



Ja sollte es.


----------



## Messerset (1. August 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> *Findet ihr es richtig, das [sic] ausschließlich in Raids das beste EQ droppt?*



Ja!


----------



## Holy Light (1. August 2010)

mustte man für die aq quest nicht auch raiden? XD


----------



## eimer07 (1. August 2010)

Ich denke der TE möchte mehr darauf hinaus, das es auch außerhalb von Instanzen ein paar Sachen geben sollte die man machen kann (außer Dailys). So extrem lange Questreihen bei der man am Ende Epische Gegenstände bekommt fände ich nicht schlecht.


----------



## Cloze (1. August 2010)

Ja. Das beste PvE Gear droppt in dem schwersten PvE-Bereich? Sicher, wo sonst?


----------



## Morcan (1. August 2010)

Ich hab deinen Beitrag gelesen, antworte aber nur auf die Frage im Titel: ja!

Die ehemals epischen Klassenquestreihen waren zwar recht gut, waren aber nicht unbedingt fürs Solospiel ausgelegt. Außer zum Posieren oder um dein Selbstwertgefühl zu steigern brauchst du kein raidgleiches Equipment. Wenn es mehr Solo-Inhalte gäbe, wo man die entsprechenden Items gebrauchen kann, wäre ich dafür. Aber da Blizzard das Gruppenspiel fördern möchte wirst du wohl noch lange träumen dürfen.


----------



## Camô (1. August 2010)

Morcan schrieb:


> Ich hab deinen Beitrag gelesen, antworte aber nur auf die Frage im Titel: ja!
> 
> Die ehemals epischen Klassenquestreihen waren zwar recht gut, waren aber nicht unbedingt fürs Solospiel ausgelegt. Außer zum Posieren oder um dein Selbstwertgefühl zu steigern brauchst du kein raidgleiches Equipment. Wenn es mehr Solo-Inhalte gäbe, wo man die entsprechenden Items gebrauchen kann, wäre ich dafür. Aber da Blizzard das Gruppenspiel fördern möchte wirst du wohl noch lange träumen dürfen.



Ich glaube der TE meinte eher, dass es ihm gefallen würde, sich außerhalb von Raids der Schwierigkeit Naxxramas zumindest teilweise so zu equippen, dass man dann, mit weiteren entweder hergestellten oder auch erfarmten Gegenständen raidequipped dasteht. Denn im Prinzip geschah es bei Woltk wie folgt: Frische 80iger farmten die heroischen (und zwar nicht die auf 80 ausgelegten Instanzen im normalen Modus) ab, um sich dann durch Marken ICC-ready zu equippen. Die Vorgehensweise war IMMER die Gleiche. Würde es dir denn wirklich so wehtun, wenn du für den aufwändigen Titel "Meister der Lehren" einen wirklich guten Ring oder eine dem aktuellen Raidcontent gleichwertige Waffe zu bekommen? Er verlangt ja nicht, dass er ein ganzes T-Set als Belohnung bekommt.


----------



## Nexarius (1. August 2010)

JohnW schrieb:


> Das wird nicht passieren. Warum sollte Blizzard ebensoviel Aufwand in Questreihen stecken - die Spieler vielleicht *Tage* beschäftigen -, wenn sie stattdessen Raid-Content herstellen können, der Spieler *Monate* beschäftigt.
> 
> Die AQ-Vorquest war zwar wirklich hervorragend, aber hat die Spieler nicht so lange gefesselt wie die beiden Raidinstanzen.





Ja, er beschäftigt Monate - Woche für Woche die selben Abläufe durchmachen, mir hat ICC nach 4 Wochen Raiden gereicht und ich war seitdem nicht mehr dort und habe andere Dinge dem vorgezogen. Aber das ist sicherlich subjektiv.

Wie wäre es mit Quests, die wochenlang beschäftigen, wie die 2 Mount Q für den Gifthautravasaurus z.B.? :-)

Und was soll der Vergleich mit der Schule? Sorry, aber das ist unpassend.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (1. August 2010)

Ja


----------



## meerp (1. August 2010)

"Ich würde es sehr gerne sehen, wenn jemand als Quester und Nichtraider ebenso starkes Equipment bekommt wie jemand, der schon lange in Raids unterwegs ist."



und der grund warum man raidet ist dann noch genau welcher? 
wenn man alles gleich im fjord bekommt dann gibt es keinen endcontent mehr .. wie wäre es noch mit nem 80ger 4 free?


----------



## Rellston1 (1. August 2010)

*Natürlich ist es Richtig , man sollte schon was Leisten dafür!*


----------



## Camô (1. August 2010)

meerp schrieb:


> und der grund warum man raidet ist dann noch genau welcher?



Das einzigartige Gefühl mit einer Gruppe von Leuten einen Boss zu legen, an dem man sich lange die Zähne ausgebissen hat. Den LK zu legen und mit der gesamten Gruppe das erste Mal den Titel "Königsmörder" anzulegen und auf dem Frostthron ein Screenshot zu machen. Equip ist nur Mittel zum Zweck, aber du hast dich ziemlich plump als armseliger Poser geoutet.


----------



## AlleriaCrador (1. August 2010)

Nexarius schrieb:


> Questen ist nicht gleich Questen. Mach mal die AQ Reihe auf 60 - da sitze Wochen dran. Da sieht man, dass du zumindest die richtig anspruchsvollen Classic Questreihen nicht kennst und somit keine Ahnung von "anspruchsvollen" Quests hast.



Ich habe auch nicht von Classic geredet, ich meine damit Wrath of Freeloot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morcan (1. August 2010)

Camô schrieb:


> Ich glaube der TE meinte eher, dass es ihm gefallen würde, sich außerhalb von Raids der Schwierigkeit Naxxramas zumindest teilweise so zu equippen, dass man dann, mit weiteren entweder hergestellten oder auch erfarmten Gegenständen raidequipped dasteht. Denn im Prinzip geschah es bei Woltk wie folgt: Frische 80iger farmten die heroischen (und zwar nicht die auf 80 ausgelegten Instanzen im normalen Modus) ab, um sich dann durch Marken ICC-ready zu equippen. Die Vorgehensweise war IMMER die Gleiche. Würde es dir denn wirklich so wehtun, wenn du für den aufwändigen Titel "Meister der Lehren" einen wirklich guten Ring oder eine dem aktuellen Raidcontent gleichwertige Waffe zu bekommen? Er verlangt ja nicht, dass er ein ganzes T-Set als Belohnung bekommt.



Ich hab den Meister der Lehren neben den Raids geschafft, ohne viel Zeitaufwand. Wer es als "Arbeit" sieht sich solch einen Titel zu holen scheint wohl keinen wirklichen Spaß an Quests zu haben. Was hätte der TE vor der Einführung der Erfolge als Beispiel nennen sollen? Damals muss das Spiel ihn ja richtig gefrustet haben.


----------



## Nexarius (1. August 2010)

meerp schrieb:


> "Ich würde es sehr gerne sehen, wenn jemand als Quester und Nichtraider ebenso starkes Equipment bekommt wie jemand, der schon lange in Raids unterwegs ist."
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Also ich bekam immer zu hören, dass die meisten Leute wegen dem Spaß und wegen dem Gruppenspiel / Feeling raiden und nicht wegen dem Equip. Nach dieser Aussage konnte ich *99% der Spieler als Lügner* ausmachen.


----------



## Sarvan (1. August 2010)

Vérwanord schrieb:


> Ich lese den Titel, sehe den Rechtschreibfehler und denke 'Komm sei leise und hör auf'. Ich denke es immernoch.



Wir leben in einem freien Land und nicht in der DDR oder wo du geistig stehst. -.- 

Zum Thema: Ich glaube kaum, dass es Sinn machen würde, für Solospieler so gutes Equip anzubieten! Ich darf meinen Main stolz "Meister der Lehren von Nordend" nennen. Aber der Ansatz ist nicht schlecht. Früher gab es noch viel mehr Quests für Raids, für die man epische Belohnungen bekam. Die Gegenstände, die man zum abgeben der Quests benötigte, droppten bei den Bossen in begrenzter Zahl, bestes Beispiel: Naxxramas (classic). Heute ist dieses System um Marken erweitert worden, die jeder Spieler nach erlegen eines Bosses erhält (In Raids droppen pro Boss ja mittlerweile sogar 2 Marken). Also um nach dieser Erklärung wieder auf das Wesentliche zurückzukommen: Man sollte nach der Erfüllung eines Erfolgs (z.B. Eiskrone, das letzte Ziel) eine unteilbare Raid-Quest annehmen können, für die man eine Belohnung bekommt. Das Raiden darf nicht ausbleiben, WoW ist ein MMORPG, es geht darum, mit Anderen zusammen etwas zu erreichen. Von daher denke ich, auf diese Art gäbe es zukünftig eine "Belohnung" für die Powerquester, die Raids würden dabei auch nicht ausbleiben.

MFG

P.S. noch: Momentan steht das beste Equip bei Level 284 soweit ich weiß, die Items die man bekommt, sollten je nach Zielinstanz im Breich Level 245-277 stehen, also immer etwas schlechter, als die Items, die man in der entsprechenden Instanz kriegt!


----------



## Nexarius (1. August 2010)

Sarvan schrieb:


> Wir leben in einem freien Land und nicht in der DDR oder wo du geistig stehst. -.-
> 
> Zum Thema: Ich glaube kaum, dass es Sinn machen würde, für Solospieler so gutes Equip anzubieten! Ich darf meinen Main stolz "Meister der Lehren von Nordend" nennen. Aber der Ansatz ist nicht schlecht. Früher gab es noch viel mehr Quests für Raids, für die man epische Belohnungen bekam. Die Gegenstände, die man zum abgeben der Quests benötigte, droppten bei den Bossen in begrenzter Zahl, bestes Beispiel: Naxxramas (classic). Heute ist dieses System um Marken erweitert worden, die jeder Spieler nach erlegen eines Bosses erhält (In Raids droppen pro Boss ja mittlerweile sogar 2 Marken). Also um nach dieser Erklärung wieder auf das Wesentliche zurückzukommen: Man sollte nach der Erfüllung eines Erfolgs (z.B. Eiskrone, das letzte Ziel) eine unteilbare Raid-Quest annehmen können, für die man eine Belohnung bekommt. Das Raiden darf nicht ausbleiben, WoW ist ein MMORPG, es geht darum, mit Anderen zusammen etwas zu erreichen. Von daher denke ich, auf diese Art gäbe es zukünftig eine "Belohnung" für die Powerquester, die Raids würden dabei auch nicht ausbleiben.
> 
> ...





Ja, der Meinung bin ich auch. A lá Quel'Delar Quest oder sowas, nur anspruchsvoller - die Wertigkeit eben wie QD zu ICC 10 / 25...


----------



## Machat (1. August 2010)

Ich hasse diese Community. Wieso? Viele sind zu faul um zu lesen. Wie hier alle auf den TE losgehen als hätte er jemanden beleidigt...

Ich finde die Idee garnicht mal so schlecht! (Kommt, nun sucht schon mein Arsenallink und flamet mich!) Der TE meint sicherlich keine "Töte 15 Gnolls und Hogger" Quests sondern eher ähnliche Questreihen wie die AQ-Eröffnungsquests oder T0,5. Laaange Quests die sehr wohl Können benötigen, zu mehr als der Hälfte aus fiesen Elite-Quests bestehen in welchen beschwörbare Boss-Level-Gegner zu 5 - 10t erledigt werden müssen und einen riesigen Sack voll Gold kosten. 

Und die Idee des Quest-Equips ist genial! Dass ich selbst noch nie darauf gekommen bin! (Doch soweit kam der gewöhnliche Leser wohl nicht da er aus Zorn gleich einmal die Quester beleidigen musste.) Selfheal bei dem Questequip statt Uber-DMG. Sehr interresant! 

Apropos: Nun hat der Pro-Raider mich im Arsenal ausfindig gemacht und sieht dass ich kein ICC25 Equip besitze. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dieser Erkenntnis. Mir selbst sind Raids schon lange zu langweilig (!) geworden. Kaum noch Story hinter den Bossen, einfach irgendwelche Polygonhaufen die es heißt runterzumetzeln. Egal ob sie dir eigentlich nichts böses wollen oder nicht: Sie haben einen roten Banner unter ihrem Namen was wohl genug Grund ist sie wahllos umzumetzeln (Es ist nun nicht Arthas gemeint. Aber schauen wir mal auf Sartharion: Wie viel Story gibt einem das Spiel in Bezug auf ihn? Als Spieler ohne Hintergrundwissen ist das bloß ein schwarzer böser großer Drache der mein 99. Mount droppt.).

Und Raids sind nicht mehr schwer. Sie benötigen meist nur fettes Eq. und ein bisschen Grips. Stellt euch vor: Letzteres haben viele WoW-Spieler sogar bevor sie mit dem Spiel anfangen. 


tl;dr

Ich bin für Questequip, und denke der Großteil der Poster regt sich über den Vorschlag auf da Sie dann nicht mehr über die alleinige Herrschaft über Dalaran/Orgrimmar/Ironforge verfügen.


----------



## Latharíl (1. August 2010)

uff..also 17 seiten voller schwachsinn, mimimi und "die bösen bösen raider denken nur sie haben anspruch auf BiS"...und weniger "leute, wenn ihr best in slot-zeug haben wollt, bewegt euren arsch in raids"...

*schluck jägermeister nimmt* also, in berücksichtigung, dass ferien sind und die geistige kompetenz in öffentlichen foren mit dem niveau hand in hand hüpfend über eine wiese springt und sich dabei fröhlich am sack kratzt, versuche ich mal meine bescheidene meinung- auch bekannt als senf- kundzutun:

die ganze lustigen quests und erfolge sind freiwillig. kein schneesturmmitarbeiter zingt euch dazu. auch nicht die spielmachanik.
die raids sind auch freiwillig. es sei denn euer raidlead steht mit ner waffe hinter euch um euch anzuspornen...
wir merken uns: raiden und questen und erfolge farmen sind freiwillig.

betrachten wir mal das questen: 
es bringt uns die story näher, bringt uns gold und ruf und für den ein oder anderen auch material für seinen beruf. man bekommt erfolge und titel. und wappenröcke, mit denen man in dalaran/if/strumpfwind/etc schön rumposen kann was man nicht alles erreicht hat. 

raiden:
zusammenspiel von 1o/25 leuten, die sich gear erfarmt haben, damit sie nicht beim ersten bossblick das zeitliche segnen. sie farmen flasks und bufffood und lassen sich ab un an anpflaumen. sie zahlen etliche gold reppkosten und sehen wochenlang keinen fortschritt- mit dem ergebnis noch besseres gear zu bekommen um den letzten assiboss umzuhauen. auch hierbei können titel und mounts als belohnung erfarmt werden.

so, im vergleich zum questen kostet raiden zeit, nerven, tastaturen, alkohol, ingame gold, ingame flasks, ingame bufffood- was auch wieder alles in investierte zeit resultiert- und eine gute portion ignoranz bezüglich niederschlägen.
so, und jetzt willst du mir erzählen- und andere- das jene, die questen auch das recht auf besseres gear haben?
*jägermeister weiter trinkt*

klar sollte es mehr specials geben, wenn man sich durch die questerfolge eumelt..pet, wappenrock, spezial-freaky item mit useeffekt...aber NICHTS mit selfheal oder ähnlichem scheiß. kein gear auf raidniveau. also nich auf icc oder pdkniveau. wer so ein gear haben will, bewegt seinen pixelarsch in diese raids. wenn nicht, nimmt er sich käse zum wein und setzt sich vor sims2. 

auch gelegenheitsraider, die mit pvpgear antanzen und glauben das dies völlig ausreiche, gehören iwo bisschen bös angeguckt. 
pvp gear= pvp spielen
pve gear= raiden un so schmu
low pve gear= questen, naxx...


----------



## Nexarius (2. August 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> raiden:
> zusammenspiel von 1o/25 leuten, die sich gear erfarmt haben, damit sie nicht beim ersten bossblick das zeitliche segnen. sie farmen flasks und bufffood und lassen sich ab un an anpflaumen. sie zahlen etliche gold reppkosten und *sehen wochenlang keinen fortschritt*- mit dem ergebnis noch besseres gear zu bekommen um den letzten assiboss umzuhauen. auch hierbei können titel und mounts als belohnung erfarmt werden.





Wo gibt es denn sowas noch? Das kenne ich aus Burning Crusade und Classic, aber in WotLK ist mir das bisher noch kein einziges mal unter die Augen gekommen, dass ich wochenlang keinen Fortschritt sehe. Wenn ich an sowas denke wie Nax Clear in 1-2 Wochen nach dem Release dann vergeht mir da schon einiges :-D

Also ich hab in diesem Addon jede Woche Fortschritt gesehen, und das beläuft sich auf +3 Bosse pro ID...


----------



## Atrophikus (2. August 2010)

Einigen wir uns doch einfach darauf, das die Forderung jeglicher Grundlage entbehrt und lassen diesen Thread in der Versenkung verschwinden^^


----------



## Neneko89 (2. August 2010)

Nexarius schrieb:


> Also ich bekam immer zu hören, dass die meisten Leute wegen dem Spaß und wegen dem Gruppenspiel / Feeling raiden und nicht wegen dem Equip. Nach dieser Aussage konnte ich *99% der Spieler als Lügner* ausmachen.



Also ich zb raide wegen dem Equip und (Im Falle von ICC) wegen der Story. Natürlich macht mir raiden auch spaß, aber mehr spaß macht es mir immer größere Zahlen aufm Bildschirm zu haben oder mit meinem Druiden viel mehr auszuhalten.

Ich fang nicht an rumzuheulen wenn ich maln Teil nicht kriege oder auch mal garkeins, kommt ja bei steigendem Equipstand öfters vor. Aber neues EQ zu kriegen macht mir eben am meisten Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Raiden is tnichtmehr so toll. Letzte tolle erlebnis was ich hatte war wo ich Mimiron gelegt hab mit der Gilde. (Bin kein Vielraider, mittlerweile nurnoch rnd, keine Lust auf Verpflichtungen)

Um aufs eigentliche Thema nochmal einzugehen: 	Raider verdienen besseres Equip. Wozu brauch tihr gutes Equip wenn ihr maximal eh nur Heros macht...?


----------



## Latharíl (2. August 2010)

Nexarius schrieb:


> Wo gibt es denn sowas noch? Das kenne ich aus Burning Crusade und Classic, aber in WotLK ist mir das bisher noch kein einziges mal unter die Augen gekommen, dass ich wochenlang keinen Fortschritt sehe. Wenn ich an sowas denke wie Nax Clear in 1-2 Wochen nach dem Release dann vergeht mir da schon einiges :-D
> 
> Also ich hab in diesem Addon jede Woche Fortschritt gesehen, und das beläuft sich auf +3 Bosse pro ID...



wir stehen atm seit eineinhalb monaten vor arthas im heromode und kommen bei dem nich weiter....>.< im 10er hats zwei wochen für den herokill gebraucht, aber im 25er...da wirds wohl so schnell nichts XD
aber wir geben nicht auf...mache zumindest...


----------



## LubuLegend (2. August 2010)

Das Problem ist, das in Woltk wirklich bei JEDEM Spielelement Raiditems BiS sind. PvP? Shadowmourne, Bryntoll, DBW, das Trinket von Prof. Die Brust von Marrowgar fürs PvP - wirklich jede T2 Arenawaffe ist ein Witz gegenüber viele ICC Drops...


----------



## AssuanWall (2. August 2010)

klar, bei den schwierigsten sachen sollte es auch das beste EQ geben^^


----------



## Envenom (2. August 2010)

Also ich wär auch dafür, dass es für Quests bessere Items gibt! Oder vielleicht sogar Gladiator-Titel, weil es ja unfair ist, dass nur Leute die Arena spielen den bekommen können *hust*
/ironie off


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (2. August 2010)

LubuLegend schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, das in Woltk wirklich bei JEDEM Spielelement Raiditems BiS sind. PvP? Shadowmourne, Bryntoll, DBW, das Trinket von Prof. Die Brust von Marrowgar fürs PvP - wirklich jede T2 Arenawaffe ist ein Witz gegenüber viele ICC Drops...


Und dann noch 251er gear für Marken. Da Freut sich jeder nichtraidende Arenaspieler.


----------



## SchurxoxD (2. August 2010)

-Mjoellnir- schrieb:


> so ein schwachsinn,für was willst du imba-euip,wenn du eh nicht raiden gehst???
> so ein schwachsinn,kann den thread überhaupt nicht verstehen, wer nicht raidet brauch auch kein imba-euip, fertig aus.
> wenn du lieber questest,dann queste eben,willst du gutes euip,dann geh raiden, oder mache einfach beides.
> aber irgendjemand wo nicht raidet euip in arsch zu stecken ist total schwachsinnig.



hast du keine 'Q' taste? xP 

und zum thema...ja es ist gut so weil...ERST die Arbeit(Raids),DANN das Vergnügen(Posen mit seinem imba roxxor gear)


----------



## Nexarius (3. August 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> wir stehen atm seit eineinhalb monaten vor arthas im heromode und kommen bei dem nich weiter....>.< im 10er hats zwei wochen für den herokill gebraucht, aber im 25er...da wirds wohl so schnell nichts XD
> aber wir geben nicht auf...mache zumindest...





Ja okay, aber was ist denn ein Hero Mode im Vergleich zu dem normalen Bosskampf? Die Instanz wird durch den einfachen Zusatz "Heroisch" nur um 100% erweitert, schlicht und ergreifend bleiben diese 100% aber in ihrer Basis das Selbe. 

Ich hoff ja, dass Blizzard sich in Cataclysm etwas mehr kreativ und einfallsreich zeigt und diese lari-fari Bosskämpfe aus WotLK bitte in Nordend belässt, weil die Unterforderung ( wenn man den Vergleich zu Classic oder BC macht ) ist wirklich nicht zu verachten ( Hierbei rede ich nicht von den Endbossen wie Algalon, Arthas oder Halion, sondern von den Nichts-könnenden-Zwischenbossen; wenn ich mal sowas wie den Lord oder Saurfang nehme und dann mit Bossen wie Brutallus oder Teufelsruch vergleiche hahaha lächerlich... ).


@ SchurxoxD

imho: Raiden ist ( vielleicht ausgenommen der HMs ) keine Arbeit mehr sondern langweilige Routine...


----------



## DaScAn (3. August 2010)

Kurze Antwort.

JA


----------



## Zeusfeld (5. August 2010)

Schmerzlos: JA


----------



## Danderoy (5. August 2010)

Camô schrieb:


> Das selbe frage ich mich aber auch bei deinem Post. Gibs doch einfach zu, du hast nicht den gesamten Text gelesen, sondern dich über den Titel (der zweifelsfrei unglücklich gewählt ist) echauffiert. Verstehst du überhaupt worum es dem TE geht ... versteht das hier überhaupt jemand (mal abgesehen von wenigen Ausnahmen)?



nein ich hab den ganzen text gelesen -.-* und daraufhin habe ich meinen Post gepostet ....es wäre totaler Schwachsinn wenn außerhalb von Raids also in Quests sachen droppen würden die andere sich schwer erarbeiten, was sowieso totaler beschiss is is das man für MArken fast das Bester Equip bekommt -.- *


----------



## Plattenbau (5. August 2010)

Na gut einen hab ich noch:

Wenn man sich den weiteren Verlauf der Diskussion ansieht, drängt sich eine weitere Erkenntnis auf.

Begriffe wie Arbeit, sind na ja... also, Klartext:

Das Spiel nicht zu ernst nehmen hilft manchmal, das fällt offenbar vielen schwer.
Sich nach 5 Jahren immer wieder die gleiche Möhre von Blizz vor die Nase hängen lassen, ist das nicht ermüdend?
Also ich find schon, von daher, wer nicht immer aufs Neue über die gleiche Schiene seinen Char pimpen will sollte auch Alternativen haben...^^

Aso, Arbeit ist übrigens für mich beendet wenn ich mich einlogge, dann kommt Freizeit und Fun, diese Haltung macht enorm entspannt...

Locker bleiben...


----------



## Lysozyma (5. August 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]"Findet ihr es richtig, das ausschließlich in Raids das beste EQ droppt?"

Ja. [/font]


----------



## Amraam (5. August 2010)

jain.


einsteils ja, da für Raids viel gedult, zeit und repkosten reingesteckt werden ... (solten).

momentan siehts so aus, das man nur über massiv gearscore in raids gehen kann (der aber 0 aussagekräftig ist...), die (*gähn*) zusammengezogen und dann weggebomt werden... wo bleibt da der spass/sinn eines raids?

zum anderen muss ich deiner behauptung wiedersprechen, nur in Raids gäbe es das "beste" EQ.

Es gibt anderweitig sachen, die wie z.b. die scheider-hose (BiS für manche caster) einfach so hergestellt werden können. Einziger aufwand: Massiv gold anschleppen. (*gähn*)


----------



## -Migu- (5. August 2010)

Plattenbau schrieb:


> Na gut einen hab ich noch:
> 
> Wenn man sich den weiteren Verlauf der Diskussion ansieht, drängt sich eine weitere Erkenntnis auf.
> 
> ...




Im Grundsatz natürlich richtig, allerdings gibt es dann diese Holznasen welche nen 25er Raid wipen lassen (PDK z.b. eisige Pfade wenn der boden weg fällt) und das lustig finden, weils ja Spass machen soll, Freizeit eben.
Wenn ich raide will ich schon ein bisschen ernsthaftigkeit von den mitraidern, damit ich auch spass am boss kill haben kann. klar wipen ist mitbestandteil aber nicht, wenn es aus unkonzentriertheit oder einfach nur langeweile passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plattenbau (5. August 2010)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Im Grundsatz natürlich richtig, allerdings gibt es dann diese Holznasen welche nen 25er Raid wipen lassen (PDK z.b. eisige Pfade wenn der boden weg fällt) und das lustig finden, weils ja Spass machen soll, Freizeit eben.
> Wenn ich raide will ich schon ein bisschen ernsthaftigkeit von den mitraidern, damit ich auch spass am boss kill haben kann. klar wipen ist mitbestandteil aber nicht, wenn es aus unkonzentriertheit oder einfach nur langeweile passiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Der Punkt ist genau das worauf es ankommt: Konzentration auf den Bosskill und nicht auf den Loot, das vergiftet enorm viel, auch für jeden selbst, auch wenn man es manchmal erst Jahre später merkt...


----------



## XRayFanatic (5. August 2010)

Klobbireturns schrieb:


> naja das beste Eq sollte nach wie vor in Raids droppen. Ist ja immerhin nicht als Posereq gedacht. Sinn und Zweck der Dropps einer Raid inze sind schlicht und ergreifend = deine Ausrüstung verbessern um:
> 
> -*NICHT *damit rumzuposen ,es zur schauzustellen oder "lowies" zu dissen
> *
> SONDERN* um dich auf die nächsten Herausforderungen vorzubereiten...



Wenn dem so sein soll, das hohes Equip NICHT zum dissen von Lowies da ist frag ich mich warum jeder nach GS schreit wenn er einen Raid öffnet, den nichts anderes ist es wenn nur mit 6k in ICC mitgenommen wirst, Lowies dissen, die so nie die Chance haben an anständig Equip zu kommen. Denkt mal darüber nach falls ihr dazu noch in der Lage seit vor lauter Itemgeilheit !!! So sieht es nämlich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Araken (5. August 2010)

Ich würde es ziemlich cool finden wenn es wieder epische questreihen geben würde wo man sehr lange dabei ist und am Ende gibs halt ne schöne Waffe oder so


----------



## Moronic (5. August 2010)

@TE

Japp, finde ich Gerechtfertigt. 

Und das derzeitige EQ-System ist vollkommener Mist, jeder 0815 rennt episch rum. Dein Vorschlag in alles Ehren, aber der ist auch Mist.


----------



## Streubombe (6. August 2010)

Irgendwie scheint die Mehrheit hier zu glauben, Raiden sei eine besondere, herausragende Leistung, welche ebenfalls eine besondere Anerkennung finden müsse... Sorry Jungs, aber das ist, meiner Meinung nach Bullshit. Es ist lediglich eine Möglichkeit von Vielen, wie man mit World of Warcraft Spaß haben kann. Und Spaß definiert nun mal jeder Spieler anders. Mir persönlich ist Raiden auch zu langweilig. Hat man die grundsätzliche Taktik erarbeitet, was aufgrund des ständig sinkenden Schwierigkeitsgrades keine 5 Runs dauert, ist die Sache doch nur noch Frust. Tausendmal in die Instanz, tausendmal der gleiche Ablauf, tausendmal das Generve um die Lootverteilung. Und alles für irgendeinen lila Dreck, der ein paar Prozent besser ist als der lila Dreck den man anhat. Nee danke, dafür ist mir meine Freizeit zu kostbar. Aber bitte, wem das gefällt, der soll es machen und sich über seine Belohnungen freuen. Und stolz darf er auch sein, auf eine Leistung, welche ich nicht bereit bin, sie zu erbringen. Im Umkehrschluss solltet ihr Raider aber auch den anderen Spielern ihre Belohnung gönnen, für ihre Leistungen, die ihr nicht erbringen möchtet. Ich hätte nichts gegen besondere, lange und schwierige Questreihen, die man sich auch "erarbeiten" muss, an deren Ende dann sehr hochwertigen Belohnungen warten. Und das Argument, dass dann jeder 08/15 episch rumrennt, ist doch nur ein Zeichen mangelnden Selbstbewustseins. Warum sollte es mich interessieren? Ob der Typ neben mir nun grün, blau oder lila equipt ist, das hat doch keinerlei Einfluss auf meine Leistung. Von mir aus können Twinks schon episch starten, völlig belanglos... Ich soll mit meiner Ausrüstung, meinen Erfolgen zufrieden sein.


----------



## Chillers (6. August 2010)

Streubombe schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheint die Mehrheit hier zu glauben, Raiden sei eine besondere, herausragende Leistung, ... Ich soll mit meiner Ausrüstung, meinen Erfolgen zufrieden sein.



Ich bin für Nein immer noch.


----------

